# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  فتوى في جواز الإسبال لغير الخيلاء للشيخ خالد المصلح .

## هشيم بن بشير

قرأت فتوى في الموقع الرسمي للشيخ خالد عبدا لله المصلح وهو أحد كبار كبار طلاب الشيخ العثيمين وزوج ابنته  ( وهو الذي خلف الشيخ في الدروس والفتوى في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة وهو استاذ بكلية الشريعه في القصيم  ويعد من ابرز أهل العلم في المنطقه  )  عن حكم الإسبال لغير الخيلاء وأنه جائز ليس بحرام وهذا نص الفتوى برابطها فهل يحق لأحد أن ينكر على كل من أسبل لغير خيلاء بعد هذه الفتوى علما بأن الأمر ليس رأي خالد المصلح وحده وإنما هو رأي جمهور العلماء من المذاهب الأربعة ورأي شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية كما سترون . 

*حكم الاسبال* 

السؤال: 

فضيلة الشيخ ما حكم الإسبال و هل يدخل في البنطال و هل صحيح أن الجمهور على جوازه أو كراهته لغير خيلاء وجزاكم الله خيرا؟ 



الجواب: 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الإسبال في اللغة هو إرسال الشيء من علو إلى أسفل والمراد به هنا إطالة الثياب وإرخاؤها وقد جاءت النصوص فيه على نحوين: 

الأول: ما جاء فيه تحريم الإسبال خيلاء وبطراً. ومنها ما في البخاري ( 5784) ومسلم (2085) من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)). وكذلك ما رواه البخاري (3485) وغيره عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: بينما رجل يجر إزاره من الخيلاء خسف به فهو يتجلجل في الأرض إلى يوم القيامة. وكذلك مافي البخاري ( 5788) ومسلم ( 2087) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطراً)). 

الثاني: ما جاء فيه تحريم الإسبال مطلقاً من غير تقييد بخيلاء أو بطر. ومن ذلك ما في البخاري (5787) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: ((ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار)) ومنها ما في مسلم (106) من حديث أبي ذر قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب)) ولما وردت النصوص على هذين الوجهين اختلف أهل العلم في حكم الإسبال من غير خيلاء. فذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية(1)، والشافعية(2)، والحنابلة(3) وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء والبطر أما ما كان لغير ذلك فمنهم من قال بكراهته ومنهم من قال بإباحته وحملوا ما ورد النهي فيه عن الإسبال مطلقاً على المقيد، قال شيخ الإسلام في شرح العمدة (ص 366): " ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة " واحتج هؤلاء بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر لما قال يا رسول الله إن احد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أني أتعاهد ذلك فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء)) وكذلك ما جاء أن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان يسبل إزاره فلما قيل له في ذلك قال: "إن لساقي حموشة، وأنا أؤم الناس". رواه ابن أبي شيبة وقال عنه الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (10/264): بسند جيد. 

وذهب جماعة من العلماء إلى أن الإسبال محرم مطلقاً سواء كان للخيلاء أو لغير الخيلاء عملاً بالمقيد والمطلق من النصوص والذي يظهر لي أن ما ذهب إليه الجمهور أقرب للصواب. وما جاء من النصوص في الإسبال لا يختص الإزار بل يشمل كل ما يلبس الإنسان من الثياب ويشهد لهذا أن محارب بن دثار راوي حديث ابن عمر "من جر ثوبه مخيلة لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة" سأله شعبة كما في صحيح البخاري (5791): أذكر إزاره؟ قال محارب: ما خص إزاراً ولا قميصاً. فأفاد ذلك بأن التعبير بالثوب يشمل الإزار وغيره. وقد جاء في ذلك عدة أحاديث منها ما رواه أصحاب السنن: أبو داود والنسائي وابن ماجه من حديث ابن عمر مرفوعاً: " الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة من جر شيئاً خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " وهو من رواية عبدالعزيز بن أبي رواد عن سالم عن أبيه وفي عبدالعزيز مقال كما قال الحافظ في الفتح (10/262) وقد استغربه أبوبكر بن أبي شيبة وقد حسن الحديث النووي وروى أبوداود عن ابن عمر موقوفاً عليه. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الإزار فهو في القميص وقد نقل الحافظ ابن حجر عن الطبري أن ذكر الإزار مبني على أنه غالب لباسهم فلما لبس الناس القميص والدراريع كان حكمها حكم الإزار في النهي قال ابن بطال: هذا قياس صحيح لو لم يأت النص بالثوب فإنه يشمل جميع ذلك قال في الفروع عن إطالة ذؤابة العمامة (1/356): قال شيخنا يعني شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية: إطالتها كثيراً من الإسبال. وعلى هذا فإسبال البنطال من ذلك. والله أعلم. 



أخوكم/

خالد بن عبدالله المصلح

17/12/1424 هـ



----------------------------------

(1) المنتقى للباجي 7/226، الفواكه الدواني 2/310.

(2) أسنى المطالب 1/278، المجموع شرح الهذب 4/338.

(3) كشاف القناع 1/277، مطالب أولي النهى 1/348.


 المصدر : 

موقع الشيخ الرسمي 

http://www.almosleh.com/publish/article_839.shtml

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لماذا لا يقدم جمع شيخه للنصوص؛ فهو أوضح وأولى من جمعه، فقد قال -رحمه الله-: 
أن الخيلاء يدخل في باب الكبائر؛ لأن فيه وعيد.
وأما مجرد الإسبال فهو محرم.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لماذا لا يقدم جمع شيخه للنصوص؛ فهو أوضح وأولى من جمعه، فقد قال -رحمه الله-: 
> أن الخيلاء يدخل في باب الكبائر؛ لأن فيه وعيد.
> وأما مجرد الإسبال فهو محرم.


جزاك الله خير على ردك ... فأقول ان الشيخ ذكر قول شيخ الإسلام وقول جمهور علماء الأمة ... فالمسألة قطعاً من مسائل الإجتهاد والقاعدة الشرعيه تقول (  لا يجوز الإنكار في مسائل الإجتهاد )  . 

فليت الأخوة الذين اشغلو الأمة وارادوا عسف الناس للأخذ برأيهم ان يعرفوا اقول اهل العلم في المسألة  قبل ان ينكروا ....

----------


## سعود بن مقبل

ولماذ أنت تريد عسف الناس على رأيك
أم هو فوق النقد
والمسألة ليست اجتهاد؛ فلا اجتهاد مع النص.
لعلك تريد أن تقول مسألة خلاف.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> ولماذ أنت تريد عسف الناس على رأيك
> أم هو فوق النقد
> والمسألة ليست اجتهاد؛ فلا اجتهاد مع النص.
> لعلك تريد أن تقول مسألة خلاف.


لم اعسف احداً لى رأيي اصلحك الله  ولكني اقول انه يجب عدم الإنكار على من اخذ برأي الجمهور  ونص حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقيد ( بالخيلاء ) فارجع واقرأ الأحاديث في الموضوع   ..

 وكنت سأقول مسألة خلافيه فنسيت كتابتها .

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

[QUOTE=هشيم بن بشير;154673]قرأت فتوى في الموقع الرسمي للشيخ خالد عبدا لله المصلح وهو أحد كبار كبار طلاب الشيخ العثيمين وزوج ابنته  ( وهو الذي خلف الشيخ في الدروس والفتوى في الجامع الكبير بعنيزة وهو استاذ بكلية الشريعه في القصيم  ويعد من ابرز أهل العلم في المنطقه  )  

للتصحيح    ليس الشيخ   خالد   مما  خلف   شيخنا  ابن عثمين  رحمه   في   الدروس  وحده  فقط
بل  معه  الشيخ  سامي الصقير   والشيخ  الدهش حفظهم  الله
والذي خلقه  في  درس  الفقه  وشهد   له  الشيخ بالفقه   وخلفه  في الامامه  وزوج  ابنته  ايضا   هو  الشيخ   سامي  الصقير  حفظه   الله

----------


## هاشم الجزائري

أحسن الله إليكم لماذا الإنتقال من المسألة الى السائل و من المعلومة الى العالم؟
ليس الشيخ المصلح أول من قال بهذا و لا آخر من سيقول به .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

شيخ الإسلام في كلامه في العمدة  يسوق الآراء و آخر كلامه يبين أن الخلاف إنما هو في من عرف عنه أنه يفعله لغير خيلاء و إلا الغالب و المظنون أنه خيلاء  ويتكر قال :

ومن لم ير بذلك باسا احتج بقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر انك لست ممن يفعل ذلك خيلاء وعن أبي وائل إن ابن مسعود رأى رجلا قد أسبل إزاره فقال له ارفع فقال له الرجل وأنت يا ابن مسعود فارفع إزارك فقال عبد الله إني لست مثلك أن لساقي حموشة وأنا أؤم الناس فبلغ ذلك عمر بن الخطاب فاقبل على الرجل ضربا بالدرة وقال أترد على ابن مسعود أترد على ابن مسعود ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة وإنما كلامنا فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك 

شرح العمدة  ج 4   ص 366

أي من عرف عنه أنه أسبل لحاجة مثل ابن مسعود أو من غير قصد مثل أبي بكر أو نحوه و إلا فالغالب و المظنون في من أسبل أنه خيلاء و ينكر عليه حتى يعرف له عذر مقبول مثلهما هذا هو الذي فيه الخلاف 

و بعيداً عن موضوع الإسبال ما أكثر ما ينقل المعاصرون  الخلاف عن السلف و هم لا يفهمونه بل يوسعونه أشد توسعة و إذا أنكر عليهم قالوا تلزمون الأمة برأيكم و الله المستعان فقد دخل في العلم من ليس من أهله

----------


## الرابية

أخي العزيز صاحب النقب 
جزاك الله خيرا على مانقلت 
لكن عندي أن ينظر في المسألة بحيث يبحث كلام شيخ الاسلام في غيرشرح العمدة لأن النقل عن العمدةفقط وجعله رأي شيخ الإسلام من غير الرجوع إلى كتبه الاخرى قصور في البحث لان العمدة من أوائل شروح الشيخ يوم كان شاب

----------


## من صاحب النقب

أنا ما اعتمدت على العمدة إلا لأن هذا النص ورد في الفتوى بدون اللفظ الأخير الملون بالأحمر

----------


## الرابية

أخي الفاضل صاحب النقب لست مستدركنا عليك 
وإنما منبها لفائدة 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## من صاحب النقب

و إياك و بارك الله فيك

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

من يطيل ثوبه لأن هذا " يبدو أجمل " ..
أو لأجل ألا يبدو مختلفا عن من حوله ..
هل هذا تعدونه خيلاء ؟

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لا شك أن القول بالجواز أقعد والقول بالتحريم أحوط .

----------


## بندر المسعودي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
لا شك أن القول بالجواز لغير الخيلاء أقعد والقول بالتحريم أحوط .

----------


## سليمان الخراشي

شيخه العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يرى أن هذه المسألة من المسائل التي يُنكر فيها على المخالف ؛ لأن النصوص فيها واضحة . فليته كان خير خلَف لخير سلَف ..

وهنا تعقيب على من هوّن هذا المحرّم :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=13044

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

لما اننا   اتينا بالمطلق والمقيد    لماذا  لا نتقيد بقول  جماهير   علماء  الاصول  
ونطبق  شروط   حمل  المطلق   على  المقيد  
ومن  الشروط اتحاد  السبب   وفهذه  المسأله    لم تحد السبب

----------


## عبدالله العلي

كلمة جميلة للشيخ الحمادي :
(( أضيق الناس صدراً أجهلهم بالخلاف ))

----------


## من صاحب النقب

و أوسع الناس صدراً على المخالف من لا يعرف معروفاً و لا ينكر منكراً

و قد أفادني نقل الشيخ سليمان عن الشيخ بكر توضيح كلام ابن تيمية الذي استدل به المفتي و الذي كنت أكملته من قبل من مرجعه لأبين أن المراد بعدم الخيلاء عند ابن تيمية أن يكون ذلك فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك  

و للأسف أن كلام ابن تيمية في الفتوى ناقص هكذا " ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه وما سوى ذلك فهو باق على الإباحة وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة " 

و باقيه : " وإنما كلامنا فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك " و لم يذكر هذا في الفتوى فحتى لو حمل المطلق على المقيد فلا يباح إلا لمن له عذر كما ذكر ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو البراء الأندلسي

و من الشيوخ المعاصرين الذين يقولون بجواز الإسبال الشيخ سليمان الماجد

س : شيخنا الفاضل .. هل تنطبق قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد على النصوص الواردة في النهي عن الإسبال ، فيحرم منه ما كان على وجه الخيلاء دون غيره ؟ أم أنه من اختلاف الحكم والسبب؟ 

ج : قيل : بحمل هذا على اختلاف الحكم باختلاف السبب ؛ فمن أسبله فله النار ؛ لحديث : (ما أسفل الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار) ، ومن فعل ذلك خيلاء فلا ينظر الله إليه ولا يزكيه ؛ للحديث الآخر ، وقيل : بحمل المطلق على المقيد ؛ فلا يحرم إلا على من أراد الخيلاء ، والأقرب : هو حمل المطلق على المقيد ، وهي إحدى الروايتين عن أحمد ، وقول جماهير العلماء ، وجمع من المحققين منهم ابن تيمية والصنعاني والشوكاني ، ووجهه : أن قيد الخيلاء معتبر ، ولم يورد في الحديث إلا لمعنى ، واعتبر الفقهاء التقييد بالوصف في مثل هذه الأحوال ؛ كوصف السائمة في زكاة المواشي ، وغيره من الأوصاف كثير ، وهذه هي دلالة مفهوم المخالفة التي يقول بها جماهير الفقهاء والأصوليين ، وعند التأمل لا تجد أن هناك عقوبتين مختلفتين حتى نجمع بتعدد الأسباب ؛ فعقوبتا صرف النظر والنار عقوبة واحدة جنساً لعمل واحد هو الإسبال خيلاء ، ومما يؤكد ذلك أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر عقوبة النار لمن جره خيلاء في قوله : (من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار) رواه أحمد من حديث هُبيب بن مغفل ، وهو صحيح ؛ ما يعني أنهما عقوبتان لعمل واحد ، ثم إن العقوبتين متلازمتان ؛ فمن دخل النار لم ينظر الله إليه ، ومن صُرف عنه نظر الباري سبحانه دخل النار ، وإنما نُوعت لمزيد الزجر والوعيد . ويُقال من وجه آخر : جاءت عقوبة ثالثة في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام) رواه أبو داود ، وهو صحيح ؛ فهل نبحث عن سبب آخر يناسب هذه العقوبة ؟ 

وقد تأيد هذا بالهدي العملي له صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قال لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه : (إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء) ، ولا يمكن أن يُوجه هذا بكونه خاصاً بأبي بكر رضي الله عنه ، ولا لأن الإسبال كان عارضاً وأنه يتعاهده ؛ فالخصوصية تحتاج إلى دليل ، أما التوجيه بكون استرخاء الإزار عارضاً ؛ ففيه نظر ؛ لأن المناسب للحال أن يقول : لا حرج عليك ؛ لكونه استرخاءً عارضاً ، وأنت تتعاهده ، ولهذا لم يعدل صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذكر هذين السببين إلى ذكر وصف الخيلاء إلا لإرادة ما دل عليه اللفظ من مفهوم ، وأنه علة يدور معها الحكم وجوداً وعدماً ، ولم يكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليرضى لأبي بكر بالنار اكتفاء ببقاء نظر الله تعالى له . فإن قيل : ما سبب إطلاق العقوبة من قيد الخيلاء في نصوص كثيرة ؟ يقال : أجاب عن ذلك الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله بقوله : ( .. لأن الإسبال مَظِنَّة الخيلاء فكُرِه ؛ كما كُرِهت مظان سائر المحرمات ) . 

ولهذا فإن الأرجح دليلاً وتعليلاً أنه يُحرم من الإسبال ما كان لخيلاء ، ولا يحرم ما كان لغير ذلك ، وهو قول الجمهور كما تقدم . 

    وليس المقصود من هذا هو مجرد التسهيل ، ولا أن نبادىء الناس بذكر ذلك ، ولكنها موقظة لطالب العلم المتخصص أن يجعل الأمر في نصابه ، بأن يوطن نفسه على أن المسألة اجتهادية يسيرة من حيث دلالة النصوص ؛ فلا يُقسم الخلق بناء عليها إلى صالح وطالح ، ولا إلى تقي وشقي ، وأن يعلم أنه يحصل بجعل القضية معيار الالتزام أو عدمه ، وتفرقة الناس بناء على القول فيها أو العمل يحصل من المفسدة أضعاف ما نرجو من مصلحة حمل الناس على ما نراه راجحاً ، قال الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله في نحو هذا المعنى في "مجموع الفتاوى" (35/74) : ( .. ما يكرهون في الجماعة خير مما يجمعون من الفرقة ) . والله أعلم . 

من موقع الشيخ

----------


## بندر المسعودي

قال الشيخ عبد الله البسام في التوضيح 3/127: وهذا القول أي القول بالتحريم أحوط وأما القول الأول فهو أصح من حيث الدليل وأجود من حيث التأصيل .

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة و السلام على رسول الله سبحانك لا علم لنا الا ما علمتنا انك أنت العليم الحكيم لقد فاجأتني فتيا المصلح أصلحنا الله جميعا و جعلنا هداة مصلحين و لن نكون كذلك الا اذا اتبعنا سنة الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم فقد قال:فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني و قال:من أحدث في أمرنا ما ليس منه فهو رد و أظن أن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ان لم تخني الذاكرة له ما يخالف فتوى الشيخ المصلح و على كل فلنا بحث ينطلق من اجماع و أحاديث تواترت عن رسول الله صلى الله غليه و سلم في النهي عن الاسبال و أن حجة ابن مسعود في الاسبال ان ثبتت تعارض صريح السنة أولا فيما يخص بالاحماع فقد نقلت في المجلد الأول من كتابي الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع عن الحافظ ابن القطان الفاسي الذي نقله عن الحافظ ابن عبد البر الاجماع على أن من السنة الصلاة في ثوب يصل نصف الساق و أصلته في كتابي في الاجماع و في كتابي :تنوير كل قول حالك ينفي القبض في الفرض عند مالك قائلا و بالله التوفيق:الدليل على الاجماع القائل بفضل الصلاة  في ثوب يصل الى نصف الساقين قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم:أزرة المسلم الى نصف ساقيه فما أسفل من الكعبين ففي النار و هو في الصحيحين و قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم:لا صلاة لمسبل يعني لمسبل ازاره تحت الكعبة حديث صححه النووي تبعا للمزي  من رواية و ضعفه الألباني و الأرنؤوط تبعا للمنذري  انطلاقا من رواية أبي داودو لكن أخرجه أحمد في مسنده بسند صححه الهيثمي تبعا للحافظ المزي الذي عزاه للنسائي و قال الهيثمي لعله في الكبرى  قلت و له شواهد كثيرة منها ما أخرجه أحمد و الطبراني عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال:دخلت على النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و علي ازار يتقعقع فقال:من هذا؟قلت عبد الله قال:ان كنت عبد الله فارفع ازارك فرفعت ازاري الى نصف الساقين  فلم تزل  ازرته حتى مات و أخرجه الهيثمي في المجمع من كتاب اللباس و صححه و وافقه الألباني  و أخرج الامام أحمد و النسائي و الترمذي و ابن ماجه و ابن حبان و الحميدي عن حذيفة بن اليماني رضي الله عنهما قال:أخذ رسول الله ساقي فقال:هذا موضع الازار فان أبيت فأسفل فان أبيت فلا حق للازار بما دون الكعبين  قلت و أخرج الهيثمي مثله عن أبي زرارة  فان احتج أحدهم بما قاله النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لأبي بكر الصديق :لست منهم يعني  من يجرون ثيابهم خيلاء قلنا هذه تزكية خاصة لأبي الصديق دون غيره من الصحابة و ذلك لنهيه لكاتم سره حذيفة و لابن عمر و أبي زرارة و غيرهم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم و قد تواترت تواترا معنويا قلنا من ذلك:1/عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم رأى أعرابيا قد أسبل ازاره  فقال:المسبل ازاره في الصلاة ليس من الله في حل و لا حرام رواه الطبراني و عنه الهيثمي و هو شاهد لحديث لا صلاة لمسبل 2/و عن سمرة بن فاتك أن النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم قال:نعم الفتى سمرة لو أخذ من لمته و شمر عن مئزره ففعل ذلك أخذ من لمته و شمر عن مئزره رواه أحمد بسند جيد عند الهيثمي 3/عن خريم بن فاتك رواه الطبراني في المعاجم الثلاثة بسند فيه ضعف و رواه أحمد بسند أقوى 4/عن عائشة قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:ما تحت الكعبة من الازار ففي النار أخرجه أحمد بسند جيد و أصله في الصحيح 5/عن عمرو بن زرارة الأنصاري قال بينما هو يمشي اذ أسبل ازاره اذ لحقه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم و قد أخذ بناصية نفسه و هو يقول:اللهم عبدك و ابن عبدك و ابن أمتك فقال عمرو فقلت يا رسول الله اني رجل حمش الساقين  فقال:صنع الله كله حسن أخرجه أحمد6/عن الشريد قال:أبصر رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رجلا يجر ازاره قال:ارفع ازارك و أبق الله قال لكني أحنف تصتك ركبتاي قال:ارفع ازارك فكل خلق الله حسن قال فما رئي ذلك الرجل الا يصيب أنصاف ساقيه أخرجه أحمد و الطبراني  و 7/عن جابر قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:ما أسفل من الكعبين من الازار في النار أخرجه البزار بسند جيد كما في مجمع الزوائد 8/و عن ابن عباس قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:كل شيء جاوز الكعبين من الازار في النار أخرجه الهيثمي في المجمع 9/عن الحسين بن علي قال:ما أسفل الكعبين في النار أخرجه الطبراني 10/عن عبد الله بن مغفل قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم :ازرة المؤمن الى نصف الساق  و ليس عليه حرج بينه و بين الكعبين و ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار أخرجه الطبراني بسند ضعيف لكن يشهد له ما في الصحيحين 11/و عن عطاء بن يسار عن بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه قال لرجل و هو يصلي:اذهب فتوضأ قال فذهب و توضأ ثم جاء فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم اذهب فتوضأ ثم جاء فقال يا رسول الله أمرته أن يتوضأ ثم سكت فقال:انه كان مسبل ازاره ان الله تبارك و تعالى لا يقبل صلاة عبد مسبل ازاره أخرجه الهيثمي ثم قال:عزاه صاحب الأطراف الى النسائي و لم أجده في نسختي فلعله في الكبرى و قال رواه أحمد و رجاله رجال الصحيح قلت و كذلك رواه النووي في رياض الصالحين لأبي داود و قال :صحيح رجاله رجال الصحيح و ذلك وهم منه الا أن الأرنؤوط و الألباني ضعفاه بأبي جعفر تبعا للمنذري في الترغيب و الترهيب لكن من دون أن يتطرقا الى اسناد أحمد و اسناد النسائي 12/و عن أبي اسحاق قال:رأيت ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يأتزرون على أنصاف سوقهم فذكر ابن عمر و زيد بن أرقم و أسامة بن زيد و البراء بن عازب  رواه الطبراني و قال الهيثمي رجاله ثقات 13/و عن عبد الله بن عمرو قال:قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:ائتزروا كما رأيت الملئكة قالوا يا رسول الله كيف رأيت؟قال:الى أنصاف الساقين رواه الطبراني بسند ضعيف الا أنه يشهد له ما تقدم14/و عن عبد الله بن عمر  و قد تقدم حديثه و تصحيح الهيثمي و الألباني له 15/حديث حذيفة بن اليماني و قد تقدم تصحيح الهيثمي و الألباني له فتبين بهذه النصوص أن النهي عن اسبال الثوب تحت الكعبة تواتر تواترا معنويا فسارعنا الى تخريجه كما أن الحافظ ابن عبد البر قال في كتابيه الاستذكار و التمهيد:و أجمعوا أن التشمير للرجال و أن الاسبال للنساء و ما توفيقي الا بالله عليه توكلت و اليه أنيب

----------


## أبو الحسن الأثري

> و أوسع الناس صدراً على المخالف من لا يعرف معروفاً و لا ينكر منكراً


يا سلام عليك

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

> أخي العزيز صاحب النقب 
> جزاك الله خيرا على مانقلت 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> لكن عندي أن ينظر في المسألة بحيث يبحث كلام شيخ الاسلام في غيرشرح العمدة لأن النقل عن العمدةفقط وجعله رأي شيخ الإسلام من غير الرجوع إلى كتبه الاخرى قصور في البحث لان العمدة من أوائل شروح الشيخ يوم كان شاب


الأخ الكريم،أولا: جزمتَ بأنّ كتاب "شرح العمدة": "من أوائل شروح الشيخ يوم كان شاب"، وهذا لم أره لعالمٍ متقدّم، سواء أكان من ذوي الاختصاص بشيخ الإسلام، أو ممّن ترجمَ له.ثمّ إنّ مجرّد الدّعوى دون إثبات تاريخ أو نص أو قرائن معتبرة، أمر غير مرضي، ولا يكفي لإقامة الدّعوى في مثل هذا الأمر: إثبات نوع تغاير في الفتيا أو الترجيح؛ فإنّ الحديث حديث فقه، بل فقه حنبليّ ...ثانيا: ألزمتَ الأخ الفاضل بمنهج التحقيق في مسألة علميّة، وأنا معك في هذا، غير أنه كان يلزمك أنت أولا قبل الاستدراك على مَن اعتمد قول شيخ الإسلام في "شرح العمدة"، وأنّ اعتماده يدلّ على: "قصور في البحث"، أن تثبت أنتَ خلاف ما ذَكر واعتمد، بأن تذكر قول شيخ الإسلام المخالف من كتبه الأخرى المتأخّرة على "شرح العمدة"، مع إثبات التأخّر ..ثالثا: هذه هديّتي لك، قال ابنُ مفلح في "الآداب الشرعيّة": (واختار الشّيخ تقي الدِّين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه، ولم يتعرّض لكراهة ولا عدمها).

----------


## الرابية

أولا: جزمتَ بأنّ كتاب "شرح العمدة": "من أوائل شروح الشيخ يوم كان شاب"، وهذا لم أره لعالمٍ متقدّم، سواء أكان من ذوي الاختصاص بشيخ الإسلام، أو ممّن ترجمَ له. 
ثم إنّ مجرّد الدّعوى دون إثبات تاريخ أو نص أو قرائن معتبرة، أمر غير مرضي، ولا يكفي لإقامة الدّعوى في مثل هذا الأمر: إثبات نوع تغاير في الفتيا أو الترجيح؛ فإنّ الحديث حديث فقه، بل فقه حنبليّ ... 
أخي الفاضل أشرف محمد جزاك الله خيرا على الإستدراك 
ولعلك تعترض على أن الكتاب هو من أوائل كتب الشيخ لاكلمت (شاب) فهي مدرجةوأرجع عنها
أما مااعترضت عليه فلك أن تراجع كلام الشيخ الخضير في شرحه على اللامية مايدل فحو كلامه حفظه الله  على ماذكرت لك
حيث وصف شرحه للعمدة بأنه متقدم  
وكذا مانقله أحد الثقات عن الشيخ عبد العزيز القاسم حفظه الله
فهل أحلتك على ملي
ثانيا: ألزمتَ الأخ الفاضل بمنهج التحقيق في مسألة علميّة، وأنا معك في هذا، غير أنه كان يلزمك أنت أولا قبل الاستدراك على مَن اعتمد قول شيخ الإسلام في "شرح العمدة"، وأنّ اعتماده يدلّ على: "قصور في البحث"، أن تثبت أنتَ خلاف ما ذَكر واعتمد، بأن تذكر قول شيخ الإسلام المخالف من كتبه الأخرى المتأخّرة على "شرح العمدة"، مع إثبات التأخّر ..
أخي الفاضل لم أرد على الرأي وإنما أردت أن لا يكون الإعتمات في معرفت رأي شيخ الإسلام على العمدة فقط
وقد ذكرت هذا للفائدة 
ثالثا: هذه هديّتي لك، قال ابنُ مفلح في "الآداب الشرعيّة": (واختار الشّيخ تقي الدِّين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه، ولم يتعرّض لكراهة ولا عدمها).
هدية مقبولة
(ابتسامة)

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> من يطيل ثوبه لأن هذا " يبدو أجمل " ..
> أو لأجل ألا يبدو مختلفا عن من حوله ..
> هل هذا تعدونه خيلاء ؟


لطلب الجواب ..

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة على رسول الله و بعد لماذا طرح المسائل الشرعية اذا كان الاجماع و الأحاديث المستفيضة و المتواترة يقدم عليها رأي عمرو أو زيد الذي قد يصيب أو يخطئ ذلك لأن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم لما نهى حذيفة و ابن عمر و أبا زرارة و وصلت اللائحة أكثر من العشرة من الصحابة و جاءت أحاديث بالنهي بصيغة العموم فعلى الأقل ينبغي أن توصلوا شيوخكم ما يعارض أقوالهم خاصة اذا كانت تدعي الاجماع المنبني على الأحاديث المتواترة أو المستفيضة فالحق أحق أن يتبع و الحق ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم المبلغ عن الله أما أقوال ابن تيمية بل و أحمد انما يستأنس بها و ينظر في دليلها و الله الموفق للصواب

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الكريم الرابية،
كأنّك لم تُحسِن قراءة مشاركتي أو لم تتأمّلها جيدا ..
بارك الله فيك، ونفع بك

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> و أوسع الناس صدراً على المخالف من لا يعرف معروفاً و لا ينكر منكراً
>  [/COLOR]


ماشاء الله ، رائعة ..
غفل عنها السلف وحذاق الخلف
((ذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية(1)، والشافعية(2)، والحنابلة(3) وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء ))
وهؤلاء كلهم ماذا نقول فيهم ؟!!

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

قال ابن عبد البر و أجمعوا أن التشمير للرجال و أن الاسبال للنساء و قد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم حذيفة و ابن عمر و ابا زرارة و سمرة بن فاتك و خريم و أنصاري لم يسم و جاءت في نهيه مطلقا  أحاديث تعضد نهيه الخاص لهؤلاء الصحابة الفضلاء و ليس منا من يبلغ مد أحدهم و لا نصيفه و الحق أحق أن يتبع و الله الموفق

----------


## بين المحبرة والكاغد

سؤال   ما هو  هدي  النبي  صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم  في  الاوار
هل ثبت  انه  مسبل  او  هل  ثبت الى  نصف الساق

هذا   هو   المطلوب  بحث   والعمل  به   ولا تلتف  الى قول  اي  احد  بعده
ثم   خلاف   العلماء في الخيلاء  وغيرها   هل   يلغى  السنه   برفع  الازار 
فلماذا  الاشياخ   القدوه  التزموا  الاسبال  بحجه  الجواز  وهم  غي  نزاع  فيه
وابتعدوا  عن  السنه  وهي  مطلب  كل  محب  لهدي  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

----------


## بندر المسعودي

اللهم فقهنا في الدين

----------


## عبدالله العلي

مسألتنا هنا ليست في الأكمل والأفضل
مسألتنا هل يلحق الإثم بمن أسبل لغير خيلاء أو لا ؟
وإلا فلا شك أن اتباع هدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ما يصبو إليه المسلم ، وفيه الرفعة والكمال .وهو دليل الاستقامة على الحق .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> ماشاء الله ، رائعة ..
> غفل عنها السلف وحذاق الخلف
> ((ذهب جمهور العلماء من المالكية(1)، والشافعية(2)، والحنابلة(3) وغيرهم إلى أن المحرم من الإسبال ما كان للخيلاء ))
> وهؤلاء كلهم ماذا نقول فيهم ؟!!


نقول افهم قولهم جيداً و إذا رأوا شخصاً مسبلاً هل يقولون لا بد من الإطلاع على قلبه لمعرفة هل هو خيلاء أو كما قال ابن تيمية أحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة وإنما كلامنا فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك

----------


## مصطفى ولد ادوم أحمد غالي

لسم الله و الصلاة على رسول الله و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله أؤكد على أن الاجماع ملزم للمجتهدين من أهل العلم و أؤكد أن مسألتنا ثبت فيها و قد نقلناه في كتابنا الاشعاع و الاقناع بمسائل الاجماع عن ابن القطان الفاسي الذي نقله من الانباه على استنباط الأحكام من كتاب الله لأبي الحكم منذر بن سعيد البلوطي حيث قال:و الاتفاق أن لباس النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم كان الى أنصاف ساقيه كما نقلنا عن ابن عبد البر في الاستذكار أنه قال:و أجمعوا على أن التشمير للرجال و أن الاسبال للنساء و قد بينا أن الصحابة أمرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم برفع اثوابهم عن كعابهم و أن ما تحت الكعبة في النار و قد استفاضت و تواترت الأخبار بذلك و ما كان هذا حاله يكون واجبا على المسلمين العلم و العلم و التقيد به سواء تفاوتوا في ذلك فمنهم من يقول التشمير مندوب اليه كما هو الحال بالنسبة للأئمة أصحاب المذاهب أو الوجوب كما هو بالنسبة لبعض الصحابة و انكار الرسول صلى الله غليه و سلم يجعلنا ننكر على كل من أسبل ثيابه سواء مخيلة أو غير خيلاء الا أن الذي يسبله خيلاء لا ينظر الله اليه و أما الذي يسبله لغير مخيلة فان ما تحت الكعبة في النار و من جعل يوم القيامة في ضخضاخ من النار يغلي منه دماغه ما أظنه مفلحا في تقليده   لعمرو أو زيد لأن الرسول قد بين و حذر قائلا:ما تحت الكعبة في النار و الله المستعان

----------


## عبدالله العلي

> نقول افهم قولهم جيداً و إذا رأوا شخصاً مسبلاً هل يقولون لا بد من الإطلاع على قلبه لمعرفة هل هو خيلاء أو كما قال ابن تيمية أحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة وإنما كلامنا فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك


بارك الله فيك
ولعلك توجه هذه النصيحة لكل من جوّز الإسبال بغير خيلاء
ومنهم الشيخ القاضي سليمان الماجد والشيخ خالد المصلح وغيرهما وهم كثير .

----------


## الغُندر

ما الجواب على ما رواه ابو داود وغيره وصححه الترمذي والنووي وغيرهما من حديث ابي تميمة الهجيمي عن ابي جري ان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال اياك واسبال الازار فانه من المخيلة  وان الله لا يحب المخيلة.

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

مَن هو ابن مفلح؟ وما مدى اختصاصه بشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميّة (أحمد بن عبد الحليم، ابن تيميّة، النُّمَيري، الحَرَّاني، تقيّ الدّين، أبو العبّاس، ت: 728)؟- ابن مفلح: محمد بن مفلح بن محمد، شمس الدِّين، المقدسي ثم الصالحي الراميني، أبو عبد الله، شيخ الحنابلة في وقته، (ت: 763).له: "الفروع"، و"الآداب الشرعية"، وغيرها.قال له شيخ الإسلام: ما أنت ابن مفلح، أنت مفلح.- كان ابن مفلح رحمه الله من أخبر الناس بمسائل واختيارات شيخ الإسلام، حتى أنّ ابن القيّم كان يراجعه في ذلك.انظر: مصادر ترجمة ابن مفلح ...



> قال ابنُ مفلح في "الآداب الشرعيّة": (واختار الشّيخ تقي الدِّين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه، ولم يتعرّض لكراهة ولا عدمها).

----------


## أبو فهر السلفي

*الذي يعرفه كل من له اختصاص بشيخ الإسلام =أن شرحه على العمدة من كتبه القديمة ولو تتبعنا اختيارات الشيخ التي تخالف ما في شرح العمدة لبلغت مجلداً ..*

----------


## فريد المرادي

المسألة خلافية ، والخلاف فيها قوي ومعتبر ، وسيبقى الخلاف فيها إلى يوم الدين ، فلا غرابة أن يخالف التلميذ فيها شيخه ،،،،

----------


## من صاحب النقب

إذا نظرنا لإنكار الإسبال فالكل ينكره سواء قال لأنه محرم أو قال لأنه مظنة المحرم ( أي الخيلاء ) و إنما لا ينكر على المعذور أي من وقع منه الاسبال اتفاقاً بلا خيلاء حسب كلام ابن تيمية

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الدوسي

وجدت لشيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ( 22/144 ) ما نصه : " وَسُئِلَ :
*عَنْ طُولِ السَّرَاوِيلِ إذَا تَعَدَّى عَنْ الْكَعْبِ هَلْ يَجُوزُ ؟* .
فَأَجَابَ :
طُولُ الْقَمِيصِ وَالسَّرَاوِيلِ وَسَائِرِ اللِّبَاسِ إذَا تَعَدَّى لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ذَلِكَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ . كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْأَحَادِيثُ الثَّابِتَةُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ : : { الْإِسْبَالُ فِي السَّرَاوِيلِ وَالْإِزَارِ وَالْقَمِيصِ } يَعْنِي نَهَى عَنْ الْإِسْبَالِ "

وقال في الإقتضاء (130) ما نصه : " وأما ما ذكره أبو الحسن الآمدي وابن عقيل من أن السدل هو إسبال الثوب بحيث ينزل عن قدميه يجره فيكون هو إسبال الثوب وجره المنهي عنه فغلط مخالف لعامة العلماء وإن كان الإسبال والجر منهيا عنه بالاتفاق والأحاديث فيه أكثر وهو محرم على الصحيح لكن ليس هو السدل "

هذا والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن الدوسي

وقال الألباني في أحد دروسه المفرغة:
" وهنا شبهة ترد كثيراً وكثيراً في مثل هذه المناسبة، يقولون: إن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام قد قال في الحديث السابق: ( من جر إزاره خيلاء )، فنحن اليوم سواءً كنا شباباً أو شيوخاً، لا نجر الثياب تحت الكعبين خيلاء، وإنما هو عادة و(موضة) ويحتج أولئك بما جاء في صحيح البخاري : أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الوعيد الشديد لمن يجر إزاره خيلاء قال: ( يا رسول الله! فإن ثوبي يقع، فقال له عليه السلام: إنك لا تفعله خيلاء )، فيتمسك أولئك بقول الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام هذا لـ أبي بكر ، ويحتجون به على أن إطالة الثوب تحت الكعبين إنما يكون ممنوعاً إذا اقترن بهذا القصد السيئ، ألا وهو: الخيلاء والتكبر.
الآن أقول: جوابي على هذا من وجهين اثنين: الأول: أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لم يقل: أنا حينما أُفَصِّل ثوبي أجعله طويلاً تحت الكعبين لا أقصد بذلك الخيلاء، وإنما قال: يقع! وهذا يعرفه الذين اعتادوا أن يلبسوا العباءة، فقد تكون العباءة مُفَصَّلة حسب السنة، أي فوق الكعبين؛ لكن مع الانطلاق والسير والعمل والصلاة تصبح العباءة متدلية إلى الخلف فتنزل إلى ما تحت الكعبين هذا هو الذي أشار إليه أبو بكر في سؤاله، وقال له الرسول صلوات الله وسلامه عليه: ( إنك لا تفعله خيلاء ).
أما أن يأتي الرجل فيُفَصِّل الثوب -أيَّ ثوبٍ كان مما سبقت الإشارة إليه- طويلاً خلافاً للشرع، ويبرر ذلك بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فهذا من تلبيسات الشيطان على بني الإنسان.
وبعد هذا نقول في الجواب عن هذه الشبهة، بعد أن أوضحنا أن حديث أبي بكر الصديق إنَّما يعني الثوب الذي يستطيل بدون قصد صاحبه، ما لَمْ يُوْصِلُه صاحبه ويفصِّله طويلاً تحت الكعبين، ويدَّعي أنه إنما يفعل ذلك بغير قصد الخيلاء، نقول: ليس من المفروض في المجتمع الإسلامي الصحيح أن يعمل المسلم -فضلاًَ عن جماهير المسلمين- عملاً يحتاج كل منهم إلى أن يبرر هذا العمل بحسن النية، فهذا الأمر لا يكاد ينتهي، وهذا يخالف نصوصاً من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تربي المسلم على ألاَّ يعمل عملاً، وألاَّ يتكلم كلاماً، وألاَّ يقول قولاً يحتاج بعد ذلك كله إلى أن يقدم له عذراً، حيث قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( لا تَكَلَّمَنَّ بكلام تعتذر به عند الناس ) هذا خاص بالكلام؛ لكن يأتي الحديث الآخر يشمله ويشمل غيره من الأعمال، ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: ( إياك وما يُعْتَذَرُ منه! ).
فمن يطيل ثوبه تحت الكعبين، فيُنْكِرُه عليه العارف بالسنة، فيقول: يا أخي! أنا لا أفعل ذلك خيلاءً، -كما قال أبو بكر الصديق -.
فأولاً: إن كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عرف أبا بكر الصديق ، وعرف تواضعه، وأنه قد تبرأ من الكِبْر ولو ذرة منه، فقال وشهد له بأنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء، فليس بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحد يستطيع أن يشهد مثل هذه الشهادة لإنسان آخر، لا سيما في مثل هذه المجتمعات الفاسدة.
وثانياً: قد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحديث الآخر: ( أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا الحديث يضع لك منهجاً عملياً يجب أن تلتزمه، دون أن تبرر مخالفتك إياه بحجة أنك لا تفعل تلك المخالفة خيلاء، حيث يقول: ( أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار ).
فهنا لا يُسْمَعُ مِن أحد يطيل ثوبه إلى ما تحت الكعبين أنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاءً؛ لأننا نقول: إنك تفعل ذلك مخالفة لهذا النهج النبوي، وانتهى الأمر، أما إن انضمَّ إلى ذلك أنك فعلتَه خيلاءً فقد استحققت ذلك الوعيد الشديد، ألاَّ ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إليك يوم القيامة نظرةَ رحمة.
ذلك هو ما ابتلي به شباب اليوم، لاسيما وهم يتخذون ذلك من باب اتباع التقاليد الأوروبية والموضة الغربية، من إطالة السروال -أعني: البنطلون- حتى يكاد يتهرَّى من أسفل بسبب اتصاله بالأرض، فهذا محرم لا يجوز؛ سواءً قصد لابسُه الخيلاء أو لم يقصده، وهي في الأصل ابتُدِعَت من هناك تكبراً وخيلاء، لا شك في هذا ولا وريب؛ لأن الكفار لا يهمهم في هذه الدنيا إلا التمسك بحب الظهور والتكبر على الناس ونحو ذلك، وما دام أن هذه الأزياء إنما تأتينا من تلك البلاد فهي لم يُقْصَد بها قطعاً وجه الله تبارك وتعالى، إنما قُصِد بها وجه الشيطان.
وهذا الكلام يشمل كل الأزياء التي تَرِد إلى هذه البلاد الإسلامية؛ سواء ما كان منها متعلقاً بأزياء الرجال أو بأزياء النساء، فكيف ما كان منها مخالفاً لمثل ذلك الحديث الصريح الذي يقول فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( أَزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق، فإن طال فإلى الكعبين، فإن طال ففي النار )؟! هذا مما يجب على كل مسلم يغار على دينه ويهتم به أن يكون بعيداً عن غضب ربه تبارك وتعالى عليه، ولا نقول: هو حريص على اتباع السنة؛ لأن السنة مراتب، قد تدخل تحتها الأمور المستحبة، نحن الآن نتكلم عن الأمور الواجبة، انظر الحديث السابق: ( أزْرَة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ...) هذا هو المستحب؛ لكن إذا أطاله إلى الكعبين فهذا جائز وليس بمحرم؛ لكن إن زاد في الإطالة حتى تحت الكعبين فهذا محرم وصاحبه في النار، وينبغي أن يُفْهم من قوله عليه السلام: ( وما طال ففي النار ) أنه لا يعني: الثوب؛ لأن الثوب ليس مكلفاً ولا يحاسَب! وهذا له أمثلة كثيرة في الشريعة، منها ما نفتتح به خُطَبَنا ودروسَنا من قوله عليه السلام: ( كل بدعة ضلالة، وكل ضلالة في النار ) أي: كل بدعة في النار، فما هي البدعة؟! هي شيء معنوي وليس شيئاً مُجَسَّماً؛ لكن معنى قوله: ( وكل ضلالة في النار ) أي: صاحبها في النار.
وكذلك الإزار الذي يطيله صاحبه إلى أسفل الكعبين، صاحبه في النار.
هذه تذكرة أردتُ أن أوجهها إليكم؛ لإرشاد من كان يريد منكم أن يكون تحت رحمة ربه عز وجل يوم يُحْشَر الناس { يَوْمَ لا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ * إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ } [الشعراء:88-89] "

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الكريم (أبو عبد الرحمن الدوسي)أما النص الأول لشيخ الإسلام .. فليس فيه القول الفصل ..وأما النص الثاني، فالذي يظهر لي (والله أعلم) أن قول شيخ الإسلام (محرم على الصحيح) يعني: على الصحيح من المذهب. أو: بشرط الخيلاء .. هذا ما فهمته من سياق النص الثاني .. ومن مجموع الحال والمقال .. ولا أستطيع أن أدع القواعد لنصوص محتملة مشتبهة .. ها هو ابن مفلح، الخبير بابن تيمية، وله اطلاع على "اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم" لم يَفهَم من نص "الاقتضاء" ما أظنه قد فهمته أنت منه .. وها هي نصوص شيخ الإسلام المفصّلة في المواضع الأخرى من كتبه .. أين نذهب بهذا ..وكتاب "شرح العمدة" تعامل معه التلاميذ وأئمة المذهب على أنه كتاب معتمد في نقل فقه المذهب واختيارات الشيخ تقي الدين .. ولم يحكموا عند الاختلاف بين ما في "شرح العمدة" وبين ما في غيره بإعمال الناسخ والمنسوخ .. وهذا متقدم وذاك متأخر .. هذا ما ظهر لي، والعلم عند الله ..وأما قول أحد المشايخ أن طريقة ابن تيمية في "شرح العمدة" فيها من الاهتمام بتحقيق الروايات .. إلخ ما يدل على أنه كتب الشرح في أوائل عمره وأن روح التقليد ظاهرة .. فقد رأى غيره غير ما رأى .. والرأي أن شيخ الإسلام تمتع في "شرح العمدة" "بالروح الأكاديمية" فهو يتناول شرح متن حنبلي .. ولذلك فإن المطلوب منه الاستفراغ في بيان المذهب والروايات وإلى آخر ما يلزم .. لا أنه ينصرف عن تحقيق المذهب إلى مكان بعيد .. ثم إنه قد جاء في مقدمة "شرح العمدة" أن الشيخ ألّفه تحت رغبة بعض "الأصحاب" .. فأرجو أن نتأمل في هذه .. والله أعلى وأعلم، والخطأ عليّ وارد .. وما أبرىء نفسي .. والله أعلم.
وأنا في الحقيقة أتحفظ من الخوض في هذا الموضوع .. ولكني قد استدرجت إليه استدراجا .. ومشاركتي تدور حول نقطة بحث وحيدة .. ولا تدور في أصل الموضوع .. والله أعلم

----------


## القضاعي

> وجدت لشيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى ( 22/144 ) ما نصه : " وَسُئِلَ :
> *عَنْ طُولِ السَّرَاوِيلِ إذَا تَعَدَّى عَنْ الْكَعْبِ هَلْ يَجُوزُ ؟* .
> فَأَجَابَ :
> طُولُ الْقَمِيصِ وَالسَّرَاوِيلِ وَسَائِرِ اللِّبَاسِ إذَا تَعَدَّى لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ذَلِكَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ . كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِذَلِكَ الْأَحَادِيثُ الثَّابِتَةُ عَنْ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ : : { الْإِسْبَالُ فِي السَّرَاوِيلِ وَالْإِزَارِ وَالْقَمِيصِ } يَعْنِي نَهَى عَنْ الْإِسْبَالِ "
> 
> وقال في الإقتضاء (130) ما نصه : " وأما ما ذكره أبو الحسن الآمدي وابن عقيل من أن السدل هو إسبال الثوب بحيث ينزل عن قدميه يجره فيكون هو إسبال الثوب وجره المنهي عنه فغلط مخالف لعامة العلماء وإن كان الإسبال والجر منهيا عنه بالاتفاق والأحاديث فيه أكثر وهو محرم على الصحيح لكن ليس هو السدل "
> 
> هذا والله تعالى أعلم


أما قول شيخ الإسلام ( لَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ذَلِكَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ ) قطعي في ذهابه إلى التحريم , فلا يقال ليس له كذا في الكراهة .
وقد أكده بقوله ( نهى عن الإسبال ) ولو أنه ذاهب للتقييد لوجب عليه ذكره في هذا الموطن .

وقد قال رحمه الله كما في (مجموع الفتاوى 22/147):
فإن النساء على عهده كن يلبسن ثياب طويلات الذيل بحيث ينجر خلف المرأة إذا خرجت والرجل مأمور بأن يشمر ذيله حتى لا يبلغ الكعبين ولهذا لما نهى النبى الرجال عن إسبال الإزار وقيل له فالنساء قال يرخين شبرا .اهـ المقصود

وترجيحه في الإقتضاء يؤكد هذا , لاسيما أنه فرّق بين الجر والإسبال , وقال هو محرم على الصحيح ويقصد الإسبال للإجماع على تحريم الجر كما هو معلوم والله أعلم .

----------


## القضاعي

يقول محمد تقي العثماني (تكملة فتح الملهم4/74) :
أن العلة الأصلية من وراء تحريم الإسبال هي الخيلاء , كما صرح به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الباب , ولكن تحقق الخيلاء أمر مخفيّ ربما لا يطلع عليه من ابتلي به , فأقيم سببه مقام العلة , وهو الإسبال , وهذا كالقصر في السفر , فإن علته هي المشقة , ولكن المشقة أمر مجمل لا ينضبط بضوابط , فأقيم سببها مقام العلة , وهو السفر , وعلى هذا , كلما تحقق الإسبال تحت الكعبين جاء المنع, إلا في غير حالة الإختيار , فإن انتفاء الخيلاء أمر متيقن , لأن الخيلاء لا تتحقق بفعل لا قصد للعبد فيه , ومن هذه الجهة أجاز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الإسبال لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه وقال له ((لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء)) , وبهذا تنطبق الروايات , والله سبحانه أعلم .أهـ

قال الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله :
قال الحافظ ( 10 / 217 ) عقب رواية أحمد : " فكأن شده كان ينحل إذا تحرك بمشي أو غيره بغير اختياره ، فإذا كان محافظا عليه لا يسترخي ، لأنه كلما كاد يسترخي شده " . ثم ذكر أن في بعض الروايات أنه كان نحيفا .
 قلت (الألباني القائل) : فهل يجوز الاستدلال بهذا و الفرق ظاهر كالشمس بين ما كان يقع من أبي بكر بغير قصد ، و بين من يجعل ثوبه مسبلا دائما قصدا ! نسأل الله العصمة من الهوى .انتهى

قال الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله :
ولا يجوز أن يظن أن المنع من الإسبال مقيد بقصد الخيلاء ....فمراده صلى الله عليه وسلم أن من يتعاهد ملابسه إذا استرخت حتى يرفعها لا يعد ممن يجر ثيابه خيلاء لكونه لم يسبلها ، وإنما قد تسترخي عليه فيرفعها ويتعاهدها ولا شك أن هذا معذور ، أما من يتعمد إرخاءها سواء كانت بشتا أو سراويل أو إزارا أو قميصا فهو داخل في الوعيد وليس معذورا في إسباله ملابسه ، لأن الأحاديث الصحيحة المانعة من الإسبال تعمه بمنطوقها وبمعناها ومقاصدها .اهـ

هذه الفوائد وغيرها منقولة من هذا الرابط 
http://www.sahab.net/forums/showthre...=356885&page=2

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الكريم (القضاعي)، سلام، أمّا بعد:
الوقت أنفس من أن يضيع في تكرار المعاني، وهي قريبة مبثوثة .. 
[الخلاصة] نصوص شيخ الإسلام في مسألة "الإسبال" على قسمين:
1-	نصوص مجملة.
2-	نصوص مبيّنة مفصّلة.
الواجب: حمل المجمل على المبيّن.
ومن باب (ولكن ليطمئن قلبي): نتلمّس اختياره في أقوال تلامذته المبثوثة: 
أ*-	في كتب "الاختيارات".
ب*-	في كتبهم الأخرى.
ثم: إنْ كان الحافظ ابن قيِّم الجوزية تلميذ شيخ الإسلام، كان يراجع ابن مفلح في اختيارات الشيخ، فأولَى بنا فَأَولَى، ثم أَوْلَى بنا فأولى ..
[فائدة] طائفة من الفقهاء يقولون: إنّ الجر والإسبال "للخيلاء": مكروه، غير محرّم. "مجموع الفتاوى"20/277.

----------


## القضاعي

> [فائدة] طائفة من الفقهاء يقولون: إنّ الجر والإسبال "للخيلاء": مكروه، غير محرّم. "مجموع الفتاوى"20/277.


عفا الله عني وعنك 
إنما ذكر هذا القول شيخ الإسلام على سبيل الإنكار لا الإقرار خلال عرضه لمسألة عدم خلو المسائل من خلاف وإن كنت من القطعيات فتنبه .
وأما ابن مفلح فكأنه نقل عن شرح العمدة ولعله لم يطّلع على هذا القول عن شيخ الإسلام كما عرفناه في الفتاوى , والإحاطة ليست لبشر فتأمل .
والمهم النظر في الأقوال وليس في قائليها بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الكريم (القضاعي)بارك الله فيكأولا: لعلك لم تلحظ كلمة [فائدة] .. وإلا فأنا منتبه، ولله الحمد، فتنبّه!ثانيا: تقول: (فكأنه ... ولعله ...)، ثم تستدرك على ابن مفلح بقولك: (كما عرفناه في الفتاوى).الله أكبر! عرفتَ أنت ولم يَعرف ابن مفلح! أحطتَ أنت ولم يُحط ابن مفلح! فهمتَ أنت وغاب عن ابن مفلح! ..ثم نصوص مبيّنة تضربها بنصوص أخرى مجملة!أهكذا التحقيق في المسائل؟!ثالثا: ثم إذا ما جنّبنا الهوى والميل في دراسة المسائل: ما الذي يجعلك تغض الطرف عن: النصوص البيّنة المبيّنة في "شرح العمدة"، والنص الصريح الواضح لابن مفلح في "اختيار شيخ الإسلام"، وتتمسك بالنصوص المجملة المحتملة المشتبهة في الكتب الأخرى .. خاصة عند عدم العلم بتاريخ هذه المصنفات ..؟!أخيرا: انظر: المشاركة: 47 وآخر سطر من المشاركة: 44.

----------


## القضاعي

وفيك بارك وغفر الله لي ولك ولمن يقرأ
فها أنا جنبت الهوى المظنون جانباً كما أمرت وأقول :
التحقيق رحمك الله بأن نقول أن لشيخ الإسلام أقوال متعارضة في حكم شرعي من أحكام الشريعة .
ولاشك من أن تلاميذ الشيخ أخبر بشيخهم من غيرهم .
ولكن يقال ذلك عندما ينقل لنا العلامة ابن مفلح القولين لشيخ الإسلام ثم ينص على اختياره لاحدهما .
ولا اظنك ستقول أن أقوال شيخ الإسلام في مسألة الإسبال ليست متعارضة !
وأما قولك ( الله أكبر! عرفتَ أنت ولم يَعرف ابن مفلح! أحطتَ أنت ولم يُحط ابن مفلح! فهمتَ أنت وغاب عن ابن مفلح! .. ) !!!
فلن تجد في مقالي لو تأملت تقليلا لشأن العلامة ابن مفلح وابرأ بك أن تتابع المقلدة في قولهم ( لن يخفى على الإمام ما ظهر لكم ) ؟!!!
وعلى العموم يجب أن نعلم أن قول شيخ الإسلام هو قول من أقوال أهل العلم سواء كان راجحاً أو مرجوحاً ولا يجوز أن نجعله مرجحاً لا سيما والمسألة فقهية وليست عقدية والله الموفق .

----------


## القضاعي

وأخيرا من باب بذل العلم :
فلو تفيدنا وفقك الله وتبين لي المجمل من المبين من أقوال شيخ الإسلام في هذه المسألة .

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

الأخ الكريم (القضاعي)
ليست متعارضة قولا واحدا
وعلى سبيل التنزّل؛ فإنّه إن كان ثمّة تعارض فيما يبدو للناظر؛ فإنّ القول قول ابن مفلح القاطع للنزاع في هذه المسألة ..
ترميني بعد ذلك بالتقليد .. تصفني بكيت وكيت .. فاعلم رحمك الله أنه لن يتغير من الأمر شيء ..
وتقليد يعصم من الزلل .. خير من اجتهاد يودي إلى الشطط والغلط ..
ومع ذلك فإنّي من التقليد (المذموم) أفر .. ولكن كل شيء بقدر وميزان ..
ولا تَلزمني خطبتك الأخيرة الواردة في آخر سطر مشاركتك، برقم: 50 .. ذلك، لو تأملت آخر سطر مشاركتي، برقم: 44 ..
وأكتفي بهذا القدر .. فقد دبّ في نفسي الملل ..

----------


## أيو يزيد

منقول
رأي الذهبي وابن حجر في إسبال الثياب.

بادي ذي بدء هناك رواية في الصحيحين تبين أن الإسبال في كل شيء وليس خاصا في الإزار وتغني عما سواها وهي:

عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ( لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء ) متفق عليه




قال الذهبي رحمه الله تعالى في سير أعلام النبلاء ج3/ص233-234:

أخبرنا إسحاق الأسدي أخبرنا ابن خليل أخبرنا اللبان أخبرنا أبو علي الحداد أخبرنا أبو نعيم الحافظ حدثنا أحمد بن جعفر أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد حدثنا أبو كامل حدثنا أبو عوانة عن هلال بن خباب عن قزعة قال رأيت على ابن عمر ثيابا خشنة أو جشبة فقلت له إني قد أتيتك بثوب لين مما يصنع بخراسان وتقر عيناي أن أراه عليك قال أرنيه فلمسه وقال أحرير هذا قلت لا إنه من قطن قال إني أخاف أن ألبسه أخاف أكون مختالا فخورا والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور قلت كل لباس أوجد في المرء خيلاء وفخرا فتركه متعين ولو كان من غير ذهب ولا حرير فإنا نرى الشاب يلبس الفرجية الصوف بفرو من أثمان أربع مئة درهم ونحوها والكبر والخيلاء على مشيته ظاهر فإن نصحته ولمته برفق كابر وقال ما في خيلاء ولا فخر وهذا السيد ابن عمر يخاف ذلك على نفسه وكذلك ترى الفقيه المترف إذا ليم في تفصيل فرجية تحت كعبيه وقيل له قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار يقول إنما قال هذا فيمن جر إزاره خيلاء وأنا لا أفعل خيلاء فتراه يكابر ويبرى ء نفسه الحمقاء ويعمد إلى نص مستقل عام فيخصه بحديث آخر مستقل بمعنى الخيلاء ويترخص بقول الصديق إنه يا رسول الله يسترخي إزاري فقال لست يا أبا بكر ممن يفعله خيلاء فقلنا أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لم يكن يشد إزاره مسدولا على كعبيه أولا بل كان يشده فوق الكعب ثم فيما بعد يسترخي وقد قال عليه السلام إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بين ذلك وبين الكعبين ومثل هذا في النهي لمن فصل سراويل مغطيا لكعابه ومنه طول الأكمام زائدا وتطويل العذبة وكل هذا من خيلاء كامن في النفوس وقد يعذر الواحد منهم بالجهل والعالم لا عذر له في تركه الإنكار على الجهلة فإن خلع على رئيس خلعة سيراء من ذهب وحرير وقندس يحرمه ما ورد في النهي عن جلود السباع ولبسها الشخص يسحبها ويختال فيها ويخطر بيده ويغضب ممن لا يهنيه بهذه المحرمات ولا سيما إن كانت خلعة وزارة وظلم ونظر مكس أو ولاية شرطة فليتهيأ للمقت وللعزل والإهانة والضرب وفي الآخرة أشد عذابا وتنكيلا فرضي الله عن ابن عمر وأبيه وأين مثل ابن عمر في دينه وورعه وعلمه وتألهه وخوفه من رجل تعرض عليه الخلافة فيأباها والقضاء من مثل عثمان فيرده ونيابة الشام لعلي فيهرب منه فالله يجتبي إليه من يشاء ويهدي إليه من ينيب أهـ

قال ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى في فتح الباري: ج10/ص259

ويستفاد من هذا الفهم التعقب على من قال أن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء قال النووي ظواهر الأحاديث في تقييدها بالجر خيلاء يقتضي أن التحريم مختص بالخيلاء ووجه التعقب أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا فسألت عن حكم النساء في ذلك لاحتياجهن إلى الإسبال من أجل ستر العورة لأن جميع قدمها عورة فبين لها أن حكمهن في ذلك خارج عن حكم الرجال في هذا المعنى فقط وقد نقل عياض الإجماع على أن المنع في حق الرجال دون النساء ومراده منع الإسبال لتقريره صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة على فهمها إلا أنه بين لها أنه عام مخصوص لتفرقته في الجواب بين الرجال والنساء في الإسبال وتبيينه القدر الذي يمنع ما بعده في حقهن كما بين ذلك في حق الرجال والحاصل أن للرجال حالين حال استحباب وهو أن يقتصر بالإزار على نصف الساق وحال جواز وهو إلى الكعبين وكذلك للنساء حالان حال استحباب وهو ما يزيد على ما هو جائز للرجال بقدر الشبر وحال جواز بقدر ذراع .

فتح الباري ج10/ص263:

فإن كان الثوب على قدر لابسه لكنه يسدله فهذا لا يظهر فيه تحريم ولا سيما إن كان عن غير قصد كالذي وقع لأبي بكر وإن كان الثوب زائدا على قدر لابسه فهذا لا يظهر فيه تحريم ولا سيما ان كان عن غير قصد كالذي وقع لأبي بكر وان كان الثوب زائدا على قدر لابسه فهذا قد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة الإسراف فينتهي إلى التحريم وقد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة التشبه بالنساء وهو أمكن فيه من الأول وقد صحح الحاكم من حديث أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن الرجل يلبس لبسه المرأة وقد يتجه المنع فيه من جهة أن لابسه لا يأمن من تعلق النجاسة به.

فتح الباري ج10/ص264:

قال بن العربي لا يجوز للرجل أن يجاوز بثوبه كعبة ويقول لا أجره خيلاء لأن النهي قد تناوله لفظا ولا يجوز لمن تناوله اللفظ حكما أن يقول لا أمتثله لأن تلك العلة ليست في فإنها دعوى غير مسلمة بل إطالته ذيله دالة على تكبره اه ملخصا وحاصله أن الإسبال يستلزم جر الثوب وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء. انتهى

فتوى لشيخ الإسلام رحمه الله تعالى: ج22/ص144

وسئل عن طول السراويل إذا تعدى عن الكعب هل يجوز ؟
فأجاب :
طول القميص والسراويل وسائر اللباس إذا تعدى ليس له أن يجعل ذلك أسفل من الكعبين كما جاءت بذلك الأحاديث الثابتة عن النبى وقال الإسبال فى السراويل والأزار والقميص يعنى نهى عن الإسبال.

قال أبوداود رحمه الله تعالى:
حدثنا حفص بن عمر ثنا شعبة عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه قال سألت أبا سعيد الخدري عن الإزار فقال على الخبير سقطت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ولا حرج أو لا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه".

وفق الله الجميع إلى ما يحب ويرضى
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=110712

----------


## العز بن عبد الغني

> وإنما كلامنا فيمن يتفق عنه عدم ذلك 
> شرح العمدة  ج 4   ص 366
> أي من عرف عنه أنه أسبل لحاجة مثل ابن مسعود أو من غير قصد مثل أبي بكر أو نحوه و إلا فالغالب و المظنون في من أسبل أنه خيلاء و ينكر عليه حتى يعرف له عذر مقبول مثلهما هذا هو الذي فيه الخلاف


كيف نتّهم من أسبل ثوبه ونجزم أنه خيلاء (مع انه مرض قلبي لايعلم به الا الله) وننكر عليه مع ان الاصل حسن الظن بالناس وبراءة الذمة ....

----------


## باحث أكاديمي

لا تخلطوا بين الانكار على العامي المسبل ثوبه وبين الانكار على المخالف المجتهد الذي يرى بجواز الاسبال ان لم يكن بخيلاء .

فرقوا هداكم الله .

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> كيف نتّهم من أسبل ثوبه ونجزم أنه خيلاء (مع انه مرض قلبي لايعلم به الا الله) وننكر عليه مع ان الاصل حسن الظن بالناس وبراءة الذمة ....


لا نجزم لكنه مظنة خيلاء كما في كلام ابن تيمية و الفقهاء أحياناً يقيمون المظنة مقام المئنة و لهذا قال ابن تيمية أن من قال إنه لا يحرم الإسبال لغير خيلاء أن مراده في من يتفق عنه عدم ذلك فلا يكون خيلاء و لا مظنة خيلاء و عندها لا ينكر عليه

----------


## علاء السيوطى

> فليت الأخوة الذين اشغلو الأمة وارادوا عسف الناس للأخذ برأيهم ان يعرفوا اقول اهل العلم في المسألة  قبل ان ينكروا ....


جزاك الله خيرا فالمسألة خلاف مشهور قديما وحديثا عند اهل العلم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لا نجزم لكنه مظنة خيلاء كما في كلام ابن تيمية و الفقهاء أحياناً يقيمون المظنة مقام المئنة و لهذا قال ابن تيمية أن من قال إنه لا يحرم الإسبال لغير خيلاء أن مراده في من يتفق عنه عدم ذلك فلا يكون خيلاء و لا مظنة خيلاء و عندها لا ينكر عليه


 هذا لا ينضبط

----------


## من صاحب النقب

> هذا لا ينضبط


ملاحظة : الأخ أمجد ممكن أن يكون المراد و الله أعلم عند شيخ الإسلام 

أن ما كان مظنة المحرم يباح للحاجة أما من قال أنه محرم لذاته و ليس لأنه مظنة فلا يباح إلا لضرورة  

و هذا مثل الخلاف في كشف الوجه للمرأة و لا نريد تحويل الموضوع له

فمن قال إنه عورة فكشفه محرم لذاته و لا يباح إلا لضرورة كالحنابلة 

أما من قال محرم لأنه مظنة الفتنة فيقول يجوز كشفه للحاجة مثل الحنفية و المالكية و الشافعية 

و لا أحد منهم يقول بكشفه دائماً 

و لعل الإسبال مثل ذلك كما حكى شيخ الإسلام الخلاف فيه 

من قال إنه محرم لذاته لأنه خيلاء قال لا يجوز إلا لضرورة 
و من قال أنه محرم لأنه مظنة الخيلاء قال يباح للحاجة 

و لا يقولون بإباحته مطلقاً ، فمرادهم بالاباحة لغير الخيلاء من يتفق عنه عدم ذلك أي عدم الخيلاء 

و الله أعلم

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

في الحقيقة؛ إن المرء ليستغرب من (غالب) الإخوة الذين شاركوا في هذا الموضوع؛ إذ قد استعرضوا أقوال أهل العلم (فقط)!. ولكن أين أقوال النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  منهم؟!

هل غفلوا عن مثل قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: :
*«*1-إِزْرَةُ الْمُؤْمِنِ إِلَى نِصْفِ السَّاقِ
_2- وَلا حَرَجَ أَوْ لا جُنَاحَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْكَعْبَيْنِ
_3- مَا كَانَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ فَهُوَ فِي النَّارِ
_4- وَمَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ*»*

___أخرجه مالك، وأحمد، والحميدي، وأبو داود، وابن ماجة، والطياليسي، وابن حبان، وغيرهم كثير؛ جميعهم من طرق عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد الخدري نحوه.

___والحديث (بهذا لإسناد) صححه النووي في «رياض الصالحين»، وقال الحافظ العراقي في "المغني": «قال محمد بن يحيى الذهلي: كلا الحديثين محفوظ [يقصد حديث أبي هريرة، وحديث أبي سعيد]»لهـ، وصححه الشيخ الألباني في "المشكاة"، و"صحيح الترغيب والترهيب"، و"صحيح أبي داود"، وغيرها.

◘ والشاهد من الحديث (ظاهر)؛ أن النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ذكر الأمرين معًا:
__1- الإسبال مجردًا عن الخيلاء؛ حيث توعد فاعله بالنار؛ فقال: «مَا كَانَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ فَهُوَ فِي النَّارِ».
__2- الإسبال بطرًا (=خيلاء)؛ حيث توعد فاعله بإعراض الله عنه، وأنه لا ينظر إليه بالرحمة؛ فقال: «وَمَنْ جَرَّ 
_____إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ».

فَذِكْرُ الأمرين معًا؛ يقتضى التغاير -قطعًا- بينهما؛ مما يرجح قول من ذهب إلى التحريم.

___وهذا الحديث؛ يجزم بخروج المسألة من دائرة الاجتهاد، والخلاف (المعتبر)؛ لثبوت النص القاطع بذلك. أما المجتهدون الذين قالوا بقول الجمهور؛ وقد خفي عليهم هذا الحديث؛ فلهم أجر واحد، ولا تثريب عليهم. وأما من وقف على هذا الحديث، ثم أراد أن يتشبث بقول الجمهور، ويقول بوجود الخلاف (المعتبر) في هذه المسألة؛ فلا أظنه بين الأجر والأجرين بحال؛ بل ليس له إلا الإثم؛ والله ورسوله أعلم.

هذه خلاصة ما أعتقده في هذه المسألة؛ كتبتها على عجالة؛ وإلا فأنا لم أقصد الاستيعاب فيما أكتب.

فأسأل الله للجميع الهداية والسداد؛ إنه ولي ذلك، وهو رب العباد.

◘ تنبيه هام:
_____على اعتبار عدم وجود هذا الحديث؛ فوجوه الرد على قول الجمهور كثيرة جدًا؛ تكاد تصل إلى القطع بخطأهم فيما ذهبوا إليه؛ مما يخرج المسألة -على الراجح- من دائرة الخلاف (المعتبر). وقد استفاض الشيخ العلامة أبو إسحاق الحويني في الرد على من جوز الإسبال بغير خيلاء في غير كتاب له وشريط. ولو أذن الله لي؛ فسوف أشير إلى هذه المواضع؛ لأثري الموضوع؛ والله المستعان.

----------


## سمير حراسيس

{ولا يجرمنّكم شتئان قوم على أن لاتعدلوأ اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى}
المسألة قديمو وهي مسألة خلافية، ولا ضير في ذلك. دون إنكار من أحد الطرفين على الآخر.
ثم على طالب العلم دائماً في هكذا مسائل عليه أن ينظر إلى مناط الحكم.
ثم يتبين أن من الواضح في المسألة أن المناط هنا (الخيلاء والكبر)، سواء كان إزار أم قميص أو أي نوع من الثياب وما يمت إليها، وهذا رأي الجمهور. فالمسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس في طالعة النهار فلندع التنطع ولندع صفة إضفاء الإبهام والإشكال على المسائل الواضحة.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> {ولا يجرمنّكم شنئان قوم على أن لاتعدلوأ اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى}


لا أدري -والله- ما وجه إيرادك لهذه الآية؛ فهل نحن نكره علماءنا؛ حتى تستدل علينا بهذه الآية {ولا يجرمنّكم شنئان قوم}؟!
فطالما أنك اقتطعت الآية، ولم توردها من أولها؛ فكان يكفيك هذا الجزء فقط: {اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى}.

ثم أين الظلم في قولنا؟!
هلا أثبته لنا بـ((الدليل)) من الكتاب والسنة، وبينت لنا موضعه؟!
فنحن إنما قلنا أن المسألة لا يجوز فيها الخلاف؛ لوضوح النص -الذي خفي على (بعض) الأولين- فيها.

فإن أردت رد كلامنا؛ فلترد ذلك بـ((الدليل)) -والدليل  فقط- كما فعلنا؛ وإلا فلترح، ولتسترح!.

فإن أبيت إلا معارضة قول رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بكلام البشر!!؛ فأنت الظالم الحقيقي -حينئذٍ-، وليس نحن!.




> المسألة قديمة وهي مسألة خلافية، ولا ضير في ذلك. دون إنكار من أحد الطرفين على الآخر.


• أما كون الخلاف قديمًا؛ فنعم، هو كذلك؛ وهذا مما لا ينكره من له أدنى اطلاع على كتب الفقه.
• وأما كون الخلاف فيها معتبرًا؛ فهذا هو محل الخلاف بيننا.
• ولكن (يجب) أن تعلم يا أخانا؛ أنه: ليس كل مسألة اختلف فيها العلماء؛ تعد من مسائل الخلاف (المعتبر)؛ وإن كان الخلاف مفروضًا فيها بطبيعة الواقع!. وهذا مما لا يماري فيه مسلم؛ فضلاً عن كونه طالب علم!!. فالمسائل التي اختلف فيها أهل العلم، وليست من الخلاف المعتبر؛ أكثر من أن نضرب لها الأمثال.




> ثم على طالب العلم دائماً في هكذا مسائل عليه أن ينظر إلى مناط الحكم.ثم يتبين أن من الواضح في المسألة أن المناط هنا (الخيلاء والكبر)


يبدو أن الأخ «حراسيس»! لا يدري شيئًا عن مبادئ علم الأصول!.
إذ لو كان كذلك؛ لعلم -يقينًا- أن المناط لا يستخرج من الدليل الواحد في المسألة، ولا الدليلين؛ بل يشترط أن تجمع كل الأدلة في المسألة الواحدة أولاً، ثم يستخرج مناط الحكم ثانيًا.

أما أن يستخرج المناط من بعض الأدلة -في المسألة الواحدة- دون اعتبار الأدلة الأخرى؛ فذلك هو الجهل الذي ذَرَّ قرنُه!!.




> وهذا رأي الجمهور.


العبرة يا أخي ليست برأي الجمهور أو غيرهم؛ بل العبرة بما جاء في قوله تعالى:
{فَإِن تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ:
◘ إِلَى اللّهِ
◘ وَالرَّسُولِ
إِن كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلاً}
ولم يقل الله تعالى: فردوه إلى الجمهور!!.

والرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  -كما مر معنا- قد نهى عن الأمرين ((معًا)) في ((حديث واحد))؛ فقال:
*«*1- مَا كَانَ أَسْفَلَ مِنْ الْكَعْبَيْنِ فَهُوَ فِي النَّارِ  ◄◄◄ إسبال بلا خيلاء.
_2- وَمَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا لَمْ يَنْظُرْ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ*» * ◄◄◄ إسبال بخـيـلاء.
فدل على أن الأمرين متغايران. إذ لو كانا أمرًا واحدًا؛ لكان في قوله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  تكرار!؛ وحاشاه عن ذلك؛ فهو أبلغ البلغاء، ومعلم الفصحاء. فإن الأصل في الكلام -كما يعلمه المبتدئون في علم الأصول!- التأسيس؛ لا التأكيد.

فكيف يُتَمَسَّكُ -بعد ذلك- برأي الجمهور بعد وضوح النص في المسألة؟!
ألا {فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ أَن تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ! أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ!!}.




> فالمسألة واضحة وضوح الشمس في طالعة النهار


أضحك الله سنك!!
هل لو كانت المسألة بمثل هذا الوضوح -عند من تكلم فيها-؛ تراهم كانوا سيختلفون؟!
نعم؛ إن قصدت أنها واضحة بالنسبة للحديث الذي أوردتُّه؛ فصحيح.
أما أنها واضحة لما ترمي إليه!؛ فمحال. وإلا فأثبت لنا هذا الوضوح المزعوم!؛ ودونكه خرط القتاد!.




> فلندع التنطع ولندع صفة إضفاء الإبهام والإشكال على المسائل الواضحة.


سامحك الله على أسلوبك!! يا أخانا.
ولكن أحب أن أخبرك أن التنطع -كل التنطع!!-؛ إنما يكون بمخالفة الأدلة الواضحة كالشمس في رابعة النهار، وبالتمسك بأقوال من هم دون ذلك!.
فهم -أي الأئمة-؛ وإن كانوا معذورين بمخالفتهم؛ لكون الدليل قد خفي عليهم -أو لأمر غير ذلك-؛ فاجتهدوا؛ فأخطأوا، ولكن من أتى بعدهم!! ممن عرف الدليل؛ لن يكون سعيد الحظ مثلهم؛ إذ قد عرف الدليل الصريح، وحاد عنه متمسكًا بأقوالهم!!؛ وهم أول من سيتبرأ منه بين يدي الله عز وجل.

ولله در القائل:
__________ بِذِكْرِ (النصِ) يُدْفَعُ كلُّ (زَيْفٍ)!! ♣♣♣ وَيَدْنُو الحَـقُّ مِمَّنْ يَرْتَجِـيهِ
__________وَلَكِن أينَ مَنْ يَصْغَى وَيَـدْرِى ؟! ♣♣♣ حَقِيقَةَ ما أَقُـولُ وَمَنْ يَعـيهِ

----------


## طالب الخير

أخي أبا رقية سلمك الله من كل شر

أشكر مداخلتك الجميلة ، لكن لدي استفسار : 

هل يجب علينا الآن إنكار الشيخ خالد المصلح لقوله بهذا القول بناء على اجتهاده ؟ وهل اجتهاده في مثل ذلك مشروع أم ممنوع ؟

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> أشكر مداخلتك الجميلة ، لكن لدي استفسار : 
> هل يجب علينا الآن إنكار الشيخ خالد المصلح لقوله بهذا القول بناء على اجتهاده ؟ وهل اجتهاده في مثل ذلك مشروع أم ممنوع ؟


الأخ طالب الخير -بارك الله فيه-
*◘ أولاً:*
الاجتهاد في أي مسألة شرعية ليس ممنوعًا على الإطلاق. ولكن الذي يُمنع إنما هو الاجتهاد الذي يتعارض معارضة (صريحة) مع النص؛ فلا نجد له تأويلاً (سائغًا) ولا توجيهًا (معتبرًا) ليتوافق مع ذلك الاجتهاد.
وفي نظري أن الاجتهاد مع هذا النص الذي أوردناه؛ يدخل في النطاق الممنوع؛ لأن حجة الجمهور؛ إنما كانت حمل الأحاديث على بعضها؛ لكونها جاءت في روايات متعددة. أما في حديثنا؛ فقد جاء النص على الأمرين ((معًا)) في ((حديث واحد))؛ فكيف يصح الحمل -والحال كذلك-؟!. والقاعدة المعروفة: «أن الأشياء المشتركة في المعاني؛ تتنوع في معناها إذا اجتمعت، وتتحد إذا انفردت»؛ فبطلت حجة الجمهور بهذا الحديث -الذي هو نص في المسألة-؛ إذ قد اجتمع فيه المشتركان (=الإسبال بخيلاء، وبلا خيلاء). والله ورسوله أعلم.

◘ ثانيًا:
يا أخي؛ لا يجب الإنكار على كل أحد؛ فلا يجب إلا على من وهبه الله علمًا يميز به بين الراجح والمرجوح، وبين الحق والباطل. أما المقلد!؛ فلا شيء عليه من ذلك!؛ كما قال شيخ الإسلام: «فالمقلد لا ينكر القول الذي يخالف متبوعه إنكار من يقول هو باطل فإنه لا يعلم أنه باطل ؛ فضلا عن أن يحرم القول به ويوجب القول بقول سلفه ... فمن خرج عن حد التقليد السائغ والاجتهاد كان فيه شبه من الذين { وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا } وكان من اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله». ويقول كذلك: «من كان مقلدا لزم حكم التقليد ؛ فَلَمْ يُرَجِّحْ ؛ وَلَمْ يُزَيِّفْ ؛ وَلَمْ يُصَوِّبْ ؛ وَلَمْ يُخَطِّئْ ، ومن كان عنده من العلم والبيان ما يقوله سُمِعَ ذَلِكَ منه فَقُبِلَ مَا تَبَيَّنَ أنه حق وَرُدَّ مَا تَبَيَّنَ أنه باطل وَوُقِّفَ مَا لَمْ يَتَبَيَّنْ فيه أحد الأمرين ... وهذه المسألة ونحوها فيها من أغوار الفقه وحقائقه ما لا يعرفه إلا من عرف أقاويل العلماء ومآخذهم فأما من لم يعرف إلا قول عالم واحد وحجته دون قول العالم الآخر وحجته فإنه من العوام المقلدين ؛ لا من العلماء الذين يُرَجِّحُون وَيُزَيِّفُون. والله تعالى يهدينا وإخواننا لما يحبه ويرضاه ، وبالله التوفيق ، والله أعلم»انتهى قوله رحمه الله.

◘ ثانيًا:
بالنسبة للطالب المميز، أو العالم؛ كيف ينكر على من أخطأ في مسألة لا يصح فيها الخلاف -كمسألتنا هذه-؟!. فإن ذلك يكون بالطرق الآتية (مجتمعة):
1- بتبيين الصواب للناس في المسألة؛ وذلك بأدلتها الشرعية.

2- بالرد على سائر شبه المخالفين في المسألة، ويا حبذا لو كانت الردود علمية؛ قوية؛ موضوعية محضة؛ بعيدة عن الشخصنة! (=تناول الأشخاص).

3- بتبيين موقف الأئمة من هذه المسألة، وكيف أنهم أجتهدوا؛ فأخطأوا، وأنهم معذورون، وأنهم بين الأجر والأجرين.

4- ببيان أن من اتبع الأئمة على ذلك الخطإ -مع معرفته للدليل بعد-؛ أنه ليس في مثل مرتبتهم من العذر؛ بل هو واقع في دائرة الإثم.

5- ((بتعميم)) إثم وتأثيم من خالف في هذه المسألة ((دون التعيين))؛ فكما أن لتكفير المعين شروطًا وموانعًا؛ فكذلك تفسيقه؛ • قال شيخ الإسلام: «القول المعروف عن الصحابة والتابعين لهم بإحسان وأئمة الدين: أنهم لا يكفرون، ولا يفسقون، ولا يؤثمون أحدًا من المجتهدين ((المخطئين)) لا في مسألة عملية ولا علمية..»، • وقال كذلك: «هذا مع أني دائما ومن جالسني يعلم ذلك مني : أني من أعظم الناس نهيا عن أن ينسب معين إلى تكفير وتفسيق ومعصية ، إلا إذا علم أنه قد قامت عليه الحجة الرسالية التي من خالفها كان كافرا تارة وفاسقا أخرى وعاصيا أخرى وإني أقرر أن الله قد غفر لهذه الأمة خطأها : (وذلك يعم الخطأ في=) المسائل الخبرية القولية و(=المسائل العملية) . وما زال السلف يتنازعون في كثير من هذه المسائل ولم يشهد أحد منهم على أحد لا بكفر ولا بفسق ولا معصية»، • ويقول: «فإن نصوص الوعيد التي في الكتاب والسنة ونصوص الأئمة بالتكفير والتفسيق ونحو ذلك لا يستلزم ثبوت موجبها في حق المعين إلا إذا وجدت الشروط وانتفت الموانع لا فرق في ذلك بين الأصول والفروع»، ويقول: «فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد والتكفير والتفسيق؛ ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذي لا معارض له»انتهت أقواله رحمه الله.

6- أما (التعيين في التأثيم)؛ فلا سبيل إليه قبل إقامة الحجة؛ فإن كان المخالف عالمًا بالنص، وكان له وجهة (معتبرة) يحتملها النص؛ فلا سبيل أيضًا لتأثيمه. والأمر في الأول والآخر؛ مرجعه إلى العلماء؛ إذ بهم يضبط؛ لا إلى الطلبة!؛ فضلا عن المقلدين!!.

7- أن (يعين) الشيخ بمجانبته للصواب في المسألة؛ وذلك ((بأدب جم))، وعبارات طيبة؛ لا تمس بذات الشيخ أو كرامته. لأن التحذير من الخطإ، وممن قال به؛ واجب في حق العلماء؛ إذ قد أخذ الله عليهم العهد بذلك {لَتُبَيِّنُنَّ  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلاَ تَكْتُمُونَهُ}. وحتى لا يغتر الناس وطلبة العلم بمثل هذه الفتاوى، والتي قد تصدر من (كبير). والله أعلم.

هكذا -والله أعلم- تكون سبل الإنكار (المشروعة). أما أن يضلل الشيخ، ويجهر بتأثيمه (بعينه)، ويشغب عليه؛ كما يفعل بعض الأغبياء!؛ فهذا ليس من الدين في شيء؛ والله المستعان.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فإني أحمد الله إليكم، وبعد:

فأعتذر إلى الأخ الفاضل «سمير حراسيس»؛ فلربما كان أسلوبي قاسيًا عليه، وعنيفًا معه بعض الشيء.

فأسأل الله أن يغفر لي وله، ويسدد الجميع إلى الحق.

أخوكم
أبو رقية الذهبي

----------


## أبو مارية الصغرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قرأت الفتوى وقرأت الردود كلها , ورأيت أن في الأمر مندوحة عن تفسيق الناس واتهامهم بمخالفة السنة لمجرد أن يبلغ ثوب الواحد منهم تحت الكعبين , أو أن يبلغ أخمص القدمين ..
لكن استوقفني ملياً الهجوم العنيف من الشيخ الخراشي حيث قال :شيخه العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يرى أن هذه المسألة من المسائل التي يُنكر فيها على المخالف ؛ لأن النصوص فيها واضحة . فليته كان خير خلَف لخير سلَف .. , ولكن لم أتعجب من جرأته على غيره من العلماء فهذا مأثور عنه مشتهر به .. فلا يجوز له أن يرمي الشيخ المصلح بهذا الكلام لمجرد أن خالفه الرأي ..
والله تعالى أعلم , فأهل العلم وأتباع السنة الحقيقيين لا يقولون هذا ولا يفعلونه ..
يغفر الله لنا وله ولسائر المسلمين

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> لكن استوقفني ملياً الهجوم العنيف من الشيخ الخراشي حيث قال :شيخه العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يرى أن هذه المسألة من المسائل التي يُنكر فيها على المخالف ؛ لأن النصوص فيها واضحة . فليته كان خير خلَف لخير سلَف .. , ولكن لم أتعجب من جرأته على غيره من العلماء فهذا مأثور عنه مشتهر به .. فلا يجوز له أن يرمي الشيخ المصلح بهذا الكلام لمجرد أن خالفه الرأي ..


رد الشيخ الخراشي ليس فيه عنف ، ولا أدري لم هذه الحساسية لديكم تجاه ( ليت ) 
ثم أرجو أن تذكر لنا أمثلة لجرأته على غيره من العلماء !!
وهل الرد بعلم - أو الجراة في قول الحق - يُعد جرأة غير محمودة ؟

----------


## أحمد أبو المنـذر

الأخ القضاعي والأخ أبو رقية والأخ أبو يزيد,
بارك الله فيكم فالأحاديث صريحة في تحريم الاسبال سواء أكان بخيلاء أو بلا خيلاء, وقد سمعت خطبة للإمام ابن عثمين في مسألة الاسبال وهي حقيقة خطبة قيمة تقطع كل شك, وليس هناك مجال للاجتهاد لما وُجدت النصوص الصريحة من خير البشر صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ومن خيرة الناس بعد الرسل.

ومن أراد أن يحمل المسألة محملا غير محمود وبالتالي يدوس على نصوص الشرع ويفضل عليها أقوال مشايخ ليس لهم عصمة فهذا من اتباع الهوى.
ومن جوز مثل هذه الألبسة وخاصة البنطلونات فهو من المتشبهين بالكفار, على الأقل يحرم لبسها اتقاء لدينه ومخالفة للكفار, لأن الزي الاسلامي موجود وخير من تلك المستوردة من الكفار تحت عناوين براقة ... موضة وتقدم وثقافة ووو...

أما الذي يسبل قميصه فما كان قصده إلا التباهي والخيلاء ومن باب الموضة, لا شك في ذلك ولا ريب, ثم إن المسبل يعرض ثوبه للنجاسات وما أشبه ذلك.

وهنالك أثر عن عمر ابن الخطاب يوم طعنه المجوسي, لما زاره أحد شباب الأنصار وهو في الفراش, فلما تولى الشاب رآه أمير المؤمنين وهو مسبل ثوبه فقال له ما معناه: إرفع ثوبك فإنه اطهر لثوبك وأتقى لدينك.

----------


## أبو سلمان المسلم

وسئل عن حديث عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب مولى الحرقة عن أبي سعيد قال النبي e إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ما أسفل الكعبين في النار ولا ينظر الله إلى من جر إزاره 

فقال يرويه العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد حدث به عنه عبيد الله بن عمر وابن جرير وابن عيينة ومحمد بن إسحاق وورقاء ويزيد بن أبي حبيب ومحمد بن عجلان ومالك بن أنس وغيرهم 

واختلف عن شعبة فرواه أبو زيد الهروي عن شعبة عن العلاء عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة وغيره يرويه عن شعبة عن العلاء عن أبيه عن أبي سعيد وهو الصواب 

أخبرنا إسماعيل الصفار وحمزة بن محمد قالا ثنا إسماعيل بن إسحاق ثنا علي ابن المديني ثنا سفيان ثنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن بن يعقوب الجهني عن أبيه قال سألت أبا سعيد قلت أخبرني هل سمعت من رسول الله e شيئا في الإزار وذكر علي الحديث قال علي قال سفيان أرأيت كما يقول زايدة ليس في هذا مثل هذا الإسناد قال سفيان فأنا أقول ليس في الإزار مثل هذا 
(العلل الواردة في الأحاديث النبوية للدارقطني 11/277 )
فالحديث المذكور مختلف في تصحيحه فلا نستطيع أن نقطع بقول دون الآخر وأنه النص الذي لامحيد عنه  
بل هي من الخلاف المعتبر الذي لاينكر كلا الفريقين فيه على الآخر لأن مستند كل قول إلى الظن وكل واحد يرجح
الظن الذي عنده بناءا على أدلة غير قطعية .

----------


## سمير حراسيس

أخي أبا رقية غفر الله له
                                      وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

عفا الله تعالى عنك وسامحك . عندما قرأت ردّك الأول استغربت لما كان يحمل في طياته من بيان لعدم علمي ومعرفتي وقصوري الفقهي، فعزمت على عدم الردّ .

ولما قرأت ردّك الثاني فها أنا قد أجبت، فسامحك الله وجزاك كل خير وجعل كل ما تتكلم به في هذا المنتدى مقصوده الباري عز وجل .

----------


## القضاعي

> بل هي من الخلاف المعتبر الذي لاينكر كلا الفريقين فيه على الآخر لأن مستند كل قول إلى الظن وكل واحد يرجح
> الظن الذي عنده بناءا على أدلة غير قطعية .


هذا كلام خطير يا أبا سلمان إن كنت تعي ما تقول !!
وهذه الطريقة القرضاوية ليست على جادة أهل العلم والتقى من السلف الصالح ومن تبعهم بإحسان .
فلن تجد سلف لك وللقرضاوي ولكل من يشترط شرطك هذا إلا المعتزلة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة المتكلمين والعقلانية العصرية التي لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء .
فاحذر سلمك الله من هذا المنهج الخطير على دينك .
فالظن الغالب هو من العلم الذي اُمرنا باتباعه والجزم به في كل أمور الشريعة .
وانبهك إلى أن القرضاوي قريباًُ ذهب إلى إنكار علامة من علامات الساعة وهي خروج المهدي أخر الزمان بهذه الحجة التي احتججت بها .
فهل تقول بقوله وتنكر أمر معلوم من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة بحجة أن الدليل ظني وليس بقطعي ؟

----------


## أبو سلمان المسلم

> هذا كلام خطير يا أبا سلمان إن كنت تعي ما تقول !!
> وهذه الطريقة القرضاوية ليست على جادة أهل العلم والتقى من السلف الصالح ومن تبعهم بإحسان .
> فلن تجد سلف لك وللقرضاوي ولكل من يشترط شرطك هذا إلا المعتزلة ومن تأثر بهم من الأشاعرة المتكلمين والعقلانية العصرية التي لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء .
> فاحذر سلمك الله من هذا المنهج الخطير على دينك .
> فالظن الغالب هو من العلم الذي اُمرنا باتباعه والجزم به في كل أمور الشريعة .
> وانبهك إلى أن القرضاوي قريباًُ ذهب إلى إنكار علامة من علامات الساعة وهي خروج المهدي أخر الزمان بهذه الحجة التي احتججت بها .
> فهل تقول بقوله وتنكر أمر معلوم من عقيدة أهل السنة والجماعة بحجة أن الدليل ظني وليس بقطعي ؟


أخي القضاعي :
ارجوا أن تتأمل فكلامي مقصور على مسألة الإسبال فليس فيه دليل قطعي لا يمكن مخالفته

ونصيحة أخ اتمنى أن تحسن الظن بإخوانك وأن تتثبت قبل أن أن تقول شيء .

----------


## القضاعي

سبحان الله !
يعني أنت تشترط القطعية في مسألة الإسبال فقط ؟
تنزلاً معك وهل هناك دليل قطعي على صرف التحريم إلى الكراهة في الإسبال بدون خيلاء ؟!

----------


## أبو سلمان المسلم

لعلك ذهلت أخي الكريم :
أن المدارك العقلية كما قسمها علماء أصول الفقه تنقسم إلى خمسة أقسام وهي :
1/ العلم :وهو إدراك الشيء على ماهو عليه إدراكا جازما قطعيا
2/ الظن : إدراك الشيء مع احتمال ضد مرجوح (وهو مرادي من الظن )
3/ الشك : إدراك الشي مع احتمال ضد مساوي 
4/ الوهم إدراك الشيء مع احتمال ضد راجح
5/ الجهل وهو عدم إدراك الشيء بالكلية .
ولك أن ترجع إلى الأصول في علم الأصول لابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ وأن اردت التوسع أكثر فارجع إلى كتاب ( القطع والظن عند الأصولين للدكتور سعد الشثري ـ عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ـ )


وأنا لم أقل بأن الإسبال لغير خيلاء جائز أو محرم وإنما قلت كلا القولين له اعتباره ولا ينكر مجتهد
على مجتهد هذا ما أردت تقريره .

----------


## وليد بن محمد الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عجيب فعل بعض الإخوة كل ما ذكرت هذه المسألة يذكرون القرضاوي في طيتها.
السؤال هو ما دخل القرضاوي في هذه المناقشة.
أرجو من الإخوة حسن الظن بي فلا أنا لا أدافع عن إنسان مكشوف أمره هذا مجرد تنبيه.
ثانيا أرجوا من الأخ أبا رقية الإجابة على ما أورده الأخ المسلم حول صحة الحديث من عدمه.

----------


## أبو رقية الذهبي

> أرجوا من الأخ أبا رقية الإجابة على ما أورده الأخ المسلم حول صحة الحديث من عدمه.


الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد:
فأعتذر إليكم أخي الكريم على تأخري في تلبية طلبك، ولكني شُغِلْتُ جدًا بأشياء مهمة قد حالت بيني وبين ذلك.
وأطمئنك أني كنت متابعًا للموضوع، وكنت أطالع ما كان يكتبه! الأخ (أبو سلمان المسلم)؛ ولكني كنت أرى كلامه في غاية الوهاء!؛ فكنت لا أهتم بذلك، وأقول في نفسي: سيكفيني الرد عليه أحد غيري؛ فبطلان كلامه (ظاهر) للجميع، ويعلم بطلانه صغار! الطلبة.
ولكن لما رأيته تمادى في الأمر، وأن أحدًا لم يرد عليه (كما ينبغي)؛ قررت -بإذن الله- أن أكتب ردًا موجزًا على ما كتبه حول حديث أبي سعيد؛ وقد شرعت في ذلك بالفعل؛ ولكني شُغِلْتُ عنه لأشياء عرضت لي؛ فتوقفت عن التحرير.
فالله أسأل أن يعينني، وأن يبارك في وقتي لأتمم ما بدأته، ثم أطرحه عليكم في أقرب وقت إن شاء الله.

أخوكم ومحبكم
أبو رقية الذهبي
عفا الله عنه

----------


## محمّد حدّاد الجزائري

السّلام عليكم و رحمة اللّه و بركاته
المسألة علمية بحتة؛ و لست هنا بصدد إضافة أشياء حول موضوع قد أفاض فيه الإخوة و أجادوا.
لكن شدّتني بعض الكلمات الّتي خرجت عن موضوع النّقاش و ما ينبغي يتّسم به مِن الرّوح السّمحة و الموضوعية في التّناول؛ فلا يُعجبني مثلا: قول بعض الإخوة: "وهذه الطريقة القرضاوية ليست على جادة أهل العلم..."، و قول الآخر في ردّه عليه: "أرجو من الإخوة حسن الظن بي فلا أنا لا أدافع عن إنسان مكشوف أمره..." (يقصد القرضاوي)؛ فدعونا مِن الإثم و قول السّوء أيّها الإخوة الأكارم عصمكم اللّه و إيانا من الآثام، إذا كان ثمّة خطأ علمي صدر مِن شيخ أو عالم فليُناقش في الحدود الّتي خرج منها -الحدود العلمية-.
أمّا أن تتناول أشخاص العلماء أنفسهم بالكلام فهذا ممّا أعيذ به نفسي و إخواني منه، و إلاّ حُرمنا بركة العلم و مكارم الأخلاق الّتي ينبغي أن يتّصف بها طلبة العلم قبل غيرهم.
و تذكّروا أنّ لحوم العلماء مسمومة و أنّ عادة اللّه في هتك أستار منتقصيها معلومة.
هذا ما أحببت ذكره في خضمّ هذا النّقاش، أمّا الموضوع (الإسبال) فكما قلت: لقد أغناني عن الإضافة ثراء النّقاش.
حفظكم اللّه و وبصّرنا جميعا بالهدى و هدانا إلى الحقّ و علّمنا ما ينفعنا و نفعنا بما علّمنا.
ربّنا اغفر لاخواننا اللّذين سبقونا بالإيمان و لا تجعل في قلوبنا غلاّ للّذين آمنوا.

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

محمّد حدّاد الجزائري     

جزاك الله خير يا أخي الكريم .. وياليت الأخوة يقرأون كلامك ويفهمونه  .. 

فــ  ( العلم رحمة بين أهله )كما قال الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله  .

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> لعلك ذهلت أخي الكريم :
> أن المدارك العقلية كما قسمها علماء أصول الفقه تنقسم إلى خمسة أقسام وهي :
> 1/ العلم :وهو إدراك الشيء على ماهو عليه إدراكا جازما قطعيا
> 2/ الظن : إدراك الشيء مع احتمال ضد مرجوح (وهو مرادي من الظن )
> 3/ الشك : إدراك الشي مع احتمال ضد مساوي 
> 4/ الوهم إدراك الشيء مع احتمال ضد راجح
> 5/ الجهل وهو عدم إدراك الشيء بالكلية .
> ولك أن ترجع إلى الأصول في علم الأصول لابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ وأن اردت التوسع أكثر فارجع إلى كتاب ( القطع والظن عند الأصولين للدكتور سعد الشثري ـ عضو هيئة كبار العلماء ـ )
> وأنا لم أقل بأن الإسبال لغير خيلاء جائز أو محرم وإنما قلت كلا القولين له اعتباره ولا ينكر مجتهد
> على مجتهد هذا ما أردت تقريره .


جزاك الله خير يا أخي الكريم  على هذه الفائدة .

----------


## مغترب

كلام الشيخ الماجد جميل جدا
الشكر للجميع على ما طرحوه

تحياتي

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

السؤال: ما حكم إسبال الإزار؟
الجواب: الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين وآله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد:
فالمراد بالإسبال هو إطالة الثوب إلى ما تحت الكعبين، وهو غير جائز شرعًا على الرجال مطلقًا ويشتدُّ الإثم إذا قصد الخيلاء، فالإسبال يستلزم جرّ الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصده اللابس(۱) لقوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ"(٢)، وعليه فإنَّ ماهو دون نصف الساق فلا حرج على فاعله إلى الكعبين، أمّا دون الكعبين يحرم لما فيه من التوعد بالنار، ويؤيد عدم جواز الإسبال مطلقًا حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه أنّه قال: "بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذْ لحَِقَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ زرَارَةَ الأَنْصَارِي فِي حلَة إِزَارٍ وَرِدَاءٍ قَدْ أَسْبَلَ، فَجَعَلَ النَبِي صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْخُذُ بِنَاحِيِةِ ثَوْبِهِ وَيَتَوَاضَعُ للهِ وَيَقُولُ: عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَأَمَتِكَ، حَتَى سَمِعَهَا عَمْرُو فَقَالَ: يَارَسُولَ اللهِ إِنِّي حَمْشُ السَّاقَيْنِ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَمْرُو إِنَّ الله قَدْ أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيءٍ خَلَقَهُ إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ"(٣)، ولا يقال أنه يحمل المطلق على المقيد لأنّه لا يتصور تواردهما في جانب النفي والنهي وإنما شرط حمل المطلق على المقيد دخوله في باب الأوامر والإثبات دون المنافي والمناهي، لأنّه يلزم الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي وهو غير سائغ(٤).
أما قصة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه في قوله:" إنَّ أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلاَّ أن أتعاهد ذلك، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ"(٥) فليس فيه دليل على أنه يطيل ثوبه، بل غاية ما في الأمر أنه كان يسترخي بغير تقصد منه قال ابن حجر:" فكأن شده كان ينحل إذا تحرك بمشي، أو بغيره بغير اختياره، فإذا كان محافظا عليه لا يسترخي، لأنه كلما كان يسترخي شده(٦).
فالحاصل أنَّ الثوب الزائد على قدر لابسه ممنوع شرعًا قَصَد به الخيلاء، أو لم يقصد، لأنَّ النهي قد تناوله لفظًا، فضلاً عن أنَّ الزائد من ثوب المسبل مسرف فيه، ومتشبه بالنساء.
والعلم عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليما.
الجزائر في: 28 من ذي الحجة 1426ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ: 28 ينـــــاير 2006م
۱- سبل السلام للصنعاني: 4/308.
٢- أخرجه البخاري في اللباس (5787)، والنسائي في الزينة (5348)، وأحمد (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.
٣- أخرجه الطبراني في مسند الشاميين (1205)، وفي المعجم الكبير (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، انظر السلسلة الصحيحة: 6/406.
٤- إرشاد الفحول للشوكاني: 166.
٥- أخرجه البخاري في اللباس (5748)، وأحمد (6347)، والبيهقي (3442)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما.
٦- فتح الباري لابن حجر: 10/255.
http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Bn3.php
 في تجلية تَنْزِيل قـاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد
إن كانا نهيين على مسألة إسبال الإزار
السـؤال:
أرجو من شيخنا أن يوافيَنَا بتحريرِ مسألةِ حمل المطلق على المقيّد إن كانا نَهيين، فإنه التبس علينا ما ذكرتموه في مسألة حكم إسبال الإزار، من حيث إنّه لا ينطبق على القاعدة السالفة، وبعد مراجعة أكثرَ من أربعةِ مصادرَ في الأصول ما وجدتُ لكلامكم -حفظكم الله- وجهًا، فأرجو منكم توضيحَ المسألة؟
الجـواب:
الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمّا بعد:
فقد جاءت روايةُ النهيِ عن الإسبال إلى ما دون الكعبين المتضمّنة للتوعّد بالنار مطلقةً عن تقييدٍ في قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ»(١- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار: (5787)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار: (5348)، وأحمد: (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه)، ويؤيّد صيغةَ النهيِ حديثُ حذيفةَ رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا: «وَلاَ حَقَّ لِلَكَعْبَيْنِ فِي الإِزَارِ»(٢- أخرجه الترمذي في «اللباس»، باب في مبلغ الإزار: (1783)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب موضع الإزار: (5329)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3572)، وأحمد: (22847)، وأبو داود الطيالسي في «مسنده»: (425)، قال الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (2366): معلّقًا على قول الترمذي عن الحديث «حسن صحيح»: «وهو كما قال»)، ومن جهة أخرى جاء النهيُ مقيّدًا بالخُيَلاَءِ والبَطَرِ فيما صحَّ عن النبيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أنه قال: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاَءَ»(٣- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»: (5446)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء: (5453)، وأبو داود في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار: (4085)، والترمذي في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في كراهية جر الإزار: (1730)، وأحمد: (6115)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما)، وفي حديث: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا»(٤- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء: (5451)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء وبيان حد ما يجوز: (5463)، ومالك في «الموطإ»: (1629)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه. وأخرجه أبو داود في «اللباس»، باب في قدر موضع الإزار: (4093)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3573)، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه).
وقد اشترط الآمديُّ وابنُ الحاجبِ أن يكون حَمْلُ المطلقِ على المقيَّد في باب الأوامر والإثبات، أمّا جانب النفي والنهي فلا يصحُّ؛ لأنه يلزم منه الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي، وقالا: لا خلافَ في العمل بمدلولهما، والجمع بينهما لعدم التعذّر، فلو قال: لا تَعْتـِقْ مُكاتبًا، ثمّ قال: لا تعتقْ مكاتبًا كافرًا، لم يجزه أن يعتقَ مكاتبًا لا كافرًا ولا مسلمًا. واختار الشوكاني هذا المذهبَ وقال: والحقّ عدم الحمل في النفي والنهي.
قـلت: وقد يكون من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامّ وبه قال الزركشي، فلو قال: «لا تُسبِلْ إزارك» وقال: «لا تسبل إزارك خيلاء» فصار الإسبال خيلاء من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامِّ الذي يؤكّد العامَّ في خصوصه ولا ينافيه أو يعارضه في عمومه، ولا موجب لتخصيص العموم بالمفهوم، ويؤيّد هذا المعنى أنّ النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أوضح موضعَ الإزار في حديث عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري، فقال: «يَا عَمْرُو هَذَا مَوْضِعُ الإِزَارِ»(٥- أخرجه أحمد: (17328)، من حديث عمرو الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه. قال الهيثمي في «مجمع الزوائد»: (5/216): «رجله ثقات»، وقال نفس العبارة الحافظ في «الفتح»: (11/429)، وحسنه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (6/405))، فإنّه ظاهرٌ في عدم جوازِ تجاوُزِهِ، وهو عامٌّ للخيلاء ولغيره، وهو معنى حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه: «إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ»(٦- أخرجه الطبراني في «مسند الشاميين»: (1205)، وفي «المعجم الكبير»: (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، وانظر السلسلة الصحيحة: (6/406))، فهو عامٌّ شاملٌ للخيلاء وغيرِه، وإنما يشتدُّ الإثم إن قصد الخيلاء.
والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.
الجزائر في: 12 جمادى 1428ﻫ
الموافق ﻟ: 28 مايو 2007م
١- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار: (5787)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار: (5348)، وأحمد: (9558)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه.
٢- أخرجه الترمذي في «اللباس»، باب في مبلغ الإزار: (1783)، والنسائي في «الزينة»، باب موضع الإزار: (5329)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3572)، وأحمد: (22847)، وأبو داود الطيالسي في «مسنده»: (425)، قال الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة» (2366): معلّقًا على قول الترمذي عن الحديث «حسن صحيح»: «وهو كما قال».
٣- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»: (5446)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء: (5453)، وأبو داود في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار: (4085)، والترمذي في «اللباس»، باب ما جاء في كراهية جر الإزار: (1730)، وأحمد: (6115)، من حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما.
٤- أخرجه البخاري في «اللباس»، باب من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء: (5451)، ومسلم في «اللباس والزينة»، باب تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء وبيان حد ما يجوز: (5463)، ومالك في «الموطإ»: (1629)، من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه. وأخرجه أبو داود في «اللباس»، باب في قدر موضع الإزار: (4093)، وابن ماجه في «اللباس»، باب موضع الإزار أين هو: (3573)، من حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه.
٥- أخرجه أحمد: (17328)، من حديث عمرو الأنصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه. قال الهيثمي في «مجمع الزوائد»: (5/216): «رجله ثقات»،  وقال نفس العبارة الحافظ في «الفتح»: (11/429)، وحسنه الألباني في «السلسلة الصحيحة»: (6/405).
٦- أخرجه الطبراني في «مسند الشاميين»: (1205)، وفي «المعجم الكبير»: (7835)، من حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه. قال الهيثمي: "رواه الطبراني بأسانيد، ورجال أحدها ثقات"، وانظر السلسلة الصحيحة: (6/406).
http://www.ferkous.com/rep/Bn10.php

----------


## عبدالرزاق الحيدر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو من الاخوة الذين يرون جواز الاسبال من غير خيلاء ان يرجعو الى هذه الكتب :
1-لباس الرجل احكامه وضوابطه-للدكتور ناصر الغامدي, رسالة علمية فريدة.
2-احكام اللباس-للشيخ سعد الخثلان- رسالة علمية.
3-استيفاء الاستدلال في تحريم الاسبال-للامير الصنعاني-تحقيق الكمالي, دار البشائر.
4-المطلق والمقيد واثرهما في اختلاف الفقهاء-للشيخ الدكتور حمد بن حمدي الصاعدي-رسالة علمية فريدة.

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

أحببت أن أنقل لكم كلام العلامة مشهور حسن سلمان حفظه الله تعالى الذي ذكره أثناء تعليقه على كتاب الكبائر للإمام الذهبي رحمه الله (صفحة 396): عند تعليقهً على حديث عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((من جر ثوبه خيلاء لا ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)) فقال أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه-: يا رسول الله! إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده, فقال: ((إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء)) رواه البخاري

قال حفظه الله: ومن الأمور المهمة التي يجب ذكرها بهذه المناسبة ويكثر احتجاج العامة بها قولهم: إننا لسنا ممن يجر ثوبه خيلاء فنحن كأبي بكر في هذه الحادثة!
وهذا الكلام ليس بصواب من وجوه متعددة هي:

أولاً: ما ذكره ابن حجر في الفتح (10/255): أن سبب الإسترخاء الوارد في الحديث: نحافة جسم أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه-

ثانياً: أن أبا بكر كان محافظاً عليه لا يسترخي لأنه كلما كاد يسترخي شده.

ثالثاً: أننا لسنا معنا شهادة من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كشهادته لأبي بكر.

رابعاً: قال الحافظ ابن حجر: ((وفي الأحاديث: أن إسبال الإزار للخيلاء كبيرة, وأما الإسبال لغير الخيلاء فظاهر الحديث تحريمه -أيضاً-)).

خامساً: وكذا قال ابن عبدالبر, والإمام النووي, كما نقل الحافظ ذلك عنهم, غير أن الإمام النووي قال بالكراهة لغير الخيلاء.

سادساً: قال ابن العربي: لا يجوز للرجل أن يجاوز بثوبه كعبه, ويقول: لا أجُرُّه خيلاء, لأن النهي قد تناوله لفظاً ولا يجوز لمن تناوله اللفظ حكماً أن يقول: لا أمتثله لأن تلك العلة ليست فيَّ فإنها دعوى غير مسلَّمة بل إطالة ذيله دالة على تكبره... اهـ من الفتح.

سابعاً: وأفاد شيخنا الألباني -رحمه الله- في بعض (مجالسه) أنه لا يجوز للمسلم أن يتعمد إطالة ثوب بدعوى أنه لا يفعل ذلك خيلاء وذلك لسببين اثنين:
السبب الأول: وهو الذي يتعلق بقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر: ((إنك لا تفعل ذلك خيلاء)) أن أبا بكر -رضي الله عنه- لم يتخذ ثوباً طويلاً وقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إنك لا تفعل ذلك خيلاء)) وإنما كان قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم جواباً لقوله بأنه يسقط الثوب عنه فيصبح كما لو أطال ذيله, فأجاب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن هذا أمر لا تؤاخذ عليه لأنك لا تفعله قصداً ولا تفعله خيلاء.
فلذلك لا يجوز أن نلحق بأبي بكر ناساً يتعمدون إطالة الذيول, ثم يقولون: نحن لا نفعل ذلك خيلاء. فحادثة أبي بكر لا تشهد لهؤلاء مطلقاً.
السبب الآخر: هو أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع نظاماً للمسلم في ثوبه ومقدار ما يجوز أن يطيل منه, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إزرة المؤمن إلا عضلة ساقيه, ثم إلى الكعبين فما كان أسفل من ذلك ففي النار.
فهنا, لا يوجد العلة التي جاء ذكرها في الحديث الصحيح: ((من جرَّ إزاره خيلاء لا ينظر الله -عز وجل- إليه يوم القيامة))
فهذا وزره أشد من وزر من يطيل إزاره تحت ساقيه بمعنى: أن إطالة الإزار تحت الساقين عمداً بغض النظر, هل فعل ذلك خيلاء أولا؟ فهو مؤاخذ عليه صاحبه وهو في النار, لكن إن اقترن مع هذه المخالفة لهذا النظام النبوي إلى نصف الساقين, فإن طال فإلى ما فوق الكعبين, فإن طال ففي النار, فإن اقترن مع هذه المخالفة لهذا النظام أن يفعل ذلك خيلاء فهو الذي يستحق وعيد فقده لرحمة ربه, وتوجه ربنا -عز وجل- بالنظرة الرحمة إليه يوم القيامة, لذلك لا ينبغي أن نأخذ من أبي بكر جواز الإطالة بدون قصد الخيلاء, لأن هذا يخالف نظام الحديث السابق, وهذا واضح انشاء الله... اهـ.

ثامناً: من المعلوم أن فضل الصديق أبي بكر -رضي الله عنه- لا يخفى على أحد, ويكفيه فخراً أن إيمانه أثقل في الميزان من إيمان الأمة, ومع ذلك خاف من عقاب الله عندما كان إزاره يسترخي في بعض الأحيان فيلامس الأرض دون قصد منه, وكان يتعاهده, فهل هذا يتساوى ويتفق مع من يذهب إلى الخياط ويأخذ مقاسه ويوصيه بأن يكون الثوب طويلاً يلامس الأرض, فهذا متعمد وعاصٍ على بصيرة وبينة, بل -للأسف- عندما نقول للشباب ارفع ثوبك, فيقول كلمة خطيرة, وهي بزعمه أن الصحابة كانوا فقراء, وكان لا يوجد عندهم من القماش أو الملابس تكفيهم لإطالة ثيابهم, وهذا جهل فاضح بحياة الصحابة, بل قد يصل يصل الأمر إلى الاستهزاء والتنقص منهم, وهذا أمر يقدح في إيمان وعقيدة المسلم.

تاسعاً: الذي يطيل ثوبه أسفل الكعبين متشبه بالنساء لأن إطالة الثوب من فعل النساء, وهذا أمر واجب في حقهن, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة)) فقالت أم سلمة: فكيف يصنع النساء بذيولهن؟ قال: ((يرخين شبراً)), قالت: إذن تنكشف أقدامهن! قال: ((فيرخينه ذراعاً لا يزدن عليه)).
وفي رواية: رخّص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأُمهات المؤمنين شبراً ثم استزدنه فزادهن شبراً, فكنّ يرسلن إليها فنذرع لهن ذراعاً.
قال الحافظ في (الفتح): ((... فهمت أم سلمة الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقاً, سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا, فسألت عن حكم النساء في ذلك, لاحتياجهن إلى الإسبال من أجل ستر العورة, لأن جميع قدمها عورة, فبين لها أن حكمهن في ذلك خارج عن حكم الرجال في هذا المعنى فقط.. ثم قال الحافظ: والحاصل أن للرجال حالين:...)) الخ ما نقلناه عنه قريباً.

----------


## وهران

السلام عليكم
أظن أن مسألة الاسبال مسألة مقطوع فيها الحكم من قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
وكلام الشيخ فركوس حفظه الله تعالى حجة ولا يقبل النقاش
ولا يكابر إلا من في قلبه هوى
وقول الشيخ فيما نقل عنه الأخ الجزائري في غاية الدقة وهو:




> ولا يقال أنه يحمل المطلق على المقيد لأنّه لا يتصور تواردهما في جانب النفي والنهي وإنما شرط حمل المطلق على المقيد دخوله في باب الأوامر والإثبات دون المنافي والمناهي، لأنّه يلزم الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي وهو غير سائغ


وأتعجب ممن يرى أن قول أو فعل الصحابي ليس بحجة ثم يناقض قوله ويحتج بأفعال الصحابة ولا يراعي نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.

والسلام عليكم

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> السلام عليكم
> أظن أن مسألة الاسبال مسألة مقطوع فيها الحكم من قبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم
> وكلام الشيخ فركوس حفظه الله تعالى حجة ولا يقبل النقاش
> ولا يكابر إلا من في قلبه هوى
> وقول الشيخ فيما نقل عنه الأخ الجزائري في غاية الدقة وهو:
> وأتعجب ممن يرى أن قول أو فعل الصحابي ليس بحجة ثم يناقض قوله ويحتج بأفعال الصحابة ولا يراعي نهي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> والسلام عليكم


وعليكم السلام
أخي وهران أرجو أن تقرأ ادلة المخالفين وبعض المواضيع عن المسألة في الملتقى وتقرأ كلام العلماء عن أنواع الخلاف والفرق بين المسائل الاجتهادية والخلافية وليكن كلام الشاطبي في الموافقات منها

طلبت منك ذلك لأني سأعلق على مشاركتك بكلام لا يفهم مراد صاحبه _لا أقول يوافقه_ إلا من اطلع على ما ذكرتُ من مراجع
**********

أقول كلام أخي وهران دليل على أن الفرق بين الخلاف السائغ دون غيره غير متحرر نظريا وتطبيقيا عند كثير من الطلبة اليوم
وإن قرؤوا أن ما خالف نصا أو إجماعا فخلاف غير معتبر وإلا فنعم
فإنهم لم يفهموا مراد العلماء من مخالفة النص ؟ وماذا يريدون بالنص؟ وهل هو ما كان قطعي الدلالة أو ظنيه؟ ومن الذي يقرر أن دلالته قطعية أم لا؟ وهل إذا عارضه نص صحيح مثله يبقى الأول نص  لا يسوغ خلافه أم لا؟ وما حقيقة هذا المعارض؟ وماذا لو كان المعارض صحابي أو إجماع سكوتي؟ أو جمهور العلماء؟ أو قاعدة كلية؟ ثم ما هو الفرق بين الخلاف غير المعتبر وزلة العالم الموضوعة على خلاف الشريعة؟...الخ 

وكلام أخونا وما ماثله يدل أيضا على أن الحكم على الخلاف في مسألة معينة بأنه سائغ أو غير سائغ لا يصح تفويضه لكثير من الطلبة
وذلك أن إصدار هذا الحكم مبني على معرفة أصول الأدلة التي انطلق منها المخالف لا يكفي النظر في أدلته 
وهذا ما لا يستطيعه كثير من الطلبة 
فترى كثيرا منهم يخفى عليه وجه مصير المخالف إلى ترك العمل بظاهر الحديث وهذا كثير
لذلك أشار الشاطبي في الموافقات إلى أن هذا من خصائص أهل الاجتهاد والعلماء ثم ذكر ضابطا تقريبيا لمن دونهم لمعرفة الفرق بين الخلافين فقال إذا لم يكن القول معدودا عند العلماء غلطا على الشريعة أو من الزلات فهو خلاف معتبر وإلا فلا

فأنصح نفسي أولا وإخواني أن لا يقولوا قولا إلا من حيث علموا والله الموفق

----------


## ابن خالد

هذا رأي الشيخ خالد...
ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار 
البخاري-الجامع الصحيح-5787

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> هذا رأي الشيخ خالد...
> ـــــــــــــــ  ـ
> ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار 
> البخاري-الجامع الصحيح-5787



هذا رأي جمهور العلماء والمحققين من أهل العلم ابن مسعود وأيوب السختياني وأبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد والبخاري والنووي وابن تيمية وو...

وكل هؤلاء خالفوا الحديث المذكور من غير عذر سائغ فخلافهم شذوذ 
ضعيف
لا بل ساقط غير معتبر !!!!!!

هكذا فليكن العلم والتحقيق والتدقيق ....

أما الحديث فنعم لم يعارضه حديث صحيح مثله هو الوحيد في المسألة لا يوجد سواه البتة؟ نعم هذا هو التحقيق العلمي

وحديث غسل يوم الجمعة واجب الخلاف فيه معتبر !!!
أي تناقض هذا؟؟!!

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> وكلام الشيخ فركوس حفظه الله تعالى حجة ولا يقبل النقاش


مال الدليل من القرآن أو من صحيح السنه النبويه ان كلام الشيخ فركوس لا يقبل النقاش ؟ 

هل كلام فركوس قرآن  ( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه  ) نسأل الله العافيه والسلامه  ؟
 فإن قال قائل هذا الكلام فهذا من الكذب على الله والقول على الله بغير علم وهو  الأمور الخطيرة العظيمة عند الله  .. واعلم ان ليس لأحد من البشر العصمه إلا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .

----------


## عبد فقير

شيخنا أمجد مثل هذا الكلام لهم بسبب الضعف العلمى فأصبح كل أحد يتكلم فى المسائل الشرعية بما شاء وبسبب آخر هو أنهم حين يطلبون العلم يطلبونه على غير طريقة العلماء السابقين بل يعتمدون فى الغالب على مذكرات مختصرة من بعض المعاصرين ولو نظروا إلى فقه البخارى بتأمل لوجدوا شفافية استنباطه من حديث جر النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم إزارفى الخسوف فمثل هذا الدليل يقيد عند البخارى الأدلة الأخرى بالخيلاء ولكنها فى الأغلب عدم فهم حجة المخالف بدقة

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
و الله انه لمن العجب العجاب ما يقرأه العوام في هذا الموضوع. و أنتم من أنتم طلبة العلم. لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله.
كيف تجرؤون على الكلام و ما بقي هناك كلام أصلا بعد أن ثبت حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم.
و الله انني لحزين جدا لما .... و الله المستعان.
جزاك الله خيرا و نفع بك و بعلمك و بعقلك يا أيها الشيخ الكريم أبا رقية الذهبي. (حقا ذهبي). راجعو مشاركته #60. فبها تم فصل الخطاب و لا أقول لمن كان له علم بل لمن كان له أدنى عقل. لا أدري كيف يستطيع المرء أن يلقي كلام رسوله  الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم وراء ظهره و بجادل و يقول الجمهور ما الجمهور......... الله المستعان.
على أي فأنا لست الا عامّي من الذين يريدون رضى الله عز وجل. و لا حاجة لكم لأن تردّو عليّ. من أراد أن يردّ عليّ فليردّ على رسول الله (أي الحديث) و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله. ذلك لأنني اقتبست ذلك الحديث من موقع الدرر السنية  (http://dorar.net/)الذي وضعه الشيخ المكرم حتى لا يقول أحد بأن الحديث ضعيف. هاكموه.
151235 - إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: أبو داود - المصدر: سنن أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4093
خلاصة الدرجة: سكت عنه [وقد قال في رسالته لأهل مكة كل ما سكت عنه فهو صالح]

129278 - إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: النووي - المصدر: المجموع شرح المهذب - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4/457
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح

57803 - إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج أو ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، ومن جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: النووي - المصدر: رياض الصالحين - الصفحة أو الرقم: 314
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح

4480 - إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ولا حرج ولا جناح فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: ابن مفلح - المصدر: الآداب الشرعية - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/521
خلاصة الدرجة: إسناده صحيح

45054 - إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ، ولا حرج ، - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح أبي داود - الصفحة أو الرقم: 4093
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

83703 - إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، و لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
الراوي: أبو سعيد الخدري المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: صحيح الجامع - الصفحة أو الرقم: 921
خلاصة الدرجة: صحيح

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

> لا أدري كيف يستطيع المرء أن يلقي كلام رسوله الكريم صلى الله عليه و سلم وراء ظهره و بجادل و يقول الجمهور ما الجمهور......... الله المستعان.


بارك الله فيك
لم يرد أحد حديث رسول الله ولو رده لسقطت عدالته 
ولكنه رد فهمك لحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال إني فهمت من حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم غير فهمك

أخي الحبيب قليلا من العلم وسعة الأفق 
اسمع ما يقول لك السواد الأعظم من علماء الأمة ومحققيها
الذين هم أتقى وأورع من أن يردوا قول النبي الكريم الذي أفنوا حياتهم في الذب عن سنته
يقولون لك :
نحن لا نرد الحديث الذي ذكرت ومعاذ الله من أن نلقي بأحاديث رسول الله وراء ظهورنا
ولكنا فهمنا من الحديث غير الفهم الذي فهمته

فنحن وأنت متفقون على وجوب الأخذ بالحديث وشل الله عقولنا وقطع ألسنتنا إن لم نتفق على وجوب طاعته بأبينا هو وأمنا 
ولكن اختلفنا في فهم الحديث لا أكثر

لما رأينا أكثر الأحاديث مقيدة بالخيلاء حملنا ما أطلق منها على ما قيد
ولما تدبرنا في حديث جر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رداءه 
وتدبرنا فعل أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له إنك لا تفعله خيلاء
ووجدنا بعض الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين تؤيد هذا الفهم
ثم رأينا السواد الأعظم من العلماء قبلنا فهموا هذا الفهم
أخذنا بهذا الفهم ورجحناه ولم نأخذ بفهمك أنت وقلة من العلماء قبلك
فهل علينا من حرج أن تركنا فهمك وأخذنا بفهم السواد الأعظم من علماء الأمة اتباعا لا تقليدا
أم أن فهمك سنة قاطعة لا تجوز مخالفتها

لماذا _وأنت أعلم منا وأوسع دائرة في العلوم وأعلم بالأصول من الشافعي وبالفقه من أبي حنيفة وبعمل السلف من مالك وبالآثار من أحمد وأتقى وأورع من النووي وأشمل معرفة وأحد ذهنا من ابن تيمية_ تجعل مخالفة فهمك للحديث مخالفة للحديث نفسه

أم لم تفرق بعد بين فهمك للحديث والحديث نفسه
أم لم تفرق بعد بين السنة _التي هي حكم ثبت عن الشارع بمجموع النقل أو بأفراده لكن لم يختلف فيه_ وبين الحديث الفرد
ألم تفرق بعد بين الظاهر والنص والمشكل والخفي أم لم تسمع بهذا من قبل

هل ابن مسعود رد حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما أخبره حذيفة أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لا إعتكاف إلا في المساجد الثلاثة؟
أم بدا له فهم آخر غير فهم حذيفة للحديث لأدلة منفصلة

هل جعل ابن مسعود وابن عباس وغيرهم من الصحابة والتابعين حديث رسولهم وراء ظهرهم لما قالوا غسل الجمعة غير واجب أو غير محتوم أو سنة وحكاه أبو عمر إجماعا وأن من قال من السلف بوجوبه فإنما أراد وجوب سنة أي تأكيدها وأقره الزين ابن رجب على هذا
أم فهموا من الحديث فهما آخر لأدلة متصلة ومنفصلة

لم يردوا الحديث ولكن جمعوا بينه وبين باقي الأحاديث التي ظاهرها يعارض الأول فظفروا بالفهم الصحيح ومراد الشارع
فمن أسعد نحن أم أنتم في اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم؟؟!!

المشكلة في فهم الحديث لا في العمل بالحديث

----------


## أمين بن محمد

بارك الله فيكم و أحسن الله اليكم.
أنوهكم شيخنا الكريم أنني كما قلت آنفا لست بطالب علم و العلوم الشرعية ليست من اختصاصي و انما عامي يتردد على هذا المنتدى المبارك لكي يبحث عن رضى الله و معرفة دينه و عبادة الله عن علم.



> ولما تدبرنا في حديث جر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رداءه


هذا الحديث لا أعرفه. و على فرض صحته فهو ليس بحجة لأنه يمكن أن يكون قبل التكلم عن مسألة الإسبال. اللهم ان أثبتتم أنه جاء بعد الحديث إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، و لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه
 فحينئذ سأستفهمكم عن شيء آخر.



> وتدبرنا فعل أبي بكر رضي الله عنه وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له إنك لا تفعله خيلاء


نسيتم الا أن أتعاهده بارك الله فيكم!!!!



> ووجدنا بعض الآثار عن الصحابة والتابعين تؤيد هذا الفهم


هاته تسلّم على ما قبلها. 



> فهل علينا من حرج أن تركنا فهمك وأخذنا بفهم السواد الأعظم من علماء الأمة اتباعا لا تقليدا
> أم أن فهمك سنة قاطعة لا تجوز مخالفتها


عليكم الحرج اذ تبين لكم (الحديث). و لا أريد أن أقول لكم أنكم أوهمتم القارئ أو أوهمتني على أن السواد الأعظم عرف (الحديث) لكنه فهمه على النحو الذي أنتم أوردتموه.
و هنا يأتي السؤال. اين ورد الحديث عند السواد الأعظم و فهموه على غير نحو ما فهمت به أنا الحديث بلسان عربي مبين؟؟؟؟
ملاحظات:
- السؤال باعثه هو أنني لا أعرف هل السواد الأعظم أدرج الحديث ضمن حججه. بحيث على حسب ما اطلعت عليه في المسألة هو أنهم ما دندنو حول الحديث انما كانو يدندنون حول تلك الأحاديث العامة و الخاصة أو ما تسموه مطلقة و مقيدة. و أرجو أن اصحح
-  الحديث أعني به هذا الحديث تفاديا للتكرار
إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، و لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
و جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا لمتابعتكم. دمتم بودّ.

----------


## عبد فقير

ظاهرية شديدة وكلام بدون تحقيق فالله المستعان على زمان قل فيه العلم التأصيلى وحل مكانه الوجبات السريعة فى طلب العلم بارك الله فى الأخ أمجد الفلسطينى

----------


## وليد بن محمد الجزائري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إلى الأخ عامي هداه الله.
أنت تدعي أنك عامي و تقول حسب ما اطلعت عليه يا أخي ما اطلاعك أمام اطلاع أهل العلم بشيء.
عجيب هذا الشخص كيف يدعي أنه عامي ثم يأتي يناقش في الأدلة.
نرجو من حضرتك تعريفا و لو خفيفا للمطلق و المقيد و الخاص و العام مع ضرب مثال فقط فإن أتيت به نناقشك و إلا أنصحك أخي بطلب العلم و ترك الجدل فيما لا يعنيك في شيء و كما قيل من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه و قيل أيضا من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب.
و الله يا أخي عبد فقير حتى الظاهرية تتبرأ من شخص كهذا.

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> إلى الأخ عامي هداه الله.


جزاكم الله عني خيرا أخي الحبيب لدعائكم لي. فانه و الله لخير دعاء أتمناه من اخوتي الكرام.



> أنت تدعي أنك عامي و تقول حسب ما اطلعت عليه يا أخي ما اطلاعك أمام اطلاع أهل العلم بشيء.


نعم على حسب اطلاعي لموضوعين مختلفين يتكلمان عن نفس المحور بهذا المنتدى المبارك.



> عجيب هذا الشخص كيف يدعي أنه عامي ثم يأتي يناقش في الأدلة.


لا أدري كيف جعلتم مشاركاتي السابقة شيخي الحبيب عبارة عن مناقشة للأدلّة و ما هي الاّ استفسارات و وضع للنقاط على الحروف مما فهمته و اقتنعت به لا سيما تلك المشاركة #60 . فتأمّلو.



> نرجو من حضرتك تعريفا و لو خفيفا للمطلق و المقيد و الخاص و العام مع ضرب مثال فقط


أستسمحكم عذرا شيخي الكريم. قال تعالى :ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا.



> و إلا أنصحك أخي بطلب العلم


جزاكم الله عني خيرا لنصيحتكم الغالية على قلبي. و أبشركم شيخي الفاضل أنني بدأت في ذلك (أقصد العلم العيني: التوحيد و فقه الصلاة و فقه الصوم).



> و ترك الجدل فيما لا يعنيك في شيء و كما قيل من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه و قيل أيضا من تكلم في غير فنه أتى بالعجائب.


و ترك الجدل. ما كنت أعلم أن استفساراتي تعدّ من الجدل. و لذلك أطلب منكم شيخي الكريم أن تحيلوني عن معنى الجدل حتّى أجتنبه و جزاكم الله عني خيرا. على أيّ أظنكم شيخي الكريم نسيتم قوله عز وجل: فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون. 



> و الله يا أخي عبد فقير حتى الظاهرية تتبرأ من شخص كهذا.


و الله العظيم لانكم قد أصبتم القول. فحقا شيخي الحبيب أنا لا أعرف ما هي الظاهرية و ما هي أصولها. و قد كنت سألت عنها في احدى المشاركات لما تم ذكرها فبعث الي أحدهم جزاه الله عني كل الخير رابطا عن الظاهرية في الخاص لكن الى الآن لم يسنح لي الوقت لأستعلم عنها. فجزاكم الله عني خيرا شيخي الحبيب لتذكيري.
دمتم بودّ

----------


## هشيم بن بشير

> أعني به هذا الحديث تفاديا للتكرار
> إزرة المؤمن إلى نصف الساق ، و لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار ، من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه.
> و جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا لمتابعتكم. دمتم بودّ.


أخي الفاضل .. هل تعرف الفرق بين الإزار والثوب ؟ 
الإزار هو مثل الذي يلبسه المحرم  وهو في حالاته الطبيعيه يكون الى نصف الساق .. اما الثوب او القميص فالحكم فيه مختلف . 
ويجب عليك اخي الكريم ان لا تتعصب لما ألفته من الاقوال والآراء الفقهيه  ونحن متفقون على الأخذ بالأحاديث الصحيحه ولكن يجب ان يكون ذلك بفهم المحققين من اهل العلم ..  واعلم ان المخالفين لك في فهمك للأحاديث هم علماء اجلاء وعلى رأسهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله 
لعلك تراجع كتب اهل العلم في هذا الموضوع واخص بالذكر  شرح العمده لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه . 
وفقني الله واياك للصواب .

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> اما الثوب او القميص فالحكم فيه مختلف


كلاّ شيخي الحبيب. ان لهم نفس الحكم و ذلك لقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ( الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة ، من جر منها شيئاً خيلاء لا ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة ) رواه أبو داود رقم 4085 والنسائي رقم 5334 بإسناد صحيح.



> ويجب عليك اخي الكريم ان لا تتعصب لما ألفته من الاقوال والآراء الفقهيه ونحن متفقون على الأخذ بالأحاديث الصحيحه.


و الله يا شخي الكريم انني لا أتعصب لرأي أو لأي شيء آخر. و انما أتعصب لقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم. فالقاعدة التي تعلمناها منكم هي: اذا صح الحديث فهو مذهبي. 



> ولكن يجب ان يكون ذلك بفهم المحققين من اهل العلم .. واعلم ان المخالفين لك في فهمك للأحاديث هم علماء اجلاء وعلى رأسهم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه رحمه الله


ابن تيمية و لا مؤاخذة على الرّأس و العين. لكن الله عز و جلّ يقول: فإن تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله و اليوم الآخر، ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا.



> لعلك تراجع كتب اهل العلم في هذا الموضوع واخص بالذكر شرح العمده لشيخ الإسلام ابن تيميه


انشاء الله تعالى.



> وفقني الله واياك للصواب .


اللهمّ آمين. و سائر المسلمين.
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## عبد فقير

الحديث المذكور ضعفه ابن أبى شيبة والله أعلم

----------


## أمين بن محمد

> الحديث المذكور ضعفه ابن أبى شيبة والله أعلم


الحديث صحيح بارك الله فيك. صحّحه غير واحد من أهل العلم. نذكر منهم أبو داود, المنذري, النووي, ابن العراقي, ابن حجر العسقلاني و الألباني. و ان أردت المصادر أحيلك عليها. تقبل مروري.

----------


## عبد فقير

لا لم يصححه أبو داود واعلم أنه إذا اختلف أهل العلم من المتقدمين والمتأخرين فالعبرة بما عليه المتقدمون

----------


## أمين بن محمد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.



> لا لم يصححه أبو داود


عجيب أمرك يا أخي. كيف لا لم يصححه؟؟!!! و هو القائل في رسالته لأهل مكّة ما سكتت عنه فهو صالح. و نحن هنا لسنا في مقام غربلة قولته هاته. و لا نريد أن نحيد أكثر عن الموضوع. أما يكفيك أن أكثر من تكلم عن تلك المقولة من العلماء المتأخرين هو شيخنا الألباني رحمه الله و تجده هو نفسه يتابع الحديث و يصحّحه في كتابه صحيح ابي داوود. أمّا و هذا الذي أستبعده. هو أنك اذا كنت لا تقبل تصحيح الشيخ الألباني و ألائك العلماء الذين ذكرتهم فحينئذ انتهت المسألة و قضي الأمر الذي كنا فيه نستفتي. و اللبيب من الإشارة يفهم.



> واعلم أنه إذا اختلف أهل العلم من المتقدمين والمتأخرين فالعبرة بما عليه المتقدمون


عن أيّ اختلاف تتكلم؟؟!!
وفّقني الله و اياك الى الحقّ. 
دمتم بودّ.

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

كم أتمنى من الاخوة أن يلتزموا أدب الخلاف وأن يراعي بعضهم بعضاً في الرد فالكلمة الطيبة صدقة وتذكروا أنه ((ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد)) 
-------------------------
فِعلاً ((((___ الإنسان عدو ما جهل ___)))

----------


## أبومجاهدالعبيدي

*أورد الذهبي في سير أعلام النبلاء في ترجمة عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما هذا الخبر: 
(عن قزعة، قال: رأيت على ابن عمر ثيابا خشنة أو جشبة، فقلت له: إني قد أتيتك بثوب لين مما يصنع بخراسان، وتقر عيناي أن أراه عليك.  قال: أرنيه، فلمسه، وقال: أحرير هذا ؟ قلت: لا، إنه من قطن.
قال: إني أخاف أن ألبسه، أخاف أكون مختالا فخورا، والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور .)
ثم قال الذهبي رحمه الله معلقاً: ( قلت: كل لباس أوجد في المرء خيلاء وفخرا فتركه متعين، ولو كان من غير ذهب ولا حرير.
فإنا نرى الشاب يلبس الفرجية [الفرجية: ثوب واسع طويل الاكمام، بتخذ من قطن أو حرير أو صوف.] الصوف بفرو من أثمان أربع مئة درهم ونحوها، والكبر والخيلاء على مشيته ظاهر، فإن نصحته ولمته برفق كابر، وقال: ما في خيلاء ولا فخر.
وهذا السيد ابن عمر يخاف ذلك على نفسه.
وكذلك ترى الفقيه المترف إذا ليم في تفصيل فرجية تحت كعبيه، وقيل له: قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أسفل من الكعبين من الازار ففي النار "، يقول: إنما قال هذا فيمن جر إزاره خيلاء، وأنا لا أفعل خيلاء.
فتراه يكابر، ويبرئ نفسه الحمقاء، ويعمد إلى نص مستقل عام، فيخصه بحديث آخر مستقل بمعنى الخيلاء، ويترخص بقول الصديق: إنه يا رسول الله يسترخي إزاري، فقال: " لست يا أبا بكر ممن يفعله خيلاء " 
فقلنا: أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لم يكن يشد إزاره مسدولا على كعبيه أولا، بل كان يشده فوق الكعب، ثم فيما بعد يسترخي.
وقد قال عليه السلام: " إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاب ساقيه، لا جناح عليه فيما بين ذلك وبين الكعبين ". ومثل هذا في النهي لمن فصل سراويل مغطيا لكعابه.
ومنه طول الأكمام زائدا، وتطويل العذبة.
وكل هذا من خيلاء كامن في النفوس.
وقد يعذر الواحد منهم بالجهل، والعالم لا عذر له في تركه الإنكار على الجهلة.) انتهى.*

----------


## وهران

كلام حميل أخي أبو مجاهد جزاك الله خيرا
ونقل من عالم كبير وناقد وحافظ مثل الذهبي الذي رد على من حاول التخفي بالتحاكم لأصول الفقه وقواعد الرأي ومن ثمة رد الحديث وزعمهم أن الحديث لا نرده وإنما نفهمه بما لم تفهمونه وأن فهمه يتحقق بعد جمع النصوص... مع أن النصوص لا يوجد فيها موهم التعارض وإنما مسألتان منفصلتان وهي نهي الاسبال إلى ما تحت الكعبين ومسألة جر الثوب خيلاء. وسأذكر حديثا في آخر مشاركتي يرفع اللبس عمن ادعى أنه فهم الحديث أكثر مما فهمه من هو دونه... 

وقد رد على مثل هذه الدعاوي الإمام ابن عثيمين والألباني وأجادا رحمهما الله ووافقا جمع من أهل العلم المتقدمين من بينهم ابن حجر والذهبي وغيرهما رحمهم الله أجمعين

وأقول للأخ أمجد ومن عاتبني: لست ممن يتعصب للعلماء ولا ممن يدعي أن العصمة لهم وإنما قلت أن كلام الشيخ فركوس في مسألة أصولية -معينة- حجة وقد نقلت كلمته لا أن أقدمه على الكتاب والسنة فتنبهوا, وأنا ممن ينتقد الشيخ في بعض ما ذهب.

أما دراستي لأقوال المخالفين فقد درستها مرات وكرات ولا جديد يذكر إلا محاولة اتباع الهوى للأسف الشديد

وقد قلت كلمة ألتمس منها جوابا ممن يرد اجتهاد الصحابة ولا يراه حجة بينما يناقض نفسه ويحتج بها في مسائل كمسألة الاسبال وأخذ اللحية إلى ما دون القبضة
فهل من جواب؟؟

وما قولكم بارك الله فيكم في هذا الحديث: *""وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ولا يحبها الله""* 
وهو طرف من حديث رواه البخاري في الأدب المفرد عن سليم بن جابر وصححه الألباني.

----------


## خالد الروقي

ما هي العلة في النهي عن الإسبال ؟
أرجو أن تجيبوا عليه ثم تخرجوا بالنقاش إلى طريقة الجمع بين الأدلة النبوية .

أذكر في درس للشيخ الدكتور صالح المغامسي حفظه الله سئل عن هذا الأمر .. فأجاب بهدوء ..
وساق الأدلة حتى وصل إلى أن حكم الإسبال في بادئ الزمن كان مربوطا بمن فعله كبرا وخيلاء ، ولما جاء الزمن القريب انتقل
حكمه إلى التحريم بلا شرط . ( ولم يذكر رأيه حيال ذلك حفظه الله )

هذا الكلام من درس له حضرته وكنت بجانبه لما تكلم بهذا الكلام .

أبو بكر رضي الله عن كان مسبلا إزاره . وكذلك ابن مسعود . إذا وضعناهم على شرط القائلين بمطلق التحريم .
كيف سيكون رد هؤلاء القائلين بمطلق التحريم . لا أدري .

بعض طلبة العلم أراهم يقولون ( أبو بكر رضي الله عنه ) زكاه الله ونحن لا نملك الزكاة من الله لذلك الإسبال حرام بلا قيد .

في الحقيقة جميع علماء الإسلام يلتمسون الأدلة وكلهم مريد الخير لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ما من شك في ذلك أولهم وآخرهم ويجب أن نحترمهم جميعا في ذلك ولا يجب تسفيه آرائهم .

والله الهادي إلى سواء السبيل

----------


## التقرتي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله استأذنكم في اضافة رد بسيط و انبه الاخوة ان اغلب الكلام منقول من رسالة الشيخ عبد الوهاب مهية 

ورد في الاسبال عدة احاديث هي
قال رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه يوم القيامة متفق عليه وهو من حديث عبد الله بن عمر ( ر ) أخرجه البخاري ومسلم وأبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجه وكذا مالك وأحمد من طرق كثيرة عن ابن عمر به وقال الترمذي حديث حسن صحيح وزاد البخاري والنسائي وأحمد في رواية لهم ( قال أبو بكر يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي ( ص ) لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء وزاد أحمد في رواية من طريق نافع قال وأخبرني سليمان بن يسار أن أم سلمة ذكرت النساء فقال ترخي شبرا قالت إذن تنكشف قال فذراعا لايزدن عليه.

قال الرسول صلي الله عليه و سلم : 
" من جر ثوبه خيلاء، لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة "البخاري 
وقال صلي الله عليه وسلم : 
"لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " البخاري
ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار "رواه البخاري و غيره . راجع الصحيحة : 2037
إزرة المؤمن إلي عضلة ساقيه . ثم إلي الكعبين .فما كان أسفل من ذلك ففي النار " انظر صحيح الجامع
إزرة المؤمن إلي نصف الساق . ولا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين . ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار . من جر إزاره بطرا لم ينظر الله إليه " انظر صحيح الجامع
"إن الله لا ينظر إلي مسبل الإزار "انظر الصحيحة: 1656


حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) .

حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 6592
قال جابر بن سليم قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة ) صححه الترمذي رقم 2722

حديث ايضا ما رواه أبي بكرة رضي الله عنه عند البخاري 5785 قال : 
خسفت الشمس و نحن عند النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم . فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتي أتي المسجد . و ثاب الناس ( أي رجعوا إلي المسجد بعد أن كانوا خرجوا منه ء الفتح ) فصلي ركعتين . فجلي عنها . ثم أقبل علينا و قال : 
" إن الشمس و القمر آيتين من آيات الله . فإذا رأيتم منها شيئا فصلوا و ادعوا الله حتي يكشفها "

(من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام) رواه أبو داود ، وهو صحيح


المناقشة :

كل الخلاف يدور حول حمل المطلق على المقيد فلننظر ادن حديث ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار 

و حديث من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار

قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ

الحكم واحد في كلتا الحالتين ادن يدل ان الخيلاء قيد معتبر و ان الاسبال محمول على الخيلاء

ننظر للحديثين الان "لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " البخاري

حديث أبي ذر رضي الله عنه :" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ، قال : فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرار. قال أبو ذر: خابوا وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله ؟ قال:"المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب". رواه مسلم برقم (106) .

من قال ان الله لا ينظر اليه عقوبة نقول له كذلك لا يكلمه الله عقوبة لان النظر و الكلام صفتان ادن حسب من قال انه لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد لان الحكم يختلف فالاسبال هنا ليس هو الاسبال للخيلاء و هذا باطل قطعا و منه نفهم ان كلا الاسبالين خيلاء و انه سواء ما تحت قدميه في النار او ان الله لا ينظر اليه و لا يكلمه فهو امر واحد و من قال نفرق لان الحكم ليس واحد الزمناه كذلك باعتبار عدم تكليم الله له حكما جديدا و لا شك ان هذا القول فاسد

حديث من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام

هل سنعتبر ايضا ان قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام حكم اخر !!!!

من هنا يتبين فساد قول من لم يحمل المطلق على المقيد 

انبه الاخوة على خطأ كبير و هو ان قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد لها شروط ان توفرت حملناه و ان لم تتوفر ??? هذا لا يعني اننا لا نحمله فلم يقل واحد من اهل العلم انه ان لم يتحد الحكم لا نحمل المطلق على المقيد في كل الحالات قطعا انما قالوا لا نطبق قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد لكنه قد يقيد الحكم لقرائن او لاسباب اخرى و قولهم اننا نحمله ان اتحد الحكم لا يستفاد منه الضد, قد يحمل ليس حسب القاعدة انما لقرائن كما سنبينه بعد قليل.


و نزيد حديث إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة.

هذا دليل ان المخيلة هي المقصودة من التحريم , هذا يدل ان الصفة خرجت مخرج الغالب ادن لم يقصد التفريق بين الاسبال و الاسبال للخيلاء اد ان المظنة واحدة في ذلك العصر.

و نزيد دليل اخر قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لابي بكر الصديق لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء.

القاعدة ان العبرة بعموم اللفظ و ليس بخصوص السبب ادن كون الصديق يتعاهده او لا فلا يغير ذلك في اللفظ انه لا يفعله خيلاء و لو لم يكن للخيلاء دور في التحريم لما استقام لفظ الحديث اد انه لو كان يوجد فرق بين الاسبال و الاسبال للخيلاء لكان جواب رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام بمعنى ان ابا بكر لا يفعله عمدا لكن الحاق ذالك بالخيلاء رغم ان سقوط ثوبه واضح انه لغير خيلاء لزم ان مناط الحكم هو الخيلاء.

من قال من العلماء بان الاسبال المحرم هو الاسبال للخيلاء ?


جاء في (كشاف القناع للبهوتي 1/277 ) :
قال أحمد في رواية حنبل :" جر الإزار وإسبال الرداء في الصلاة إذا لم يرد الخيلاء فلا بأس"

و في (المجموع) شرح (المهذب) للنووي رحمه الله:
" يحرم اطالة الثوب والإزار والسراويل على الكعبين للخيلاء ، ويكره لغير الخيلاء ، نص عليه الشافعي في (البويطي ) وصرح به الأصحاب."

جاء في ( الآداب الشرعية ) لابن مفلح الحنبلي ، في فصل ( في مقدار طول الثوب للرجل والمرأة وجر الذيول ) ؛ قال صاحب 'المحيط ‘ من الحنفية :" وروي أن أبا حنيفة رحمه الله ارتدى برداء ثمين قيمته أربعمائة دينار ، وكان يجره على الأرض فقيل له : أولسنا نهينا عن هذا ؟ فقال : إنما ذلك لذوي الخيلاء ولسنا منهم " .
واختار الشيخ تقي الدين رحمه الله عدم تحريمه ولم يتعرض لكراهة ولا عدمها . وقال أبو بكر عبد العزيز : يستحب أن يكون طول قميص الرجل إلى الكعبين وإلى شراك النعل وهو الذي في المستوعب , قال أبو بكر : وطول الإزار إلى مد الساقين , قال وقيل إلى الكعبين.اهـ
و قال ابن عبد البر رحمه الله في ( التمهيد3/244 ) :
الـخيلاء: التكبر ، وهي الـخيلاء ، والـمخيلة. يقال منه: رجل خال ومختال شديد الـخيلاء ، وكل ذلك من البطر والكبر والله لا يحب الـمتكبرين ، ولا يحب كل مختال فخور. 
وهذا الـحديث يدل علـى أن من جرّ إزاره من غير خيلاء ولا بطر ، أنه لا يلـحقه الوعيد الـمذكور. غير أن جرّ الإزار والقميص وسائر الثـياب مذموم علـى كل حال . وأما الـمستكبر الذي يجر ثوبه فهو الذي ورد فـيه ذلك الوعيد الشديد.

وجاء في ( شرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمه الله 2/116) :
"وأما قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" المسبل إزاره " فمعناه المرخى له الجار طرفه خيلاء كما جاء مفسرا فى الحديث الآخر" لا ينظر الله الى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " ، والخيلاء الكبر وهذا التقييد بالجر خيلاء يخصص عموم المسبل ازاره ويدل على أن المراد بالوعيد من جره خيلاء . وقد رخص النبىّ صلى الله عليه وسلم فى ذلك لأبي بكر الصديق رضى الله عنه وقال :" لست منهم " ، إذ كان جره لغير الخيلاء "
و قال شيخ الإسلام في مجموع الفتاوى (22\138):
والفعل الواحد فى الظاهر يثاب الإنسان على فعله مع النية الصالحة ويعاقب على فعله مع النية الفاسدة . وضرب عدة أمثلة ثم قال: وكذلك اللباس فمن ترك جميل الثياب بخلا بالمال لم يكن له أجر ، ومن تركه متعبدا بتحريم المباحات كان آثما ، ومن لبس جميل الثياب إظهارا لنعمة الله وإستعانة على طاعة الله كان مأجورا ، ومن لبسه فخرا وخيلاء كان آثما ، فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور . ولهذا حرم إطالة الثوب بهذه النية كما فى الصحيحين عن النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" من جر إزاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله يوم القيامة إليه " فقال أبوبكر: يا رسول الله إن طرف إزارى يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه ؟ فقال :" يا أبا بكر إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء " . وفى الصحيحين عن النبى أنه قال :" بينما رجل يجر إزاره خيلاء إذ خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة ". فهذه المسائل ونحوها تتنوع بتنوع علمهم وإعتقادهم .اهـ ( أي بحسب نياتهم و مقاصدهم ).
وقال رحمه الله في ( شرح العمدة 4/363 ) :
وهذه نصوص صريحة في تحريم الإسبال على وجه المخيلة ، والمطلق منها محمول على المقيد ، وإنما أطلق ذلك ؛ لأن الغالب أن ذلك إنما يكون مخيلة . ثم قال: ولأن الأحاديث أكثرها مقيدة بالخيلاء فيحمل المطلق عليه ، وما سوى ذلك فهو باقٍ على الإباحة ، وأحاديث النهي مبنية على الغالب والمظنة.اهـ

و قال الذهبي رحمه الله في ( الكبائر ص215) : الكبيرة الخامسة والخمسون : إسبال الإزار والثوب واللباس والسراويل تعززا وعجبا وفخرا وخيلاء . قال الله تعالى ( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور ) .اهـ
و قال الشوكاني رحمه الله في (نيل الأوطار ) :
الحديث يدل على تحريم جر الثوب خيلاء . والمراد بجره هو جره على وجه الأرض وهو الموافق لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار". وظاهر التقييد بقوله : خيلاء , يدل بمفهومه أن جر الثوب لغير الخيلاء لا يكون داخلا في هذا الوعيد .اهـ

و الشوكاني كما تعلمون ضليع في اصول الفقه و لا تخفى عليه قاعدة المطلق و المقيد.

و قال الصنعاني رحمه الله في ( سبل السلام4/158) :
والمراد : جر الثوب على الأرض ، وهو الذي يدل له حديث البخاري " ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار في النار" . وتقييد الحديث بالخيلاء دال بمفهومه أنه لا يكون من جره غير خيلاء داخلا في الوعيد . وقد صرح به ما أخرج البخاري وأبو داود والنسائي أنه قال أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث: إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده، فقال له صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم:"إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء" ، وهو دليل على اعتبار المفاهيم من هذا النوع.اهـ

و جاء في ( طرح التثريب ) للحافظ أبي زرعة العراقي رحمه الله :
التقييد بالخيلاء يخرج ما إذا جره بغير هذا القصد , ويقتضي أنه لا تحريم فيه وقد تقدم من صحيح البخاري وغيره قول أبي بكر رضي الله عنه :" إن أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخى إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء " وبوب البخاري في صحيحه باب : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء , وأورد فيه هذا الحديث وحديث أبي بكرة :" خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ... الحديث".اهـ

و قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى7/226 ) :
قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يريد كبرا . وقال عيسى بن دينار عن ابن القاسم : الخيلاء الذي يتبختر في مشيه , ويختال فيه ويطيل ثيابه بطرا من غير حاجة إلى أن يطيلها ولو اقتصد في ثيابه ومشيه لكان أفضل له , قال الله عز وجل (والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور) . وقد روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه أرخص في الخيلاء في الحرب , وقال :" إنها لمشية يبغضها الله إلا في هذا الموضع " . ومعنى ذلك والله أعلم لما فيه من التعاظم على أهل الكفر والاستحقار لهم والتصغير لشأنهم . 
و قال : وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الذي يجر ثوبه خيلاء " يقتضي تعلق هذا الحكم بمن جره خيلاء أما من جره لطول ثوب لا يجد غيره أو عذر من الأعذار فإنه لا يتناوله الوعيد . وقد روي " أن أبا بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه لما سمع هذا الحديث قال : يا رسول الله إن أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لست ممن يصنعه خيلاء " . وروى الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري عن أبي بكرة : " خسفت الشمس ونحن عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام يجر ثوبه مستعجلا حتى أتى المسجد ".اهـ

وجاء في (فيض القدير للمناوي رحمه الله 5/420 ):
أي محل الإزار " ففي النار " حيث أسبله تكبرا كما أفهمه خبر " لا ينظر الله إلى من يجر ثوبه خيلاء " فكنى بالثوب عن بدن لابسه ومعناه : أن الذي دون الكعبين من القدم يعذب عقوبة له فهو من تسمية الشيء باسم ما جاوره أو حل فيه .
و فيه أيضا: (المسبل إزاره) الذي يطوّل ثوبه ويرسله إذا مشى تيهاً وفخراً (خيلاء) أي يقصد الخيلاء بخلافه لا بقصدها ولذلك رخص المصطفى صلى اللّه عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء.اهـ 

و قال السيوطي رحمه الله في ( تنوير الحوالك 1/217 ) :
" ما أسفل من ذلك " ، (ما) موصولة و (أسفل) بالنصب خبر كان محذوفة والجملة صلة . ويجوزكون (ما) شرطية و (أسفل) فعل ماض . (ففي النار) أي محله من الرجل وذلك خاص بمن قصد به الخيلاء . 
و في ( الديباج 1/121) :
" المسبل إزاره المرخي له الجار طرفيه خيلاء فهو مخصص بالحديث الآخر "لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء " ، وقد رخص صلى الله عليه وسلم في ذلك لأبي بكر حيث كان جره لغير الخيلاء ."
وقال السندي في حاشيته على (سنن النسائي) في شرح حديث" ثلاثة لا يكلمهم الله... ومنهم المسبل": "المسبل" من الإسبال بمعنى الإرخاء عن الحد الذي ينبغي الوقوف عنده والمراد إذا كان عن مخيلة والله تعالى أعلم . 

و في حاشيته على ( البخاري4/ 24 ) قال معلقًا على حديث " ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار" : أي إذا كان ذلك خيلاء .

و هو اختيار البخاري رحمه الله في جامعه الصحيح حيث عقد بابًا و ترجم له : من جر إزاره من غير خيلاء . و ذكر تحته حديثين ؛
أحدهما عن ابن عمر رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنهُ أن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم قال:" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر اللَّه إليه يوم القيامة ، فقال أبو بكر: يا رسول اللَّهِ إن إزاري يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهده . فقال رَسُول اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيهِ وَسَلَّم: إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".
و الآخر عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ:" خَسَفَتْ الشَّمْسُ وَنَحْنُ عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَامَ يَجُرُّ ثَوْبَهُ مُسْتَعْجِلاً حَتَّى أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ وَثَابَ النَّاسُ فَصَلَّى رَكْعَتَيْنِ فَجُلِّيَ عَنْهَا ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْنَا وَقَالَ :" إِنَّ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ آيَتَانِ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِذَا رَأَيْتُمْ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً فَصَلُّوا وَادْعُوا اللَّهَ حَتَّى يَكْشِفَهَا ".
و أورد أبو عوانة في مسنده الصحيح حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما و خرجه من وجوه و أردفه بحديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه :" إزرة المؤمن ..." و ترجم عليها : (الأخبار الناهية عن جر الرجل إزاره بطرا وخيلاء والتشديد فيه والدليل على أن من لم يرد به خيلاء لم تكن عليه تلك الشدة ).
و ذكر ابن حبان في صحيحه : باب : ذكر الزجر عن إسبال المرء إزاره إذ الله جل وعلا لا ينظر إلى فاعله ، وذكرحديث المغيرة بن شعبة قال: " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل فقال:" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين".(رقم5442)
ثم ذكر بعده (باب ): ذكر العلة التي من أجلها زجر عن هذا الفعل ، و ذكر حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" من جر ثيابه من مخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة ". رقم (5443 )
وكان قد ذكر في موطن آخر من صحيحه (2/281) حديث أبي جري الهجيمي قال: أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول الله، إنا قوم من أهل البادية، فعلمنا شيئا ينفعنا الله به، فقال: " لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا، ولو أن تفرغ من دلوك في إناء المستسقي، ولو أن تكلم أخاك، ووجهك إليه منبسط. وإياك وإسبال الإزار، فإنه من المخيلة، ولا يحبها الله. وإن امرؤ شتمك بما يعلم فيك، فلا تشتمه بما تعلم فيه، فإن أجره لك، ووباله على من قاله".

قال أبو حاتم ( ابن حبان ): الأمر بترك استحقار المعروف أمر قصد به الإرشاد. والزجر عن إسبال الإزار زجر حتم لعلة معلومة ، وهي الخيلاء ، فمتى عدمت الخيلاء ، لم يكن بإسبال الإزار بأس . والزجر عن الشتيمة ، إذا شوتم المرء ، زجر عنه في ذلك الوقت ، وقبله ، وبعده ، وإن لم يشتم.اهـ
ومما يدل على أن قوله "ما أسفل الكعبين .." داخلة في معنى "من جرّ ثوبه ..." ؛ أن الصحابة الذين رووا اللفظ الأول كانوا يحتجّون على المسبلين باللفظ الثاني . فعن محمد بن زياد قال: سمعت أبا هريرة ورأى رجلا يجر إزاره ، فجعل يضرب الأرض برجله وهو أمير على البحرين ، وهو يقول : جاء الأمير، جاء الأمير، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" إن الله لا ينظر إلى من يجر إزاره بطرًا " رواه الشيخان و اللفظ لمسلم .

فالواضح ان احتجاج ابي هريرة باللفظ الثاني يدل على ان الخيلاء قيد و لو كان يوجد فرق بين الاسبال من غير خيلاء او لا في العقوبة لاستدل بحديث اسفل القدمين اد ان الاصل في المسلم براءة الذمة و نحسن الظن به فلا نتهمه بالخيلاء من دون دليل ادن فغضب ابي هريرة يدل على ان الغالب في ذلك الزمان ان الاسبال لا يكون الا لخيلاء لذلك كان نهي رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام و غضب ابي هريرة فان كان بلد الناس فيه لا تسبل نعم منع الاسبال لكثرة المظنة ان المسبل لا يفعلها لا للخيلاء لكن ببلد يسبلون من غير خيلاء فالظاهر انه لا مشكل في ذلك و الله اعلم

و قد أُشكل على بعض الأفاضل كون الأمرين وردا جميعًا في حديث واحد ؛ و هو حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه : " إزرة المؤمن إلى إنصاف ساقيه لا جناح عليه فيما بينه و بين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار. لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر إزاره بطرا " . و هذا لفظ الإمام مالك رحمه الله في الموطأ ، و هو أصحها . و زعم بعضهم أن الجمع بين العقوبتين في لفظ واحد دليل على اختلافهما.
و الجواب : أن قوله " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة ..." في الحديث هو تذييل لتقرير حكم و تعليله . و لذلك لم تعطف على ما قبلها ، كما في الرواية السابقة ، و إن كان قد أثبت بعضهم حرف العطف و لكن هذه أرجح . و المعنى : أن من أسبل ثوبه خيلاء وكبرًا ، حق له أن يطأ في النار إلى كعبيه ، لأن الله لا يرحمه يوم القيامة بل يمقته. و هذا ما فهمه الإمام مالك من الحديث ، حيث أورده في (باب) ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه . 
و الدليل " ما أسفل الكعبين " يراد به الإسبال ، حديث جابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه الطويل وفيه:" وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيتَ فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة " رواه أحمد (4/64) و أبو داود (4084) و ابن حبان في صحيحه (521) و غيرهم .

و نظيره حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما :" الإسبال في الإزار والقميص والعمامة ، من جر شيئا خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " . رواه ابن أبي شيبة في المصنف ، و أبو داود (4094) والنسائي (8/208) وابن ماجة (3576) وغيرهم من طريق عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد .
فقد أجمل الإسبال المنهي عنه ثم بيّن المقصود بالنهي . فهل يصلح أن يقال : أنّ فيه حكمين ؛ الإسبال مطلقًا ، و الجر خيلاء ؟؟؟ لا يمكن ذلك و لا يستقيم ، لأنك أنّى توجهت وجدت الإسبال مرادفًا للجرّ و مقيّدًا بالمخيلة .


و من العلماء من قال : أن الوصف بالخيلاء خرج مخرج الغالب ، والقيد إذا خرج مخرج الغالب فلا مفهوم له عند عامة الأصوليين - كما قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد - كما في قوله:(و ربائبكـم اللاتي في حجـوركم) ، فبنت المرأة محرمة على زوجها ، ربيبة كانت عنده أم لا ، ونحو قوله: ( ولا تأكلوا الربا أضعافاً مضاعفة ) ، فالربا قليلُه وكثيرُه حرام .
و الجواب : أن إلحاق هذه المسألة بما ذكر لا يستقيم لوجود الفارق ؛ ذلك لأن دليل القيد بالخيلاء ليس بالمفهوم و إنما هو بالمنطوق و هو قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه : " إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".


و يقطع كلَّ تأويل حديثُ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2085) و أبو عوانة (8585) و غيرهما . 
و هو نص صريح في أن الإسبال لا يحرم إلا إذا قُصد به الإختيال ، و فيه أيضًا رد على من يزعم أن الإختيال يحصل بمجرد الإسبال و لو لم يخطر ببال المسبل .
و من الأدلة التي تعلق بها القائلون بحرمة الإسبال مطلقًا ، حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما من رواية نافع قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :" من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة فقالت أم سلمة : فكيف يصنعن النساء بذيولهن ؟ قال : يرخين شبرًا . فقالت : إذا تنكشف أقدامهن ؟ قال : فيرخينه ذراعا لا يزدن عليه ." رواه النسائي (5336) و الترمذي (1731) و قال : حسن صحيح .

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله في ( الفتح 10/259) : ويستفاد من هذا الفهم التعقب على من قال أن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء ... ووجه التعقب أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى ، بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا ، فسألت عن حكم النساء في ذلك لاحتياجهن إلى الإسبال ، من أجل ستر العورة ، لأن جميع قدمها عورة . فبين لها أن حكمهن في ذلك خارج عن حكم الرجال في هذا المعنى فقط . وقد نقل عياض الإجماع على أن المنع في حق الرجال دون النساء ومراده منع الإسبال لتقريره صلى الله عليه وسلم أم سلمة على فهمها زاهـ 
و قد اغتر بهذا الكلام صاحب ( القول المبين في أخطاء المصلين ) فقال (ص31) : و يستفاد من كلمة "رخص" و من سؤال أم سلمة السابق " فكيف يصنع النساء بذيولهن " بعد سماعها وعيد جر الثوب ، التعقب على من قال :-إن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء . و وجه التعقب : أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى ، بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا ، سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا...اهـ
قال عبد الوهاب مهية و هذا لعمري أمر عجيب ، و أعجب منه صدوره عن الحافظ رحمه الله ، فهل يعقل أن يعترض بمثل هذا و صدرُ الحديث نصّ في تقييد الإسبال بالخيلاء ؟ كيف استُسيغ مثل هذا التعقب ، و مناسبة سؤال أم سلمة إنما هو قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم : " من جر ثوبه خيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة " ، يقول "خيلاء" ، و الحديث واحد فكيف يعارض أوله بآخره ؟؟؟ و من أين لهذا المتعقب أنّ أم سلمة رضي الله عنها فهمت الإطلاق في الزجر عن الإسبال ؟ و سياق الحديث يأبى ذلك . و كل ما فيه : أنها سألت عمن وقعت من النساء بين الأمرين ؛ أعني بين الإسبال المحرم بقيده و بين وجوب ستر القدمين ، فأذن لهن بالإسبال على أيّة حال لتأكد التستر في حقهن . و يبيّن ذلك رواية " رخّص" ، أي حتى مع وجود هاجس الخيلاء .
فائدة : قال الباجي رحمه الله في ( المنتقى 7/226) :- و هذا يقتضي أن نساء العرب لم يكن من زيهن خفّ و لا جورب . كنّ يلبسن النعال أو يمشين بغير شيء ، و يقتصرن من ستر أرجلهن على إرخاء الذيل .اهـ

و قال عبد الوهاب مهية و من الأدلة التي تعلق بها القائلون بالتحريم على الإطلاق ، بعض الأحاديث التي يأمر فيها النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بعض أصحابه بالتشمير ، قال بعضهم : ويكفيك أن تأتي بأي حديث مما صح فيه احتساب النبي ء صلى الله عليه وسلم ء على صحابي قد أطال ثوبه فأمره ء صلى الله عليه وسلم ء بتشميره ليسقط هذا التفريق الذي يذهب إليه جماهير العلماء من فقهاء وشراح للأحاديث ، وذلك لأن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم ء لم يستفصل منه ، وتركُ الاستفصال في مقام الاحتمال ينزل منزلة العموم في المقال كما تعلمون ، وبه يتبين أن النبي – صلى الله عليه وسلم ء لم يكن يفرق بين من يفعله خيلاء أو بغيره في وجوب تشمير الثوب فوق الكعبين .اهـ
و الجواب : أن تلك الأحاديث هي من قبيل وقائع الأعيان و الأحوال التي لا تفيد العموم ، وترك الإستفصال فيها لظهور الحال . فأنت إذا رأيت شخصًا يمشي المطيطاء و يلتفت إلى عطفيه شامخًا بأنفه ، فلا تحتاج إلى أن تسأله إن كان يتخايل أم لا ؟؟؟
و من أقوى الدلائل على أن تلك الوقائع لا تفيد العموم ؛ حديث ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عند الإمام أحمد (6340) بسند رجاله رجال الصحيح ، يحدث أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رآه وعليه إزار يتقعقع ، يعني جديدًا ، فقال : من هذا ؟ فقلت : أنا عبد الله . فقال : إن كنت عبد الله فارفع إزارك . قال : فرفعته ، قال : زد ؟ قال : فرفعته حتى بلغ نصف الساق . قال : ثم التفت إلى أبي بكر فقال : من جرّ ثوبه من الخيلاء لم ينظر الله إليه يوم القيامة . فقال أبو بكر : إنه يسترخي إزاري أحيانًا فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : لست منهم ." 
فهذا الحديث نص صريح في إناطة الحكم بعلة المخيلة ، فإن قيل : لِم أمر ابن عمر بالتشمير و لم يستفصل ؟ فالجواب : أن حال ابن عمر كانت تغني عن الإستفصال ؛ شاب حدث ، عليه لباس جديد ، يتقعقع أي يحدث صوتًا عند تحريكه ، قد أسبله ، فما ظنك به و هو في مجتمع قد تواطأ على اعتبار مثل تلك المظاهر ؟..و لذلك بالغ النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في أمره بالتشمير ، و كان يكفيه أن يأمره برفعه إلى الكعبين . و الظاهر أن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قد كان في نفسه بعض تلك المعاني ، لأنه لم يعتذر بشيء بعد سماعه رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يقول : " من جر ثوبه من الخيلاء " كما اعتذر الصديق رضي الله عنه .

و على هذا الوجه يُنزَل حديث عمر رضي الله عنه مع الشاب الذي قال له : " ( يا غلام ارفع إزارك فإنه أتقى لربك و أنقى لثوبك "
و منه كذلك ، ما وقع لسالم بن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما ؛ قال جرير بن يزيد : كنت جالسًا إلى سالم بن عبد الله على باب داره ، فمر به شاب من قريش يسحب إزاره ، فصاح به سالم وقال : ارفع إزارك ؟ وجعل الشاب يعتذر من استرخاء إزاره ، ثم أقبل عليّ سالم فقال : حدثنا أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :" بينما رجل يمشي في حلة له معجب به نفسه فخسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة" . رواه أحمد (9053) و أبو عوانة (8559) و النسائي (9679) . 
و كذلك كان فهم السلف ؛ إنما ينكرون على من ظنوا به العجب و المخيلة بسبب مظهره ، ولم يكن إنكارهم على إطلاقه كما يفهم البعض . اهــ

قد ثبت عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه فعل ذلك للسبب ذاته . 
فقد أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في مصنفه (24816) بسند جيد عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه " أنه كان يسبل إزاره فقيل له في ذلك فقال: إني رجل حمش الساقين " . لكن قال الحافظ في الفتح (10/264) : (هو محمول على أنه أسبله زيادة على المستحب ، وهو أن يكون إلى نصف الساق ، ولا يظن به أنه جاوز به الكعبين ! والتعليل يرشد إليه ، ومع ذلك فلعله لم تبلغه قصة عمرو بن زرارة .) اهـ

قلت حمله على المستحب دعوى تحتاج دليلا اولا و ثانيا لو كان كذلك لما انكره عليه الناس و ثالثا الاسبال هنا لفظ عام لا يجوز اخراجه عن ظاهره الا بقرينة فمن اين للحافظ انه محمول على الزيادة فوق المستحب فهل الزيادة فوق المستحب تسمى اسبالا !!!!

قال عبد الوهاب مهية الإسبال عند الإطلاق يراد به الإرخاء إلى ما دون الكعبين ، و الأصل إبقاء الخبر على ظاهره ، هذا من جهة . و من جهة أخرى ، فإنه حتى لو لم تبلغه قصة عمرو بن زرارة ، فهل يعقل أن يأمر النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم واحدًا من عامة الناس و لا يأمر صاحب وسادته و نعله ، و من هو معه صباح مساء ، يلازمه و يخدمه حتى أن الغريب ليحسب أنه من أهل البيت ؟ اهــ.

روى أبو داود (4096) و ابن أبي شيبة (24831) و البيهقي في الشعب (6147) عن عكرمة قال : رأيت ابن عباس إذا اتزر أرخى مقدم إزاره حتى يقع حاشيته على ظهر قدميه ، ويرفع الإزار مما وراءه ، فقلت :لم تأتزر هكذا ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يتزر هذه الإزرة " وصححه الألباني رحمه الله في الصحيحة (1238) .


عن أبي إسحاق قال:رأيت ابن عباس أيام منى طويل الشعر، عليه إزار فيه بعض الإسبال، وعليه رداء أصفر. قال الهيثمي (9/285):رواه الطبراني وإسناده حسن . قلت : رواه الطبراني في الكبير (10572) و أبو بكر الشيباني في الأحاد و المثاني (390) .


و أخرج ابن أبي شيبة وعنه أبو نعيم في الحلية : (5/322) وابن سعد في الطبقات: (5/403) عن عيسى بن يونس عن الأوزاعي عن عمرو بن مهاجر قال : " كان قميص عمر بن عبد العزيز ما بين الكعب والشراك "

و أخرج ابن أبي شيبة في ( المصَنَّفِ ) (رقم 24845) قال : حدثنا ابن مهدي ، عن أبي عوانة ، عن مغيرة قال : " كان إبراهيم قميصُه على ظهر القدم " . إسناده صحيحٌ ، و ابراهيم هو ابن يزيد النخعي إمام الكوفة .

و أخرج الإمام أحمد في ( العلل) – رواية ابنه عبد الله – ( رقم 841 ) قال :حدثنا سليمان بن حرب ، قال : حدَّثنا حماد بن زيد ، قال : " أمرَنِي أيّوب ( السختياني ) أن أقطعَ له قميصاً قال : اجعلْه يضرِبُ ظَهْرَ القدم ، و اجعَلْ فَمَ كُمِّهِ شبراً ". وإِسنادٌه صحيحٌ

و قبل الختام ... 
تذكَّرْ أنَّ الأحاديث الواردة في الإسبال على ثلاثة أقسام ؛
قسم مطلق ، مثل قوله " ما أسفل الكعبين في النار " ، و قوله في حديث المغيرة رضي الله عنه : " رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبى سهل فقال : يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك فان الله لا يحب المسبلين" رواه أحمد و النسائي في الكبرى (9704) و ابن ماجة(3574) و ابن حبان فى صحيحه و هو حديث حسن و له شواهد.
الألف و اللام في ( المسبلين ) للعهد الذهني ، و يعني بهم المختالين . و يؤيده رواية ابن حبان الماضية أول البحث بلفظ :" يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك ، فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين " و قد مرّ آنفًا بيان مَنْ لا ينظر الله إليهم .

و منه حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: "بينما رجل يصلي مسبل إزاره ، قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اذهب فتوضأ " . فذهب فتوضأ ثم جاء فقال: " اذهب فتوضأ " ، فقال له رجل: يا رسول الله ، مالك أمرته أن يتوضأ ثم سكت عنه؟ قال:" إنه كان يصلي وهو مسبل إزاره ، وإن الله لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل".
رواه أحمد (4/67) و أبو داود (6380 و 4086)
أعله المنذري فقال : فيه أبو جعفر رجل من المدينة لا يعرف . و قال الحافظ في ( التقريب 1/628) :" أبو جعفر المؤذن الأنصاري المدني مقبول من الثالثة ومن زعم أنه محمد بن علي ابن الحسين فقد وهم " . 
و قوله " مقبول " يعني عند المتابعة ، و لا متابع له في قوله " وإن الله لا يقبل صلاة رجل مسبل " . بل الحديث كله على مداره . فالعجب كيف يحكم على صلاة امرئ مسلم و وضوءه بالبطلان بمثل هذه الرواية ؟؟؟ 
و قد روى ابن خزيمة في صحيحه (781) عن عبد الله بن عمرو أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :" لا ينظر الله إلى صلاة رجل يجر إزاره بطرًا " . قال ابن خزيمة : قد اختلفوا في هذا الإسناد قال بعضهم عن عبد الله بن عمر.اهـ
و يستفاد من هذا الحديث تقييد الجر بالبطر و هو الكبر و الخيلاء . ومنه حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه : " من أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حلّ و لا حرام " رواه أبو داود (637) 
و قسم مقيِّد بالجر و الخيلاء ، و قد ذكرنا طرفًا منه . و بيّنّا بالدليل اتحاد محل العقوبة و مورد الحكم و مقتضى ذلك شرعًا .


من اراد الاجابة فلينقد الادلة دليلا دليلا و ارجوا من الاخوة ان لا يجيبوا اجابات ناقصة او خارجة عن ادب النقاش و ارجوا ان لا تستدلوا بكلام مجمل لا اعتراض فيه او فتاوي فلان و علان.


فهل من القائلين بالتحريم من ينشط لذلك و الله المستعان و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

اسوق هذا الدليل الجديد الذي هداني الله اليه بعد كتابة المقال : 


قال تعالى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  . البقرة 174

قال بن جرير الطبري في تفسيره الْقَوْل فِي تَأْوِيل قَوْله تَعَالَى : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه مِنْ الْكِتَاب } يَعْنِي تَعَالَى ذِكْره بِقَوْلِهِ : { إنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّه مِنْ الْكِتَاب } أَحْبَار الْيَهُود الَّذِينَ كَتَمُوا النَّاس أَمْر مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللَّه عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنُبُوَّته.

و قال وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة } يَقُول : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ بِمَا يُحِبُّونَ وَيَشْتَهُونَ , فَأَمَّا بِمَا يَسُوءهُمْ وَيَكْرَهُونَ فَإِنَّهُ سَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى ذِكْره أَنَّهُ يَقُول لَهُمْ إذَا قَالُوا : { رَبّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ } قَالَ : { اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ } 23 107 : 108 لِآيَتَيْنِ.



و قال تعالى إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  ال عمران 77



قال بن جرير { أُولَئِكَ لَا خَلَاق لَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَة } يَقُول : فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ لَا حَظّ لَهُمْ فِي خَيْرَات الْآخِرَة , وَلَا نَصِيب لَهُمْ مِنْ نَعِيم الْجَنَّة , وَمَا أَعَدَّ اللَّه لِأَهْلِهَا فِيهَا . دُون غَيْرهمْ . وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا اِخْتِلَاف أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِيمَا مَضَى فِي مَعْنَى الْخَلَاق , وَدَلَّلْنَا عَلَى أَوْلَى أَقْوَالهمْ فِي ذَلِكَ بِالصَّوَابِ بِمَا فِيهِ الْكِفَايَة . وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه } فَإِنَّهُ يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه بِمَا يَسُرّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ , يَقُول : وَلَا يَعْطِف عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْرٍ مَقْتًا مِنْ اللَّه لَهُمْ كَقَوْلِ الْقَائِل لِآخَرَ : اُنْظُرْ إِلَيَّ نَظَرَ اللَّه إِلَيْك , بِمَعْنَى : تَعَطَّفْ عَلَيَّ تَعَطَّفَ اللَّه عَلَيْك بِخَيْرٍ وَرَحْمَة , وَكَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : لَا سَمِعَ اللَّه لَك دُعَاءَك , يُرَاد : لَا اِسْتَجَابَ اللَّه لَك , وَاَللَّه لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ خَافِيَة , وَكَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر : دَعَوْت اللَّه حَتَّى خِفْت أَنْ لَا يَكُون اللَّه يَسْمَع مَا أَقُول وَقَوْله { وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ } يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُطَهِّرهُمْ مِنْ دَنَس ذُنُوبهمْ وَكُفْرهمْ , { وَلَهُمْ عَذَاب أَلِيم } يَعْنِي : وَلَهُمْ عَذَاب مُوجِع . وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْل التَّأْوِيل فِي السَّبَب الَّذِي مِنْ أَجْله أُنْزِلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَة , وَمَنْ عُنِيَ بِهَا ؟ فَقَالَ بَعْضهمْ : نَزَلَتْ فِي أَحْبَار مِنْ أَحْبَار الْيَهُود اهــ


ادن كما ترون اخوتي ان, الايتين في اليهود و ان زيادة و لا ينظر الله اليه في الثانية ليست بعقوبة جديدة و تفسير الطبري يدل عليها و من جعلها عقوبة جديدة غير النار فقد خالف ما جاء به القرآن الكريم

----------


## العاصمي من الجزائر

> ادن كما ترون اخوتي ان, الايتين في اليهود و ان زيادة و لا ينظر الله اليه في الثانية ليست بعقوبة جديدة و تفسير الطبري يدل عليها و من جعلها عقوبة جديدة غير النار فقد خالف ما جاء به القرآن الكريم


*أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم .. هلا بينت وجه الدلالة لأخيك إذ هو لم يفهم ما فهمت  خصوصا وقد وردت الزيادة في سياق مختلف(راجع ما تقدم من مشاركات الإخوة)! ذلك أن قياس ترتيب العقوبة على مناطين مختلفين في سياق واحد على تفصيل العقوبات في سياقات مختلفة هو قياس مع الفارق فما قولك ؟*

----------


## أمجد الفلسطيني

جزاك الله خيرا
ونفع بك
وهذا مع ما تقدم في أكثر من موضع اكبر دليل أن المسألة من مسائل الاجتهاد السائغ ولا ينكر فيها على المخالف
بل الإنكار على من خالف السواد الأعظم من الأمة في هذه المسألة أولى 

وفيه أن هذا  السواد الأعظم من العلماء لم يذهبوا إلى القول بالتقييد عن هوى أو ضعف نظر أو نحوه
بل عند التحقيق والنظر يظهر قوة مأخذهم وضعف مأخذ غيرهم ممن اغتر بظاهر الأحاديث وذهيب يجمع بينها بضرب من التأويل مستكره ومستبعد
والله أعلم

----------


## محمد الذهبي

> شيخه العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يرى أن هذه المسألة من المسائل التي يُنكر فيها على المخالف ؛ لأن النصوص فيها واضحة . فليته كان خير خلَف لخير سلَف ..
> وهنا تعقيب على من هوّن هذا المحرّم :
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=13044


يا لها من سوءة!!! 
والناظر في هذا الحوار يدرك مدى الجهل الذي تتكبده هذه الأمة, ولقد أحسن من قال: 
وما ضرّ قول ابن تيمية رحمه الله ثبت أو لم يثبت
الخلاف ثابت شاء من شاء وأبى من أبى
وإن تعجب فعجب من ينكر على من يقول بقول قاله به عامة أهل العلم أو جمهورهم على الأقل, ولا ينكر قول من يقول بقول يخالف إجماعات أو إجماعا منقولا, أو قول عامة أهل العلم, بل لا تكاد تجد لقوله سلفا, ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد.

----------


## محمد الذهبي

القول هو: وقد تكلم فى كثير من العلم من لو سكت عنه كان أنفع له.

----------


## التقرتي

> *أحسن الله إليك أخي الكريم .. هلا بينت وجه الدلالة لأخيك إذ هو لم يفهم ما فهمت  خصوصا وقد وردت الزيادة في سياق مختلف(راجع ما تقدم من مشاركات الإخوة)! ذلك أن قياس ترتيب العقوبة على مناطين مختلفين في سياق واحد على تفصيل العقوبات في سياقات مختلفة هو قياس مع الفارق فما قولك ؟*


السلام عليكم اخي العاصمي 

اظن انني بينت وجه الدلالة و هذا ليس من القياس كما ذكرت انما هو في اعتبار عدم نظر الله له عقوبة جديدة غير ما اسفل الكعبين في النار و ذلك باطل من اوجه و  سالخص لك ما كتبته في كلتا المشاركتين :

اولها من وطئ على إزار خيلاء وطئه في النار .صحيح صححه الالباني في صحيح الجامع برقم 65

ادن كما ترى ذكر في هذا الحديث النار و كما قال الحافظ ابن رجب الحنبلي في ( التخويف من النار 1/118) : وفي مسند الإمام أحمد عن هبيب بن المغفل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم قال :" من وطئ إزاره خيلاء وطئه في النار" وهو يبين معنى ما في صحيح البخاري عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم أنه قال : " ما تحت الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار " ، أن المراد ما تحت الكعب من البدن والثوب معا وأنه يسحب ثوبه في النار كما يسحبه في الدنيا خيلاء .اهـ

هذا الحديث اولا لم يذكر عدم النظر و منه ان الامر تحصيل حاصل و ان عدم النظر يقصد به ان الله لا يرحمه و هذا قول بن جرير الطبري في تفسير قوله تعالى : إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ال عمران 77

قال الطبري  وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه } فَإِنَّهُ يَعْنِي : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه بِمَا يَسُرّهُمْ وَلَا يَنْظُر إِلَيْهِمْ , يَقُول : وَلَا يَعْطِف عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْرٍ مَقْتًا مِنْ اللَّه لَهُمْ كَقَوْلِ الْقَائِل لِآخَرَ : اُنْظُرْ إِلَيَّ نَظَرَ اللَّه إِلَيْك , بِمَعْنَى : تَعَطَّفْ عَلَيَّ تَعَطَّفَ اللَّه عَلَيْك بِخَيْرٍ وَرَحْمَة , وَكَمَا يُقَال لِلرَّجُلِ : لَا سَمِعَ اللَّه لَك دُعَاءَك , يُرَاد : لَا اِسْتَجَابَ اللَّه لَك , وَاَللَّه لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ خَافِيَة , وَكَمَا قَالَ الشَّاعِر : دَعَوْت اللَّه حَتَّى خِفْت أَنْ لَا يَكُون اللَّه يَسْمَع مَا أَقُول اهــ

و قال في تفسير الاية الثانية إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ . البقرة 174

قال الطبري و قال وَأَمَّا قَوْله : { وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ اللَّه يَوْم الْقِيَامَة } يَقُول : وَلَا يُكَلِّمهُمْ بِمَا يُحِبُّونَ وَيَشْتَهُونَ , فَأَمَّا بِمَا يَسُوءهُمْ وَيَكْرَهُونَ فَإِنَّهُ سَيُكَلِّمُهُمْ ; لِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَخْبَرَ تَعَالَى ذِكْره أَنَّهُ يَقُول لَهُمْ إذَا قَالُوا : { رَبّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ } قَالَ : { اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ } 23 107 : 108 لِآيَتَيْنِ. اهــ

و كما تعلم انه من يدخله النار في الحالتين لن يعطف عليه و يرحمه و كلتا الايتين هي في العهد و هذا يدل على استواء العقوبتين 

ثانيا لو سلمنا ان عدم نظر الله عقوبة مخالفة لدخول النار او ما تحت القدمين في النار فيلزمنا ايضا ان نقول ان عدم تكليم الله لهم عقوبة ثالثة و كما تعلم لو فعلنا هذا لوقعنا في تناقض لاننا بهذا سنصل لاربع حالات حسب الاحاديث هي

الاسبال  و حكمه ما تحت القدمين في النار
الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

فتمعين جيدا و النكتة هنا ان قاعدة حمل المطلق على المقيد تقول نحمل المطلق على المقيد متى اتحد الحكم لكن لا تقول لا تحمل ابدا ان لم يتحد الحكم و اقرب لك ذلك بهذا المثال 
ان كان لون الثوب ابيض فعكسه ليس معناه لونه اسود انما معناه لونه غير ابيض

اذن القاعدة تجزم انه نحمل المطلق على المقيد ان اتحد الحكم لكن لا تقول انه يجب ان لا نقيد ابدا ان لم يتحدا فتمعن ذلك و لا يوجد دليل على ذلك انما هو من باب التجوز نقول لا نحمل المطلق على المقد لكن الاصح ان نقول لا نطبق القاعدة و هذا يعني انه قد نقيد الحكم او السبب بطريقة اخرى او بقرائن
 ادن ان اعتبرت ان الحكمين مختلفان لا تطبق القاعدة لكن لا تقول انه لا نقيد اد لا دليل لك على ذلك شرعا او اصوليا فراجع المطلق و المقيد 

و في حالتنا هنا انظر كم من حالة وصلنا 
الاسبال  و حكمه ما تحت القدمين في النار
الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

و من حديث أسبل إزاره في صلاته خيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام نزيد حكما خامسا و هو 

الاسبال في الصلاة و حكمه ليس من الله في حل و لا حرام

و من الاحكام الخمسة يتبين لك فساد قول من قال لا نقيد ادن انه مجبر ايضا ان لا يقيد بين الاحكام

الخيلاء و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه 
الاسبال و حكمه لا ينظر الله اليه و لا يكلمه و لا يزكيه و له عداب اليم
الخيلاء و حكمه وطئه في النار 

ادن هنا لا نجد نفس الاحكام قطعا ان طبقنا قاعدته لان الثاني به اكثر من عقوبة اي عدم تكليم الله له فان قلنا ان الحكم اختلف مع عدم النظر له اصبحنا في تناقض صارخ و من هنا قال الشوكاني و هو عالم اصولي كبير يدرك جيدا هذه القاعدة لا بد من التقيد لان الاسبال يقصد به الخيلاء في هذه الاحاديث و ما يؤيد ذالك قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام
إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنهـا من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة .

و هنا تجد قطعا انه الحق الاسبال بالمخيلة و لم يفرقها و يعضض ذلك قول عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنه من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم .

و ان زدنا حديث ابي بكر الصديق انك لا تفعله خيلاء قطعنا قول كل محرم اطلاقا و لو تمعنت كل هذه الحاديث لوجدت قول من حرم من الشذوذ بمكان لا تنهض به حجة بل كل الاحاديث كما ترى فسرناها تفسيرا متماسكا و من دون تأول لو لاحظت لا نحتاج اي تأول بل هي واضحة وضوح الشمس و فعل الصحابة يثبتها فكلهم ينكرون الخيلاء و انظر اثارهم و اذا رأينا كذلك اثر عبد الله بن مسعود و قول جمهور علماء المسلمين و احرصهم على السنة عمر بن عبد العزيز و ابي حنيفة و البخاري و بن عبد البر لم يبقى كلام يقال 

و انظر كلام المحرمين تجده مملوء ا بالتأويلات يحاولون التفريق بين العقوبات و قد لاحظت معي اين نصل لو اتبعنا منهجهم 

يؤولون حديث عبد الله بن مسعود و هو ظاهر ظهور الشمس

يعللون حديث ابي بكر و هو ظاهر ظهور الشمس

بل كل كلامهم تأويلات فقط لا تنهض به حجة و لو كان في كلامهم شيئ من الصحة لما فات محققا اصوليا كبيرا مثل الشوكاني و غيره من فطاحلة الاصوليين 

و ان زدنا ان الصنعاني استدل بنفس استدلالهم و ان الشوكاني اطلع على رسالته و رد عليه فهمنا ان استدلالهم ضعيف و لذلك لم يفت الشوكاني و لم يتأخر عن نقضه و مخالفته

و الله الهادي الى الصواب و السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته

----------


## محمد الذهبي

> شيخه العلامة ابن عثيمين - رحمه الله - يرى أن هذه المسألة من المسائل التي يُنكر فيها على المخالف ؛ لأن النصوص فيها واضحة . فليته كان خير خلَف لخير سلَف ..
> وهنا تعقيب على من هوّن هذا المحرّم :
> http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=13044


الإخوة القائمين على هذا الموقع, إذا كنت ترون في مشاركتي إساءة فلا أظن هذه المشاركة تخلو من ذلك, فكان الواجب أولا مسحها؛ لأن فيها إساءة لهذا الشيخ الفاضل, وهذا بيّن واضح لا امتراء.

----------


## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

الحمد لله
اتفق العلماء على حرمة إسبال الثوب خيلاءً واختلفوا إذا لم يكن ذلك من باب المخيلة والتكبر على قولين:
*الأول:* الجواز مع الكراهة وهو قول أغلب أتباع المذاهب الأربعة 
*الثاني:* التحريم مطلقاً وهو رواية عن الإمام أحمد خلاف المشهور عنه، قال ابن مفلح في (الآداب الشرعية 3/492): (قال أحمد رضي الله عنه أيضاً: ما أسفل من الكعبين في النار لا يجر شيئاً من ثيابه. وظاهر هذا التحريم)أ.هـ واختاره القاضي عياض وابن العربي من المالكية، ومن الشافعية الذهبي ومال إليه ابن حجر، وهو أحد قولي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وهو قول الظاهرية وبه قال الصنعاني ومن المعاصرين ابن باز والألباني وابن عثيمين وغيرهم وهو ما تؤيده الأدلة، والواجب فيما ما يتنازع فيه الناس أن يرد إلى الكتاب والسنة، قال الله تعالى : (فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا) النساء/59 .
والأدلة على التحريم واضحة وصريحة منها: حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه مرفوعاً: (ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار) رواه البخاري، وحديث حذيفة بن اليمان رضي الله عنه  قال : (أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم بعضلة ساقي أو ساقه فقال: هذا موضع الإزار فإن أبيت فأسفل فإن أبيت فلا حق للإزار في الكعبين)رواه أحمدوالترمذي وهو حديث صحيح، وغيرها من الأحاديث
وسبب صرف هذه الأدلة الصريحة الواضحة عن التحريم عند من لا يقول به وجود أحاديث علقت التحريم بالخيلاء كحديث: (لا ينظر الله إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء) رواه البخاري ومسلم، فقالوا تلك أحاديث مطلقة وهذه مقيدة فحملوا المطلق على المقيد، وهذا غير صحيح لأن حمل المطلق على المقيد إنما يكون إذا اتحدا في السبب والحكم وأما إذا اختلفا فالأصوليون متفقون على امتناع حمل أحدهما على الآخر، وهنا عندنا سببان وعقوبتان: 
الإسبال وعقوبته النار
الجرّ - وهو قدر زائدٌ عن الإسبال- وعقوبته ألا ينظر الله إليه
أما القول بأنهما عقوبة واحدة وأن من دخل النار لم ينظر الله إليه ومن لم ينظر الله إليه فمأواه النار فغير صحيح بل هما عقوبتان ولو كان أحدهما يستلزم الآخر، ونظير هذا في القرآن الكريم كثير، كقوله تعالى {وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا عَظِيمًا} وغيرها من الآيات، وكذا السنة المطهرة.
ومما يؤيد خطأ حمل المطلق على المقيد حديث العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه قال سألت أبا سعيد الخدرى عن الإزار فقال على الخبير سقطت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إزرة المسلم إلى نصف الساق ولا حرج - أو لا جناح - فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ما كان أسفل من الكعبين فهو فى النار، من جرَّ إزاره بطراً لم ينظر الله إليه) أخرجه أحمد وأبو داود و ابن ماجه ومالك. وهو حديث صحيح، صححه النووي وابن دقيق العيد والألباني وغيرهم.
فهذا الخبير بحكم إسبال الإزار رضي الله عنه يروي حديثاً عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيه السببان والعقوبتان وقد فرق بينهما.
كما أن إسبال الثوب وجره يستلزم الخيلاء كما نص على ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله لجابر بن سليم رضي الله عنه : (إياك وإسبال الإزار فإنها من المخيلة وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة) رواه أحمد وأبو داود وهو حديث حسن.
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (10/264): ( وحاصله : أن الإسبال يستلزم جرَّ الثوب، وجرُّ الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ، ولو لم يقصد اللابس الخيلاء ، ويؤيده : ما أخرجه أحمد بن منيع من وجه آخر عن ابن عمر في أثناء حديث رفعه : ( وإياك وجر الإزار ؛ فإن جر الإزار من المَخِيلة ).
وقال تعقيباً على حديث أم سلمة رضي الله عنها لما سألت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: فكيف يصنعن النساء بذيولهن؟ حيث فهمت أن الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقاً ولو من غير خيلاء: (ويستفاد من هذا الفهم التعقيب على من قال إن الأحاديث المطلقة في الزجر عن الإسبال مقيدة بالأحاديث الأخرى المصرحة بمن فعله خيلاء ... ووجه التعقيب أنه لو كان كذلك لما كان في استفسار أم سلمة عن حكم النساء في جر ذيولهن معنى بل فهمت الزجر عن الإسبال مطلقا سواء كان عن مخيلة أم لا) (فتح الباري 10/259)
وقال ابن العربي في (عارضة الأحوذي) (7/238) : (لا يجوز لرجل أن يجاوز بثوبه كعبه ويقول: لا أتكبر فيه ؛ لأن النهي تناوله لفظاً ، وتناول علته ، ولا يجوز أن يتناول اللفظ حكماً فيقال إني لست ممن يمتثله لأن العلة ليست فيَّ ، فإنها مخالفة للشريعة ، ودعوى لا تسلم له ، بل مِن تكبره يطيل ثوبه وإزاره فكذبه معلوم في ذلك قطعًا)
وقال الذهبي في (سير أعلام النبلاء) (3/234) : رداً على من يسبل إزاره ويقول لا أفعل ذلك خيلاء: (وكذلك ترى الفقيه المترف إذا ليم في تفصيل فَرَجِيَّة (ثوب واسع فضفاض كان ملبوس العلماء والقضاة) تحت كعبيه ، وقيل له : قد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار) ، يقول : إنما قال هذا فيمن جر إزاره خيلاء ، وأنا لا أفعل خيلاء ؛ فتراه يكابر ، ويبرئ نفسه الحمقاء ، ويعمد إلى نص مستقل عام ، فيخصه بحديث آخر مستقل بمعنى الخيلاء، ويترخص بقول الصديق: إنه يا رسول الله يسترخي إزاري؛ فقال : ( لست يا أبا بكر ممن يفعله خيلاء ) !فقلنا : أبو بكر رضي الله عنه لم يكن يشد إزاره مسدولا على كعبيه أولاً ، بل كان يشده فوق الكعب ، ثم فيما بعد يسترخي . وقد قال عليه السلام : ( إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بين ذلك وبين الكعبين ) ، فمثل هذا في النهي من فصّل سراويل مغطيا لكعابه ، ومنه طول الأكمام زائدا، وكل هذا من خيلاء كامن في النفوس) انتهى
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية تعقيباً على من جعل الإسبال هو السدل: (وإن كان الإسبال والجر منهياً عنه بالاتفاق والأحاديث فيه أكثر، وهو محرم على الصحيح، لكن ليس هو السدل.) (اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم 1/130)
وقال الصنعاني في مقدمة كتابه (استيفاء الأقوال في تحريم الإسبال على الرجال): (وقد دلَّت الأحاديث على أن ما تحت الكعبين في النار ، وهو يفيد التحريم ، ودل على أن من جَرّ إزاره خيلاء لا يَنْظر الله إليه ، وهو دال على التحريم ، وعلى أن عقوبة الخيلاء عقوبة خاصة هي عدم نظر الله إليه ، وهو مما يُبْطل القول بأنه لا يحرم إلا إذا كان للخيلاء)
أما استشهاد بعضهم بفعل أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم له: (إنك لست تفعل ذلك خيلاء) فهو استشهاد في غير محله: أولاً: لأن هذا في جرِّ الثوب وحديثنا عن الإسبال والفرق بينهما لا يخفى، وثانياً: هذه تهمةٌ الصديقُ بريءٌ منها فلم لم يكن رضي الله عنه متعمداً الإسبال بدليل قوله: (إنَّ أحد شقي ثوبي يسترخي إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه) فانظر إلى قوله: أحد شقي ثوبي، فهل الإسبال المُتَعَمَّد يكون من شقٍّ واحد؟! وتأمل قوله: إلا أن أتعاهد ذلك منه – أي أرفعه-، وحديثنا عمن يُسبله ابتداءً لا عمن يرفعه كالصديق رضي الله عنه.
*والخلاصة:*
أن إسبال الثوب ومثله البنطال والسراويل إلى ما دون الكعبين محرّم بنص حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفعله خيلاء يزيده حرمة

----------


## محمد الليبي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في الجميع

----------


## الهزبر

> أحسن الله إليكم لماذا الإنتقال من المسألة الى السائل و من المعلومة الى العالم؟
> ليس الشيخ المصلح أول من قال بهذا و لا آخر من سيقول به .


كلام جميل وفقك الله

----------


## مهدي صالح

http://www.dorar.net/art/144


هذا رابط مفيد جدا في هذه المسألة ..

----------


## ابو ربا

المسألة خلافية ولها حظ من النظر ولهذا لا انكار على المتبع واما عوام الناس فمذهبهم مذهب علمائهم ولهذا ينكر عليهم بحسب الفتوى العامة عند من يرى الحرمة 
القول بالاتفاق على الحرمة على من جره خيلاء يرده قول ابن قدامة بالكراهه في المقنع وهو وجه عند الحنابلة جزم به جمع من الحنابلة .
تنبيه اذا اختلف الحكم والسبب لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد ولهذا حكم من جر ثوبه خيلاء ان لا ينظر الله اليه و... وحكم من اسبل ثوبه اسفل الكعبين فهما في النار .
فننظر السبب : الخيلاء والحكم. ان لا ينظر الله اليه...
السبب : اسبال الثوب اسفل الكعبين  الحكم: انهما في النار 
النتيجة اختلاف الحكم والسبب فعليه لا يحمل المطلق على المقيد 
قد لا يسلم البعض بهذا ولا تثريب عليه لان من اسباب الخلاف اختلاف الفهوم في الاحاديث التي دلالاتها ظنية وهذه الاحاديث منها وقد اختلف السلف من قبلنا

----------


## عبد الجليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من أراد أن يستوفي أدلة القائلين بالحرمة ، وأدلة القائلين بالجواز فليحمل هذه الرسالة وهي من جمعي " فصل المقال في حكم الإسبال "  فإن كان من أهل الاستدلال فليعمل بما ترجح لديه من الخلاف ، أما إن كان ممن لايتقن قول " الله أعلم " فليكسر القلم ، وليقلد من وثق به من العلماء بغير إنكار على المخالف وليتق الله ربه .
من هناوفي نفس الموقع كذلك مجموعة بحوثي في بعض المسائل العلمية قد تنفع الإخوة وهي :
الكبر
صفة الصورة
النفاق
مباحثة حول الرهن
دعاء غير الله

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

السلام عليكم
إخواني المشكلة عندنا أننا نطرح المسألة التي لم يترك السلف للخلف فيها كلام ثم نبحث لها عن إجابة عند طالب علم.
أين كان المعاصرون قبل اليوم عندما تكلم في المسألة السابقون

----------


## أبو صفي السكندري

انا عندي سؤال هل لو ظهر في عصر من العصور أن رفع الثوب عن الكعبين هو الخيلاء فما العمل في هذه الحالة وقد ظهر في هذه العصور ما يسمى بالبانتكور أو البرمودا وهو عند نصف الساق والغرب صدروه لنا وشبابنا قلدوهم فما الحكم وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أم تميم

*{ إن الحلال بين و إن الحرام بين وبينهما أمور مشتبهات لا يعلمهن كثير من الناس*
* فمن اتقى  الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه ومن وقع في الشبهات وقع في الحرام ..*

----------


## المبتدئ في الطلب

جزاكم الله خيرا ....
حقيقة الموضوع طويل الذيول ، وما أرى له نهاية !
و أظن أن ما ذكره الشيخ فركوس الجزائري من أقوى ما يستدل به - أصوليا - على التحريم، فهل من ملاحظات على ما ذكره ، يا أيها القائلون بالجواز ؟

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

> جزاكم الله خيرا ....
> حقيقة الموضوع طويل الذيول ، وما أرى له نهاية !
> و أظن أن ما ذكره الشيخ فركوس الجزائري من أقوى ما يستدل به - أصوليا - على التحريم، فهل من ملاحظات على ما ذكره ، يا أيها القائلون بالجواز ؟


جزاك الله خيرا أخي
لو كانت المسألة مسألة أصول فقه
فإن الإمام الشافعي أول من كتب في أصول الفقه، ووضع قواعده، وهو أعرف بها، فلماذا نقل عنه غير ذلك.

----------


## عبد الكريم بن عبد الرحمن

الذي ذهب إليه الشيخ فركوس ضعيف جدا و لم يقل به المعاصرون الذين قالوا بالتحريم من ناحية الإستدلال  فقوله يدور حول تقييد النهي بخلاف قول ابن العثيمين رحمه الله الذي يدور حول اختلاف الحكم  :

قال الشيخ فركوس حفظه الله :

الحمد لله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على من أرسله الله رحمة للعالمين وآله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين، أما بعد: فالمراد بالإسبال هو إطالة الثوب إلى ما تحت الكعبين، وهو غير جائز شرعًا على الرجال مطلقًا ويشتدُّ الإثم إذا قصد الخيلاء، فالإسبال يستلزم جرّ الثوب، وجر الثوب يستلزم الخيلاء ولو لم يقصده اللابس(2) لقوله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ"(3)، وعليه فإنَّ ماهو دون نصف الساق فلا حرج على فاعله إلى الكعبين، أمّا دون الكعبين يحرم لما فيه من التوعد بالنار، ويؤيد عدم جواز الإسبال مطلقًا حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه أنّه قال: "بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللهِ صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذْ لحَقَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ زرَارَةَ الأَنْصَارِي فِي حلَة إِزَارٍ وَرِدَاءٍ قَدْ أَسْبَلَ، فَجَعَلَ النَبِي صَلَى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَآلِهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْخُذُ بِنَاحِيِةِ ثَوْبِهِ وَيَتَوَاضَعُ للهِ وَيَقُولُ: عَبْدُكَ وَابْنُ عَبْدِكَ وَأَمَتِكَ، حَتَى سَمِعَهَا عَمْرُو فَقَالَ: يَارَسُولَ اللهِ إِنِّي حَمْشُ السَّاقَيْنِ، فَقَالَ: يَا عَمْرُو إِنَّ الله قَدْ أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيءٍ خَلَقَهُ إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ"(4)، ولا يقال أنه يحمل المطلق على المقيد لأنّه لا يتصور تواردهما في جانب النفي والنهي وإنما شرط حمل المطلق على المقيد دخوله في باب الأوامر والإثبات دون المنافي والمناهي، لأنّه يلزم الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي وهو غير سائغ(5).
أما قصة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه في قوله:" إنَّ أحد شقي إزاري يسترخي إلاَّ أن أتعاهد ذلك، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: "لَسْتَ مِمَّنْ يَصْنَعُهُ خُيَلاَءَ"(6) فليس فيه دليل على أنه يطيل ثوبه، بل غاية ما في الأمر أنه كان يسترخي بغير تقصد منه قال ابن حجر:" فكأن شده كان ينحل إذا تحرك بمشي، أو بغيره بغير اختياره، فإذا كان محافظا عليه لا يسترخي، لأنه كلما كان يسترخي شده(7).
فالحاصل أنَّ الثوب الزائد على قدر لابسه ممنوع شرعًا قَصَد به الخيلاء، أو لم يقصد، لأنَّ النهي قد تناوله لفظًا، فضلاً عن أنَّ الزائد من ثوب المسبل مسرف فيه، ومتشبه بالنساء.
والعلم عند الله تعالى، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانه إلى يوم الدين وسلم تسليما. (8)

و قال: 
 الحمدُ لله ربِّ العالمين، والصلاةُ والسلامُ على مَنْ أرسله اللهُ رحمةً للعالمين، وعلى آله وصَحْبِهِ وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، أمّا بعد: فقد جاءت روايةُ النهيِ عن الإسبال إلى ما دون الكعبين المتضمّنة للتوعّد بالنار مطلقةً عن تقييدٍ في قوله صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم: «مَا أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ»(1)، ويؤيّد صيغةَ النهيِ حديثُ حذيفةَ رضي الله عنه مرفوعًا: «وَلاَ حَقَّ لِلَكَعْبَيْنِ فِي الإِزَارِ»(2)، ومن جهة أخرى جاء النهيُ مقيّدًا بالخُيَلاَءِ والبَطَرِ فيما صحَّ عن النبيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أنه قال: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ ثَوْبَهُ خُيَلاَءَ»(3)، وفي حديث: «لاَ يَنْظُرُ اللهُ يَوْمَ القِيَامَةِ إِلَى مَنْ جَرَّ إِزَارَهُ بَطَرًا»(4).

وقد اشترط الآمديُّ وابنُ الحاجبِ أن يكون حَمْلُ المطلقِ على المقيَّد في باب الأوامر والإثبات، أمّا جانب النفي والنهي فلا يصحُّ؛ لأنه يلزم منه الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي والنهي، وقالا: لا خلافَ في العمل بمدلولهما، والجمع بينهما لعدم التعذّر، فلو قال: لا تَعْتـِقْ مُكاتبًا، ثمّ قال: لا تعتقْ مكاتبًا كافرًا، لم يجزه أن يعتقَ مكاتبًا لا كافرًا ولا مسلمًا. واختار الشوكاني هذا المذهبَ وقال: والحقّ عدم الحمل في النفي والنهي.

قـلت: وقد يكون من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامّ وبه قال الزركشي، فلو قال: «لا تُسبِلْ إزارك» وقال: «لا تسبل إزارك خيلاء» فصار الإسبال خيلاء من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامِّ الذي يؤكّد العامَّ في خصوصه ولا ينافيه أو يعارضه في عمومه، ولا موجب لتخصيص العموم بالمفهوم، ويؤيّد هذا المعنى أنّ النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وآله وسَلَّم أوضح موضعَ الإزار في حديث عمرو بن فلان الأنصاري، فقال: «يَا عَمْرُو هَذَا مَوْضِعُ الإِزَارِ»(5)، فإنّه ظاهرٌ في عدم جوازِ تجاوُزِهِ، وهو عامٌّ للخيلاء ولغيره، وهو معنى حديث أبي أمامة رضي الله عنه: «إِنَّ اللهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ المُسْبِلَ»(1)، فهو عامٌّ شاملٌ للخيلاء وغيرِه، وإنما يشتدُّ الإثم إن قصد الخيلاء.

والعلمُ عند اللهِ تعالى، وآخرُ دعوانا أنِ الحمدُ للهِ ربِّ العالمين، وصَلَّى اللهُ على نبيِّنا محمَّدٍ وعلى آله وصحبه وإخوانِه إلى يوم الدِّين، وسَلَّم تسليمًا.(2) اهــ


الجواب  :

هل الاحاديث من باب النهي :

خلاف الأصوليين في تقييد النهي :

قال العراقي في الغيث الهامع :

المطلق و المقيد كالعام و الخاص في جريان الأحكام المتقدمة و له احوال :

أحدها : أن يتحد حكمهما و موجبهما ـ بكسر الجيم ، أي : سببهما ـ و يكونا مثبتين كتقييد الرقبة في كفارة القتل في موضع و إطلاقها في موضع آخر ، فإن تأخر المقيد عن وقت العمل بالمطلق فهو ناسخ ، و إن تقدم عليه أو تأخر عنه لا عن وقت العمل ففيه مذاهب :

اصحها : حمل المطلق عليه جمعا بين الدليلين ، و يكون المقيد بيانا للمطلق بين ، أي : أنه المراد منه ، و قد حكى الآمدي و غيره الاتفاق على على هذا، لكن الخلاف فيه موجود عند الحنفية كما حكاه ابن السمعاني في "القواطع" و المالكية كما حكاه الطرطوشي.

الثاني : أنه يحمل المقيد على المطلق فيبقى المطلق على إطلاقه و يكون المقيد ذكر فرد من أفراد الماهية.

الحالة الثانية : كاتي قبلها في اتحاد الحكم و السبب لكنهما منفيان نحو لا تعتق مكاتبا بمفهوم قوله لا تعتق مكاتبا كافرا فيجوز إعتاق المكاتب المسلم ، و بهذا صرح الإمام فخر الدين في "المنتخب" ، و هو مقتضى كلام "المحصول"، و من لا يقول بالمفهوم يعمل بإطلاق و بمنع إعتاق المكاتب مطلقا ، و بهذا قال الآمدي و ابن الحاجب، و هذا من باب الخاص و العام لكونه نكرة في سياق النهي ، فإن الأفعال في معنى النكرات و ليس من باب المطلق و المقيد كما توهمه ابن الحاجب.

و قال الشيخ تقي الدين في "شرح العمدة" في قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام : "لا يمسكن أحدكم ذكره بيمينه و هو يبول " هذا يقتضي تقييد النهي بحالة البول و في رواية اخرى عن مسه باليمين من غير تقييد ، فمن الناس من أخد بهذا المطلق ـ و قد يسبق إلى الفهم إن العام محمول على الخاص ـ فيخص النهي بهذه الحالة ، و فيه بحث لإنه هذا يتجه في باب الأمر و الإثبات ، فإنه لو جعلنا الحكم للمطلق و العام في صورة الإطلاق أو العام كان فيه إخلال باللفظ الدال على طلب القيد و قد تناوله الأمر ، و ذلك غير جائز  ، و أما في باب النهي فإنا إذا جعلنا الحكم للمقيد أخللنا بمقتضى اللفظ المطلق مع تناوله النهي له ، و ذلك غير سائغ ،و هذا كله بعد النظر في تقديم المفهوم على ظاهر العموم.( انتهى كلام العمدة)

قال السبكي : و قد يقال في هذا الحديث : إنه من مفهوم الموافقة ، لأنه إذا نهى عن إمساكه حالة البول مع الإحتياج لذلك ففي غير هذه الحالة مع عدم الإحتياج لإمساكه أولى بالنهي ، و قد يقال : لا مفهوم له أصلا لأنه خرج مخرج الغالب ، و الله اعلم.  (صفحة 344)

و قال الشوكاني في إرشاد الفحول في شروط حمل المطلق على المقيد :

أن يكون في باب الأوامر و الإثبات ، أما في جانب النفي و النهي فلا يلزم منه الإخلال باللفظ المطلق مع تناول النفي  والنهي، و هو غير سائغ.

و ممن ذكر هذا الشرط الآمدي ، و ابن الحاجب ، و قالا : لا خلاف في العمل بمدلولهما و الجمع بينهما، لعدم التعذر ، فإذا قال : لا تعتق مكاتبا ، لا تعتق مكاتبا كافرا  لم يعتق مكاتبا كافرا و لا مسلما إذ لو أعتق واحدا منهما لم يعمل بهما ، و أما صاحب المحصول فسوى بين الأمر و النهي، و رد عليه القرافي بمثل ما ذكره الآمدي ، و ابن الحاجب ، و أما الأصفهاني فتبع صاحب المحصول ، و قال : حمل المطلق على المقيد لا يختص بالأمر و النهي ، بل يجري في جميع أقسام الكلام.

قال الزركشي : و قد يقال : لا يتصور توارد المطلق و المقيد في جانب النفي و النهي ، و ما ذكروه من المثال إنما هو من قبيل أفراد بعض مدلول العام، و فيه ما تقدم من خلاف أبي ثور، فلا وجه لذكره ههنا . (انتهى)

و الحق : عدم الحمل في النفي و النهي ، و ممن اعتبر هذا الشرط ابن دقيق العيد ، و جعله شرطا أيضا شرطا في بناء العام على الخاص.  (ارشاد الفحول ج2 صفحة 482)

 ما ذكره  الشيخ فركوس من ان الحديث من باب النهي ليس مسلما به  فصيغ النهي معلومة و مثالها ان تقول لا تفعل كذا أو لا تعتق مكاتبا ، و لا يستفاد النهي من الامر أو الاثبات فواضح أن الأمر بشيئ هو نهي عن ضده لكنه من باب الأمر و ليس من باب النهي.

 و  مسألتنا من باب اثبات عقوبة لفعل و هذا من باب الإثبات لا من باب النهي، فعليه مسألتنا تدخل في باب المطلق و المقيد كما قال الشوكاني رحمه الله و لو كان الأمر غير ذلك لأنتبه له فكيف نخالفه في ذلك و هو الذي رجح عدم التقييد في النهي ؟.

قال ابن العثيمين رحمه الله في الأصول من علم الأصول : 
النهي: قول يتضمن طلب الكف على وجه الاستعلاء بصيغة مخصوصة هي المضارع المقرون بلا الناهية، مثل قوله تعالى وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآياتِنَا وَالَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ)(ال  أنعام: من الآية150) فخرج بقولنا  قول؛ الإشارة، فلا تسمى نهياً وإن أفادت معناه.

وخرج بقولنا: (طلب الكف) ؛ الأمر، لأنه طلب فعل.

وخرج بقولنا: (على وجه الاستعلاء) ؛ الالتماس والدعاء وغيرهما مما يستفاد من النهي بالقرائن.

وخرج بقولنا: ( بصيغة مخصوصة هي المضارع ... الخ)؛ ما دل على طلب الكف بصيغة الأمر مثل: دع، اترك، كف، ونحوها؛ فإن هذه وإن تضمنت طلب الكف لكنها بصيغة الأمر فتكون أمراً لا نهياً.

وقد يستفاد طلب الكف بغير صيغة النهي، مثل: أن يوصف الفعل بالتحريم أو الحظر أو القبح، أو يذم فاعله، أو يرتب على فعله عقاب، أو نحو ذلك.  الأصول (21)

من قول العثيمين رحمه الله (بصيغة مخصوصة هي المضارع المقرون بلا الناهية) ندرك ان مسألتنا ليست من باب النواهي، فقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام ما أَسْفَلَ مِنَ الكَعْبَيْنِ مِنَ الإِزَارِ فَفِي النَّارِ ،  اثبات عقوبة لفعل و ليس طلب كف بلا الناهية فصيغة النهي لا تفعل، و ان كنا نفهم التحريم فهذا ليس من باب النهي و مثال ذلك
 قوله تعالى حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ . الآية (5) المائدة، التحريم هنا ليس من باب النهي التي يقصدها الأصوليون فمثل هذه الاية ذكر فيها الدم مطلقا و قيد بالمسفوح حملا على القيد المذكور في قوله تعالى قُلْ لَا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ... . الآية (145) الأنعام

كان الأولى أن يستدل الشيخ بحديث  المغيرة بن شعبة ، قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذ بحجزة سفيان بن أبي سهيل ، فقال : يا سفيان لا تسبل إزارك فإن الله لا ينظر إلى المسبلين  

فقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لا تسبل من باب العموم إلا أن الحديث حسن لغيره  و فيه شريك صدوق يخطئ كثيرا  و الحديث مروي بلفظ اخر :  " يا سفيان بن سهل ، لا تسبل فإن الله لا يحب المسبلين"

و الحديث فسر نفسه بنفسه فقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام فان الله لا ينظر إلى مسبل  هذا ما توعده الله لمن أسبل إزاره خيلاء.

اما قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لا ينظر الله الى من جر إزاره خيلاء فواضح انه ليس من باب النهي فالنفي هنا هو للنظر و ليس للمسبل و الكلام واضح الدلالة ان من جر ازاره خيلاء لم ينظر الله اليه و هذا ما دلت عليه الأحاديث الأخرى فوجد السبب و هو الجر خيلاء و الحكم و هو التحريم.

أما استدلاله بقوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لا حق للكعبين في الإزار  - و هي ليست من صيغ النهي لعدم وجود الطلب بصيغة الإستعلا - و بحديث زرارة في تعيين موضع الإزار فهو استدلال ناقص لإهماله الأحاديث الصحيحة الأخرى فليس بمثل هذا العموم تعارض الأحاديث الصريحة و سنورد هذه الاحاديث الدالة على ان الكعبين ليستا داخلتين في هذا العموم بل احاديث ترد على من تمسك بحديث زرارة في تحريم الإسبال مطلقا :

حديث  أنس رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الإزار إلى نصف الساق " فلما رأى شدة ذلك على المسلمين ، قال : " إلى الكعبين ، لا خير فيما أسفل من ذلك" .  مسند أحمد بن حنبل حديث:‏13367‏  ، صحيح الجامع 2769

حديث ابي هريرة : ما أسفل من الكعبين من الإزار ففي النار.  صحيح البخاري  ء كتاب اللباس  باب ما أسفل من الكعبين فهو في النار – حديث:‏5458

فدل الحديث على ان الكعبين ليستا داخلتين في الوعيد و ذلك اوضح  من حديث عبد الله بن العباس : كل شيء جاوز الكعبين من الإزار في النار.

حديث العلاء و من رواياته :  إزرة المؤمن إلى أنصاف ساقيه ، لا جناح عليه فيما بينه وبين الكعبين ، ما أسفل من ذلك ففي النار . موطأ مالك  ء كتاب اللباس  باب ما جاء في إسبال الرجل ثوبه – حديث:‏1648‏
و رواه  أبو داود و أحمد و النسائي و غيرهم


و الرواية الاخرى :  فما كان إلى الكعبين فلا بأس ، وما تحت الكعبين ففي النار

حديث جابر و فيه :

 "وارفع إزارك إلى نصف الساق ، فإن أبيت فإلى الكعبين ، وإياك وإسبال الإزار ، فإنها من المخيلة ، وإن الله لا يحب المخيلة "  أبي داود   كتاب اللباس  باب ما جاء في إسبال الإزار  حديث:‏3580‏ صحيح سنن ابي داود 4084


لم يستثني رسول الله عليه الصلاة و السلام في الأحاديث الكعبين ففي حديث جابر المقام مقام توضيح و قد ذكر الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام المواضع نصف الساق ثم إلى الكعبين و تأخير البيان عن وقت الحاجة لا يجوز فلو كان الكعبان يحرم تغطيتهما لكان بينه الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام لجابر رضي الله عنه.

و الواضح من حديث حذيفة ان الكعبين ليستا داخلتين في الوعيد.

و  تأكد ذلك بالفعل العملي للصحابة رضوان الله عليهم من حديث البخاري :

عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال :" رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ومنها ما يبلغ الكعبين ، فيجمعه بيده كراهية أن ترى عورته "

فقال ابو هريرة رضي الله عنه يبلغ  الكعبين و لم يقل فوق الكعبين فواضح ان بلوغ الكعبين تغطية لهما بالإزار و في هذا دلالة أن الصحابة كانت ازرهم تبلغ الكعبين بدون حرج  فلا يعقل أن يغفل سبعين صحابيا من بين من إزاره الى الكعبين و اخر ملاحظ له و لا ينكر عليهء بل ان ابا هريرة لم ينكر عليهم على حديث حذيفة و حديث عمرو رضي الله عنهما، فجعل هذه الأحاديث  من باب العام و حمله على المنع مطلقا معارض للاحاديث الصريحة في التقييد و هذا  بعيد عن الصواب. 

دعوى التنصيص :

اما قول الشيخ فركوس: وقد يكون من قبيل التنصيص على أفراد بعض مدلول العامّ فهذا واضح البطلان  من قوله عليه الصلاة و السلام لابي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه إنك لست تصنع ذلك خيلاء

فقيد الخيلاء منطوق و هذا ليس من باب التنصيص  و ما يؤكد الك حديث جابر رضي الله عنه و فيه  فإن أبيت فإن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور و حديث عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما  من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة ، فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة،   و حديث عبد الله بن مسعود من جر إزاره لا يجره إلا من الخيلاء فليس من الله في حل ولا حرام

و في كل هذه الاحاديث ذكر صريح للخيلاء و هذا ليس من باب التنصيص و ذلك ظاهر.

قال عبد الوهاب مهية : و من العلماء من قال : أن الوصف بالخيلاء خرج مخرج الغالب ، والقيد إذا خرج مخرج الغالب فلا مفهوم له عند عامة الأصوليين كما قال الشيخ بكر أبو زيد  كما في قوله:(و ربائبكـم اللاتي في حجـوركم) ، فبنت المرأة محرمة على زوجها ، ربيبة كانت عنده أم لا ، ونحو قوله: ( ولا تأكلوا الربا أضعافاً مضاعفة ) ، فالربا قليلُه وكثيرُه حرام .
و الجواب : أن إلحاق هذه المسألة بما ذكر لا يستقيم لوجود الفارق ؛ ذلك لأن دليل القيد بالخيلاء ليس بالمفهوم و إنما هو بالمنطوق و هو قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم لأبي بكر رضي الله عنه : " إنك لست ممن يفعله خيلاء ".
و يقطع كلَّ تأويل حديثُ ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما الذي فيه :" من جر إزاره لا يريد بذلك إلا المخيلة فإن الله لا ينظر إليه يوم القيامة " رواه مسلم (2085) و أبو عوانة (8585) و غيرهما . 
و هو نص صريح في أن الإسبال لا يحرم إلا إذا قُصد به الإختيال ، و فيه أيضًا رد على من يزعم أن الإختيال يحصل بمجرد الإسبال و لو لم يخطر ببال المسبل . اهــ

و الله أعلم

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيك شيخنا عبد الكريم
تعجبني مداخلاتك، لا حُرمناها
جزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك.

----------


## المبتدئ في الطلب

جزاكم الله خيرا يا شيخ عبد الكريم ....على الفائدة.
نقاش ماتع ، و ادب جم

----------

